# ProTour Pundit 2015 *no spoilers please*



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2015)

I hope @smutchin does not mind me starting this thread, I'm quite happy to do the arranging and adding but also happy enough for him to carry on as per previously.

***New players most welcome - feel free to join in and ask anything that I have not explained well enough to understand***

Roolz the same as last year (maybe with some additional randomness thrown in which will be announced prior to any race):
*
Teh Roolz*
Predictions to be submitted either via this thread to the forum or by personal message to me by Midnight (UK time) the night before the stage/race.
One prediction per stage/race.
One prediction for overall winner for multi-stage races. One prediction for each of the other major classifications (to be announced per race).
One prediction for lanterne rouge for multi-stage races.
Same rules apply to team events (ie team time trials) but make your prediction for a team rather than an individual.
No penalties for not making a prediction in any race.
Points will be collated and published occasionally in a league, updated as and when I get round to it.

*Points*
For each stage/race result, points as follows:
1st: 5pts
2nd: 2pts
3rd: 1pt

In multi-stage races, for each overall win and other classifications, awarded at the end of the final stage:
1st: 10pts
2nd: 5pts
3rd: 2pts
Lanterne rouge: 25pts

Other points awarded in special circumstances:
Rider finishes 5th on a wet weather stage (at judge’s discretion): 13.7pts

*Prizes*
Prize for first place in the league at the end of the season: the undying esteem of your peers. Plus maybe some inexpensive cycling-related prize if I can think of something suitable. I have a cycling book that nobody seems to want so that might get sent to the last place pundit 

*And please no spoilers, keep those for the race chat threads.
*
The Races I plan to include are:
Paris-Nice
Milan-San Remo
Gent-Wevelgem
Flanders
Paris-Roubaix
Amstel Gold
Fleche Wallone
LBL
Giro
Dauphine
Tour
Vuelta
Lombardia


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2015)

First up is Paris-Nice, starting on Sunday 08.03.15
8 stages, 20 teams

Pick one rider per stage

Classifications are:
Yellow for overall winner
Green for points
Polka dot for mountain
White for young rider
Lantern Rouge for last rider

Official site here:
http://www.letour.fr/paris-nice/2015/us/


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2015)

Nice one. No objection from me at all. I'm not going to have the time or energy to run it myself this season.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2015)

I have the book from last year which I read and did offer to the two runners up in last years comp. DM me if you want it, if not I'll list it on the free/exchange pages next week


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Paris - Nice
> .
> GC.........Andrew Talansky
> Green....André Greipel
> ...



Oh crap, I've got my first entry! I'd better go get a pad of paper and a pencil...


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Oh crap, I've got my first entry! I'd better go get a pad of paper and a pencil...


Old technology Marmy. Get a biro.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2015)

GC - Porte
Green - Matthews
KOM - Maijka
White - Kwiat
LR - Chernetckii

Prologue - T Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Mar 2015)

GC - Yates
Green - Matthews
KOM - Intxausti
White - Kwiatkowski
LR - Moinard

Prologue - Wiggins


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2015)

@User - you wanting to have a lantern rouge pick?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2015)

To save myself the effort of scoring, I have decided to pick this lot*:
GC - Gallopin
Green - Bouhanni
Polka - Moinard
White - Bardet
LR - de Kort
Prologue - Chavanel

Subject to them riding, so it may change


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Mar 2015)

GC - Richie Porte
Green - John Degenkolb
Polka - Lulu Sanchez
White - Rohan Dennis
LR - Lars Petter Nordhaug

Prologue - Tom Dumoulin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> GC - Richie Porte
> Green - John Degenkolb
> Polka - Lulu Sanchez
> White - Rohan Dennis
> ...



Edited my prologue prediction. Dumoulin is unwell. I assume that's ok.


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have a cycling book that nobody seems to want


Is that my farking Yates book? You only offered it to Rich and he's a peasant.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Is that my farking Yates book? You only offered it to Rich and he's a peasant.


No, I have a book (or more) worse than that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Anyway, where's your nobber selections @Crackle ?


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Anyway, where's your nobber selections @Crackle ?


I'm thinking. I wanted to be sure I wasn't going to get the Yates book back.


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

Paris - Nice
GC -- Wilko Kelderman
Green -- Degenkob
Polka -- Bardet
White -- Kwiatkowski
Prologue -- Wilco Kelderman
LR - Vicente Reynes Mimo


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2015)

OK, just off the top of my head...

Paris-Nice
GC - Tejay
Points - Kristoff
KOM - Rui Costa
LR - Dan McLay
Prologue - Wiggins
Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> OK, just off the top of my head...
> 
> Paris-Nice
> GC - Tejay
> ...


You want anyone for White Jersey?


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Mar 2015)

GC - Richie Porte
Green - Andre Greipel
Polka - Lulu Sanchez
White - Rohan Dennis
LR - Amael Moinard
Prologue - Tony Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Prologue - Tony Martin



Given that almost everyone, including Tony Martin, had finished by the time you posted I can't accept your prologue choice, but everything else is noted and included.

I captured @Berk on a Bike's amended selection - but if anyone changes selections can you tag me so I manage to see them, as it might get a bit confusing further into the game.

I suppose my earlier plea re no spoilers is quite difficult given that I will be updating the scores  so no spoilers during the stage/race...

We have 2 pundits jointly in the lead with a grand total of 1 point for 3rd.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2015)

Stage 1 - Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

Stage 1 - Kristoff


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Given that almost everyone, including Tony Martin, had finished by the time you posted I can't accept your prologue choice, but everything else is noted and included.
> 
> I captured @Berk on a Bike's amended selection - but if anyone changes selections can you tag me so I manage to see them, as it might get a bit confusing further into the game.
> 
> ...



Sorry, noted and thanks


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Mar 2015)

Stage 1 - Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> You want anyone for White Jersey?



Kwiatkowski, if that's still allowed. 

I've just noticed there is no KOM in Paris-Nice.


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2015)

1 Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Mar 2015)

1 Kwiatkowski


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> I've just noticed there is no KOM in Paris-Nice.


Yeah there is. No jersey wearer yet as there was no climb today.

http://www.letour.fr/paris-nice/2015/us/sporting-stakes-rules.html


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2015)

Ah, ok, that explains it! Thanks.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2015)

PN
Stage 2 - Bouhanni
Stage 3 - Kristoff
Stage 4 - Kelderman
Stage 5 - Kwiatkowski
Stage 6 - Thomas
Stage 7 - Tejay


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2015)

2 - Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2015)

Score update: @Berk on a Bike and @rich p scored maximum points today, with me getting 2 points. No other scores.
Rick and Berk joint leaders on 6 points each. 

I've not worked out how to do the posting a spreadsheet thing yet so if anyone thinks they have been missed out on points let me know, but I think I'm ok.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Mar 2015)

Stage 2 - Kristoff again


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2015)

Stage 2 - Greipel


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2015)

2 Degenkolb, hoping he can see the signs this time.


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

2. Kristoff - if it aint,I'll be Pistoff


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2015)

3. Degenkolb

My picks are almost as boring as the race.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Mar 2015)

Away for a few days so i'll sort this out now.
3 - Gilbert
4 - Porte
5 - Greipel
6 - Chavanel
7 - Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

3. Kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2015)

No points update this evening as I left my pencil on my desk, but well done to anyone who scored points.

3. Matthews


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2015)

Stage 3 - Kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2015)

I have remembered my pencil this evening so have done my adding up, and have even had to move onto using 2 hands to add up the scores. Current standing after today is:
7 - me
6 - @rich p @Berk on a Bike
5 - @User @themosquitoking
1 - @Crackle
Keeping his powder dry - @smutchin
Appears to not be bothering with stages and focussing on overall competition - @Arrowfoot

I shall try to work out spreadsheet at some point so everyone can see the selections/scores as they go...just maybe not this race


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2015)

4 - Bardet


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Mar 2015)

Stage 4 - Richie Porte


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2015)

4. My Polka pick, Bardet

tomorrow might be worth watching


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2015)

4. Majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Mar 2015)

After today's stage @Berk on a Bike jumps into the lead on 11, with @themosquitoking moving onto 2nd on 10 - everyone else stayed on the same points as before.

Stage 5 - Chavanel


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2015)

5. Matthews


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Mar 2015)

5 - John Degenkolb


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2015)

5. hmm let's see...have I had Degenkolb yet? Degenkolb, hope that lump near the end favours his selection.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2015)

6. Gallopin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Mar 2015)

6 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2015)

Not much point in updating scores, @rich p and @User scored one each and that was it for the stage.

6 - Gallopin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

@Crackle shall I put you down for Degenkolb for stage 6?


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> @Crackle shall I put you down for Degenkolb for stage 6?


Nah, breakaway. I'll pick someone else who's got no chance, Chavanel if it's not too late ( I haven't looked at the race yet).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Things are hotting up at the top of the scoreboard, with @User, @rich p and me scoring maximum points on today's stage. Nobody else scored.

So going into the final stage we have:
12 - @rich p and me
11 - @User and @Berk on a Bike
10 - @themosquitoking

Things are also hotting up at the bottom 
1 - @Crackle
0 - @Arrowfoot and @smutchin - in fact, I'm starting to wonder how he did so well all the time he kept the scores 

Final victory looks like it's going to come down to the Jersey picks, with @rich p looking favourite with Porte for GC, Matthews for Points and Kwiatkowski for White. Although I have Gallopin for GC and Bardet for White, so it'll be tight; but it might also be dependent on @rich p and I choosing different riders for the final stage...and one of us winning and the other not placing.

Gripping stuff.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

7 Porte


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Mar 2015)

7 - Richie Porte


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

7 - I can't see him winning but he's my GC pick, so Gallopin


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Porte!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

That's all the selections in for the final stage then - although I'll allow @themosquitoking a late change if he wants as I'm not sure Degenkolb is likely to win an short uphill TT...and I'll allow @Crackle to change his choice to Degenkolb if he wants


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2015)

And the final scores are in, a poor showing in the Jerseys competition has seen @User and me getting spanked by @smutchin who scored not a single point in the stages all week  Even @Crackle spanked the pair of us. The shame.  

The winner of Paris-Nice is @rich p, scoring big with 30 points in the overall jerseys with @themosquitoking taking 2nd and @Berk on a Bike rolling over the line in 3rd.

Final scores:
47 - @rich p 
30 - @themosquitoking 
26 - @Berk on a Bike 
16 - @Crackle 
15 - @smutchin 
14 - me
11 - @User 
10 - @Arrowfoot


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

It is with great humility blah blah blah....!


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Mar 2015)

Right i'm back in the country now and will be stepping up my game from now on.


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2015)

Has Degenkolb gone to Specsavers yet? I might need to pick him again.


----------



## smutchin (16 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> 0 - @smutchin - in fact, I'm starting to wonder how he did so well all the time he kept the scores



Had more time for such frivolity last year! Must say I feel a little let down by Tejay though. He seems to have taken the racing even less seriously than I took the predicting. Still, not a bad final return despite that.

I'm half minded to call for a steward's enquiry into those late left-field picks for Gallopin. Have you all joined a Chinese betting syndicate or something?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> I'm half minded to call for a steward's enquiry into those late left-field picks for Gallopin. Have you all joined a Chinese betting syndicate or something?



I think you'll find I had Gallopin for GC from the off; deep insight, I think you'll find


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I think you'll find I had Gallopin for GC from the off; deep insight, I think you'll find


Clearly not, as he didn't win the GC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2015)

Next race on punditry calendar is Milan - San Remo on Sunday 22.03.15, I can't find any decent coverage at the minute; feel free to link sites/start lists as you find them.


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2015)

Hmmmm, MSR... I've narrowed my possible picks down to a shortlist of:
Cancellara
Kristoff
Kwiatkowski
Swift
Matthews
Thomas
Cavendish
Stybar
Gallopin

That may seem like hedging my bets a bit but I've already crossed off the list:
Nibali
Sagan
Rui Costa
Kittel
Stannard
Valverde
Van Avermaet
Gilbert
Boonen
Farrar
Ciolek
Debusschere
Boom
Chavanel
EBH
Hofland
Poels
...so feel free to have a dig if any of them win.

Of course, it will now probably be none of the above. And a lot will depend on the weather, I guess. Predicting this one might be a case of sticking a pin in a hat or something.


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2015)

MSR - Degenkolb

No, really. He punctured last year. I can't believe Smutch has not got him on the list


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> I can't believe Smutch has not got him on the list



Nor can I. Doh!

I think that pretty much guarantees he will win now.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Mar 2015)

His last four tilts have resulted in 2nd, 2nd, 3rd and 2nd, so I'm going for Fabian Cancellara not to be the bridesmaid this year!


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2015)

MSR =- Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2015)

MSR - Matthews


----------



## oldroadman (19 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Hmmmm, MSR... I've narrowed my possible picks down to a shortlist of:
> Cancellara
> Kristoff
> Kwiatkowski
> ...


So sort of anybody's, really. All down to who is good on and after Poggio. Eurosport should reveal all.
In days past, before the sensible filed sizes came in (25 teams of 8, or 22 of 9, max 200 unless you are the Giro in a fix and it's 207!) it was not unusual to have up to 350 starters in MSR, all the little teams got a go, thus ensuring the early bit was mayhem - or more mayhem than it is now.


----------



## smutchin (19 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> So sort of anybody's, really.



Yep, pretty much. All the _real_ pundits are saying they think it will favour the sprinters this year, and since a stab in the dark is as likely to be accurate as a Reasoned Decision when it comes to MSR, I may as well go with my heart rather than my head. So...

MSR - Cavendish


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Mar 2015)

Msr-Cav


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2015)

Where's @ItsSteveLovell these days?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2015)

That's all 7 who were active in P-N got their picks in.

Plenty room for more, especially those who have given a pick in the spoiler thread. C'mon, it's a bit of fun!


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> That's all 7 who were active in P-N got their picks in.
> 
> Plenty room for more, especially those who have given a pick in the spoiler thread. C'mon, it's a bit of fun!


They're running scared, innit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> They're running scared, innit



No deep knowledge, innit.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Mar 2015)

MSR - paulini


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> No deep knowledge, innit.


Uuummmm, not sure how much of that i have either. Also we really don't score that many points as a group on the races, in a competition we designed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Uuummmm, not sure how much of that i have either. Also we really don't score that many points as a group on the races, in a competition we designed.



Sorry, it was a píss-take in reference to a comment made many years ago. There is absolutely no deep knowledge.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sorry, it was a píss-take in reference to a comment made many years ago. There is absolutely no deep knowledge.


I laughed at the fact we're all really not very good at this. We should change the rules so we all appear amazing.


----------



## beastie (21 Mar 2015)

MSR .....Kristoff


----------



## SWSteve (21 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Where's @ItsSteveLovell these days?



Sorry, I have recently moved and feel like I've been snowed under at work with boss off sick. If anyone has a Project Management/Officer job going in Bristol I can take you up on so I could also enjoy keeping up with pro-cycling that would be ace. 

MSR: Kennaugh


----------



## iLB (22 Mar 2015)

MSR - Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> MSR: Kennaugh



He's not starting due to hip injury. You want someone else?


----------



## Archie (22 Mar 2015)

Do I get a late pick if it's someone not mentioned yet? 

MSR = Van Avermaet.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> He's not starting due to hip injury. You want someone else?


,Degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2015)

A healthy number of 12 entries for MSR, and between us we managed to get the top 3:
@Crackle took the podium and gets 5 points
@beastie was in 2nd and gets 3 points
I was 3rd and score a solitary point.

I'm sure everyone else performed admirably, although I missed the race so can only assume so.

P.S. I still have not worked out how to do spreadsheets and post them on here so I'm afraid it's going to be difficult to keep track of picks to make sure I have recorded them properly but if anyone feels as if I have got it wrong just let me know. I'll maybe have a bit of time this weekend to see if I can sort it out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2015)

Next up is Gent-Wevelgem on Sunday 29.03.15

http://www.gent-wevelgem.be/en/elite-men/race/participants


----------



## beastie (26 Mar 2015)

Ok I'll get the ball rolling.

GW - Kristoff


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2015)

Are we doing this one? I'm in Dorset and pissed
If we are, I'll go for Geraint
Nite all


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Mar 2015)

Gent-Wevelgem: Elia Viviani


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Are we doing this one? I'm in Dorset and pissed
> If we are, I'll go for Geraint
> Nite all


I think I was a bit premature and went for the E3


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Are we doing this one? I'm in Dorset and pissed
> If we are, I'll go for Geraint
> Nite all


Okay @Marmion, I'll have a punt on Greipel for the G-W as I mistakenly did the E3.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2015)

GW - Greg Van Avermaet


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2015)

It's probably going to come down to a sprint but...

Gent-Wevelgem - Greg Van Avermaet


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2015)

SNAP!


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> SNAP!



Great minds...


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2015)

Oh, and Lizzie Armistead for the girls' version, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

G-W Kristoff

From those who entered Milan San Remo, I'm still waiting for picks from @Crackle (I'm guessing Degenkolb...), @themosquitoking @400bhp @iLB and @Archie 

Newcomers more than welcome - these are all stand-alone races, but I might keep a rolling total for Classics Champion


----------



## 400bhp (28 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> G-W Kristoff
> 
> From those who entered Milan San Remo, I'm still waiting for picks from @Crackle (I'm guessing Degenkolb...), @themosquitoking @400bhp @iLB and @Archie
> 
> Newcomers more than welcome - these are all stand-alone races, but I might keep a rolling total for Classics Champion



Cant see past degenkolb for this.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> *Great* minds...



We'll be the judge of that tomorrow tea-time, Steve


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> We'll be the judge of that tomorrow tea-time, Steve



I could venture a position now if you want


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2015)

GW - Terpstra


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Mar 2015)

G-w greipel. Ik


----------



## Archie (29 Mar 2015)

GW = Kristoff.


----------



## iLB (29 Mar 2015)

GW- I'm late.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

And the punditry winner of G-W is @Crackle who was the only person to pick someone in the top 3. That's a first and a second so far for him in the Spring Classics.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> And the punditry winner of G-W is @Crackle who was the only person to pick someone in the top 3. That's a first and a second so far for him in the Spring Classics.


Deep luck knowledge.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

BMC are well off the boil at the moment. Oss seems to be good for the first two thirds of a race and GVA is nowhere at the


Marmion said:


> And the punditry winner of G-W is @Crackle who was the only person to pick someone in the top 3. That's a first and a second so far for him in the Spring Classics.



I know it doesn't count for the points, but I'd just like to let it be stated for the record that I picked Lizzie A for the women's race today.


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2015)

Are we doing Flanders?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Are we doing Flanders?



We are indeed oh great Classics predictor



Marmion said:


> The Races I plan to include are:
> Flanders


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2015)

Apologies for my shabbiness: Flanders this weekend.

I am away as of tomorrow morning but stick down your predictions and I'll register them all and allocate points on my return.

I promise not to knobble any chosen riders 

My choice for Flanders - Geraint Thomas


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Apr 2015)

Tough one to call. Could be any one of six or eight contenders.

I'm going with Zdenek Stybar.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2015)

Flanders - Sagan


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2015)

RVV - Kristoff


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> We are indeed oh great Classics predictor


I never thought about reading page 1.

No idea for this one. I need to mull.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

Hmmm, RVV - Thomas


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2015)

RVV - Stybar (though I'd be very glad to see Thomas win)


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> RVV - Stybar (though I'd be very glad to see Thomas win)


Did you know that Degenkolb is in it?


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Did you know that Degenkolb is in it?


I didn't get where I am today by picking Degenkolb for every race.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> I didn't get where I am today by picking Degenkolb for every race.


I heard you're having a tenner on him in the National


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Apr 2015)

RVV - Van Poppel


----------



## 400bhp (3 Apr 2015)

RVV - Thomas


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2015)

I don't think I need to say who I want to win, but as for who I think is most likely to win...

RVV - Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> RVV - Van Poppel



Left field! 

I was going to ask if you meant Boy or Danny, but you might as well mean Jean-Paul or even Todd for all the difference it makes.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Left field!
> 
> I was going to ask if you meant Boy or Danny, but you might as well mean Jean-Paul or even Todd for all the difference it makes.


Not sure if i mention this often enough but i make this stuff up as i go along. Literally pinning a tail on a donkey, but for the record it's Boy. i like the name. I also think Kristoff is most likely but picking the obvious all the time is boring and quite often wrong.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Left field!
> 
> I was going to ask if you meant Boy or Danny, but you might as well mean Jean-Paul or even Todd for all the difference it makes.


Specially as none of them are riding RVV


----------



## HF2300 (4 Apr 2015)

Hmmm... having not participated so far I may as well start by jinxing someone.

Head says maybe Kristoff or maybe Degenkolb, heart says G, so:

RvV - Thomas


----------



## Archie (5 Apr 2015)

Really looking forward to this one, it's a wide open race. 

RVV = Vanmarcke


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2015)

Women's race is under way. Just for the fun of it...

RVV - Van Dijk


----------



## SWSteve (5 Apr 2015)

RVV - Tiffany Cromwell


----------



## HF2300 (5 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Head says maybe Kristoff ...



Should have gone with the head then.

Oh well, start as I mean to go on...


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Apr 2015)

Is he just going to win everything he enters for the rest of the season because if so whoever is in front now will probably win this whole thing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

Only @smutchin scored any points in RVV - from my records @beastie @ItsSteveLovell and @iLB did not make a pick this time. If I have missed it then let me know.

We're all having a fairly miserable Spring Classics season.

Next up is Paris - Roubaix on Sunday 12th April.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Apr 2015)

Hung for sheep as lamb: P-R = Wiggo


----------



## beastie (8 Apr 2015)

beastie said:


> RVV - Kristoff





Marmion said:


> Only @smutchin scored any points in RVV - from my records @beastie @ItsSteveLovell and @iLB did not make a pick this time. If I have missed it then let me know.
> 
> We're all having a fairly miserable Spring Classics season.
> 
> Next up is Paris - Roubaix on Sunday 12th April.



As you will see from above @Marmion not only did I post but I picked the winner! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was on Friday at 16.31 the post is on page nine.


----------



## beastie (8 Apr 2015)

Paris Roubaix - thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

beastie said:


> As you will see from above @Marmion not only did I post but I picked the winner! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was on Friday at 16.31 the post is on page nine.



Cheers, and well done  I also see that @ItsSteveLovell posted at the same time as you and I missed his as well; although he didn't pick the winner...


For future reference for everyone - I "like" all the picks I note, so if I haven't liked a post then the chances are I'll have missed it - so give me a prod


----------



## HF2300 (8 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> For future reference for everyone - I "like" all the picks I note, so if I haven't liked a post then the chances are I'll have missed it - so give me a prod



And there was me thinking my picks amused you...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> And there was me thinking my picks amused you...


You picked the same as me for RVV, and I am minded to go the same as you for P-R. Nothing to smile about so far...


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Apr 2015)

P-R Wiggo if it's dry and sunny. Thomas if it's wet and windy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> P-R Wiggo if it's dry and sunny. Thomas if it's wet and windy.



What about slightly overcast, hint of a drizzle but not really wet? Or wet but not windy? Or dry and windy and sunny?
I'm only going one pick, not a weather-decision service


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> What about slightly overcast, hint of a drizzle but not really wet? Or wet but not windy? Or dry and windy and sunny?
> I'm only going one pick, not a weather-decision service


I'll take a look on Saturday and work it out.


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Only @smutchin scored any points in RVV - from my records @beastie @ItsSteveLovell and @iLB did not make a pick this time. If I have missed it then let me know.
> 
> We're all having a fairly miserable Spring Classics season.
> 
> Next up is Paris - Roubaix on Sunday 12th April.


Have you discovered spreadsheets yet. You can still enter the data using one finger as you do now?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Have you discovered spreadsheets yet. You can still enter the data using one finger as you do now?



Not yet. I seem to be technically challenged - pen and paper are no less efficient than a spreadsheet when it's my ability to read posts that's the problem. You are now joint leader with @beastie on 7 points in Spring Classics, with @smutchin in 3rd with 5 and me in 4th with 1 point for Bling's 3rd place in MSR. Nobody else has scored anything.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Apr 2015)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, we have made the rules of this game far to hard for the level we are playing at.


----------



## beastie (8 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Not yet. I seem to be technically challenged - pen and paper are no less efficient than a spreadsheet when it's my ability to read posts that's the problem. You are now joint leader with @beastie on 7 points in Spring Classics, with @smutchin in 3rd with 5 and me in 4th with 1 point for Bling's 3rd place in MSR. Nobody else has scored anything.


 I have broken my rule of picking Kristoff for everything now, but he won again today.,if he wins on Sunday it would be the most complete spring classics ever.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2015)

P-R:Greipel


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2015)

I would pick van have a mat if it wasn't for his dodgy doctors but....

p-r - Stybar


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2015)

Paris-Roubaix: Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2015)

PR - Dare I say......Wiggo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2015)

User said:


> ...if not Sep Vanmarcke then I would have gone for André Greipel, top form and could be the surprise winner....



Here's hoping; his ride in Flanders swung me in his direction.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2015)

Just stuck £5 e/w on Greipel at 40/1 (another site had him at 50/1 but I could not be arsed registering)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Apr 2015)

P-R = Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Apr 2015)

Change of heart for PR - Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Change of heart for PR - Greipel



£5 e/w as well? Go on, go on, go on


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2015)

Thomas - side bet on Terpstra tho


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> £5 e/w as well? Go on, go on, go on


Done, at 66-1.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Apr 2015)

OK, still waiting on picks from @400bhp and @Archie ... and @iLB if he is still playing

Greipel will win. I have never been more sure of anything, ever.


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> so give me a prod


... a cattle one, if I have a vote.


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Greipel will win. I have never been more sure of anything, ever


He's got two chances: Fat chance and no chance.

I hope I don't have to print that out and eat it!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> OK, still waiting on picks from @400bhp and @Archie ... and @iLB if he is still playing
> 
> Greipel will win. I have never been more sure of anything, ever.


Arnaud Demare


----------



## Archie (12 Apr 2015)

Greg Van Avermaet for me.


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, we have made the rules of this game far to hard for the level we are playing at.



I seem to be finding it quite easy at the moment.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> I seem to be finding it quite easy at the moment.



Aye, 2 wins in a row.  But getting a bit cocky with it 

Top points to @smutchin and @Berk on a Bike for Paris Roubaix, with @Crackle picking up 2nd place and @Archie getting 3rd.
The rest of us were as useless as ever...

Next up is Amstel Gold a week today.


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Aye, 2 wins in a row.  But getting a bit cocky with it



Just enjoying it while it lasts - which I suspect won't be much longer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

A reminder to the regulars, Amstel Gold is tomorrow and no picks yet from anyone.
@User @rich p @themosquitoking @Berk on a Bike @Crackle @smutchin @400bhp @beastie @ItsSteveLovell @Archie @HF2300

A warm welcome to anyone else who wants to have a pick.

Edit - I'll update the points total after the Ardennes races are over


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

OK, I'll kick off.

Amstel Gold - Matthews


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2015)

i will go for michal kwiatkowski - Amstel Gold


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> i will go for michal kwiatkowski - Amstel Gold


Very good, welcome aboard.


----------



## HF2300 (18 Apr 2015)

Thanks Marmion. Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

I've stuck a wee £5 to win on Bling, let's see if I can win back some of the money I lost on Greipel last week


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Apr 2015)

I was going to have either Matthews or Kwiatkowski but as they have one pick each already i'll go for J Rod.


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2015)

Gilbert, Matthews and Kwiatkowski seem like the obvious choices, so in true @themosquitoking style, I'll go for...

Amstel-Gold: Tony Gallopin


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2015)

Cross-posted. Damn, I didn't go for the right outsider.


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2015)

Rui Costa


----------



## SWSteve (18 Apr 2015)

AG - Mollema


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

8 selections, and 8 different riders chosen.


----------



## beastie (18 Apr 2015)

Nearly forgot to pick @Marmion 

Amstel Gold.....

It's his favourite race....Philippe Gilbert


----------



## Crackle (18 Apr 2015)

Amstel Gold - outside bet on Navardauskas.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Apr 2015)

beastie said:


> Nearly forgot to pick @Marmion



That is an outside bet!


----------



## Archie (19 Apr 2015)

Amstel Gold = Gilbert


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> i will go for michal kwiatkowski - Amstel Gold



Hmm'....... Beginners luck maybe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2015)

The usual paltry points scored, with new kid on the block @roadrash taking the win and scoring 5 points; I got 1 point but lost a fiver to the bookies. Nobody else scored.

I didn't see picks from @Berk on a Bike and @400bhp so if I have missed them just flag it up but I think I have checked all choices and got them all.

Next up is Fleche Wallone on *Wednesday* of this week - 22nd April. The last 3 years have 3 different Spaniards cross the line in first place. 

Roll up, roll up, pick your winner...


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2015)

Lets see how long my luck lasts ...... i fancy quintana for Fleche Wallone.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Apr 2015)

good win by the World Champion, there's talk of 'the curse' being lifted, but didn't Rui Costa win Tour de Suisse last year.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Apr 2015)

Missed the deadline. And I was going to go with Kwiato too...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Missed the deadline. And I was going to go with Kwiato too...



OK, I'll maybe stick down the points against your name then.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Apr 2015)

I'm struggling to find a start list.


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2015)

here you go
http://www.cyclingstage.com/la-fleche-wallonne-2015/


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Apr 2015)

Cheers.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Apr 2015)

Fleche Wallone:

PVP (w) and Dan Martin (m)


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2015)

I'll take Quintana for it too.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Apr 2015)

La Flèche Wallonne - Tony Gallopin


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2015)

Flèche Wallonne: Mr Nibbles


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2015)

flesh ballon - Dan Martin


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2015)

It pains me to copy Crackle, but Dan Martin


----------



## HF2300 (21 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> flesh ballon - Dan Martin



Think you're thinking of Betancur, though apparently he's slimmed down a bit...


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Flèche Wallonne: Mr Nibbles



Changed my mind...

Flèche Wallonne: Purito


----------



## HF2300 (21 Apr 2015)

Funnily enough I thought of His Nibbles, decided against and was thinking of Purito. Can't quite bring myself to commit though...


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Funnily enough I thought of His Nibbles, decided against and was thinking of Purito. Can't quite bring myself to commit though...



I just can't make up my mind. I have a horrible feeling Valverde is going to win again but I can't bring myself to back him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> I just can't make up my mind. I have a horrible feeling Valverde is going to win again but I can't bring myself to back him.



I'll go for Valverde, and I have stuck £5 on him as well.


----------



## simo105 (21 Apr 2015)

Mind if i have a prediction? Ive backed dan martin! But i have an outsider bet on wilco kelderman. Hope you dont mind. Been watching the pro cycling for around a year now and really enjoying it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2015)

simo105 said:


> Mind if i have a prediction? Ive backed dan martin! But i have an outsider bet on wilco kelderman. Hope you dont mind. Been watching the pro cycling for around a year now and really enjoying it.



Welcome aboard, so will I stick you down for Martin for the win?

I don't do sidebets on my pen and paper system so Wilco will have to between you and the bookie


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2015)

simo105 said:


> Been watching the pro cycling for around a year now and really enjoying it.



You do realise you're up against a bunch of hardened veterans who've been watching the sport since forever and have many years of experience and expertise behind every prediction, right?


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Think you're thinking of Betancur, though apparently he's slimmed down a bit...


Oh they've found him then.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> I just can't make up my mind. I have a horrible feeling Valverde is going to win again but I can't bring myself to back him.



Likewise!! I'd like to see Purito do well, but I just wonder if he's lost that punch with age. I could see him putting some attacks in on the Mur and perhaps the previous climb, only to be pipped by Valverde - but I'm not backing Valverde. Nibbles might want to get a win in before Astana lose their licence, or he may not. I think people are dismissing Kwiatkowski as not quite the climber, but he was third last year and looked strong at the Amstel. Gilbert might be looking to get revenge for Amstel, and there are plenty of others. It's all a bit of a lottery really.

Alternatively, given the usual standard of my picks, maybe I ought to back Valverde, that way he'll never win.

Whattheheck. Fleche Wallonne = Kwiatkowski (with an unofficial side bet on Purito, and Prevot for the women's race)


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2015)

Laura Trott for the women's race!


----------



## simo105 (21 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Welcome aboard, so will I stick you down for Martin for the win?
> 
> I don't do sidebets on my pen and paper system so Wilco will have to between you and the bookie


Martin please!


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2015)

I've changed my mind too, Nibbles please.


----------



## beastie (21 Apr 2015)

Flèche Walloon.......Martin , 

but if it wasn't against my religion I would have picked Señor Valverde.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2015)

Calling @400bhp @iLB @Archie and @roadrash - get yer Fleche picks in


----------



## roadrash (22 Apr 2015)

AHEM.... i have made my choice..........




roadrash said:


> Lets see how long my luck lasts ...... i fancy quintana for Fleche Wallone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> AHEM.... i have made my choice..........



Very good, didn't realise that was your pick


----------



## iLB (22 Apr 2015)

Come on then. Dan Martin !!


----------



## HF2300 (22 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Laura Trott for the women's race!



Didn't realise she was entered! Somehow I'd missed Matrix completely, even though they seem to be the unofficial GB team for this race (plus Christina Siggaard).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2015)

Another spectacular scoring sequence...I scored 5. I take no pleasure from my choice but it did also win me back the money I had lost to the bookies in the past few races.

Next stop on our glorious romp of wrongness in Liege - Bastogne - Liege on Sunday 26th April.
Start list not available as yet, I'm sure you'll all cope.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Apr 2015)

LBL - Valverde


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2015)

LBL Kwiat


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2015)

LBL vincenso nibali


----------



## Archie (24 Apr 2015)

LBL = Kwitakowski.


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2015)

Going out on a limb...

LBL - Wilco Kelderman


----------



## simo105 (24 Apr 2015)

LBL rui costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2015)

LBL - Valverde


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> LBL - Valverde



Booooooo!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Booooooo!



He's my new fave rider ever.

Although if I lose a fiver on him on Sunday that might change again


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Apr 2015)

LBL - Quintana.
I know he probably won't win but i really do love him, i just want to bring him home, sit him on my lap and play horsey with him.


----------



## beastie (25 Apr 2015)

LBL - Kwiatkoski. Although again I am compelled by my religious beliefs to avoid Valv piti, who will most likely win.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

LBL - Martin


----------



## HF2300 (25 Apr 2015)

LBL - Nibbles (unofficial side on Purito)


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2015)

LBL - old Pandan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

Victory for me and @Berk on a Bike 

Looking at the Classics calendar, the podium:
1st - me  with 12 points
2nd - @Berk on a Bike and @smutchin with 10 points
then @Crackle with 9, and I'll spare the rest other than to say you all scored less than 9 

If anyone is interested in knowing the total for the year so far let me know - given that we've only had the Classics and Paris-Nice I am guessing @rich p will still be well in the lead due to his convincing victory in P-N and the generally poor scoring in the Classics.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

The next race I plan to cover is the Giro d'Italia which starts on 9th May, so there is plenty time to sharpen your skills


----------



## HF2300 (26 Apr 2015)

@Marmion , is Valverde going to win that as well?

I should say what skills are those...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2015)

Just a quick reminder that the Giro d'Italia starts on Saturday with a 17.6km TTT.

Overall "jerseys" as follows:
GC - Pink
Mountains - Blue
Points - Red
Young Rider - White
And stages, obviously.

I'm not going to have a "lantern rouge" option but if it makes you feel better feel free to pick one, I'll just not be writing it down with my trusty pen and paper.

***To add a bit more excitement (if that is possible) I'll be offering 1st 2nd 3rd picks for stages 11 (finish at Imola), 14 (ITT) and 15 (to Madonna di Campiglio) so extra points on offer***

New competitors (such that there is ever any competition!) most welcome - no experience required, you might help make it look like we know what we are on about if you fluke a stage or two


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2015)

OK, I'll chuck my hat in early:

GC - Porte
Mountains - Chavez
Points - Viviani
Young Rider - Chavez
TTT - Orica


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2015)

GC: Uran
Points: Greipel
Mountains: Atapuma
Youth: Aru

TTT: Orica


----------



## rich p (5 May 2015)

GC - Contador
Mountains - Contador
Points - Matthews
Young Rider - No idea of their ages so I'll pass on this one! @Marmion I'll go for Aru as someone else has so he must be of age. Is it 25 and under?
TTT - BMC


----------



## simo105 (5 May 2015)

Gc- porte
Mountains- pirazzi
Points- matthews
Youth- Aru
TTT- orica


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2015)

GC - Contador
Mountains - Paterski
Points - Matthews
Young Rider - Henao

Stage 1 (TTT) - Team Sky


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Young Rider - No idea of their ages



They all seem so young nowadays, eh?

According to Inrng, young riders are those born after 1 Jan 1990. Majka is now too old, but it looks like he's not riding anyway. Betancur is also too old. And too fat. Dayer Quintana qualifies. Francesco Bongiorno qualifies. Nikias Arndt qualifies. Sebastien Henao qualifies.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Betancur is also too old. And too fat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2015)

GC- Contador
Mountains- Uran
Points- Greipel
Youth- Aru
TTT- Sky


----------



## beastie (7 May 2015)

Giro 

GC Contador 
Mountain Pirazzi 
Points. Mezgec
Young rider. Chavez

TTT. Orica Green Edge


----------



## themosquitoking (7 May 2015)

GC-Contador
Mountains-Uran
Sprint-Pettachi
Youth-Chavez
TTT-Sky

Chavez and Sky are to balance out the otherwise lopsided Aru and OGE battles.


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2015)

Getting a few in early because I'm riding all weekend...

Stage 2 - Andre Greipel
Stage 3 - Michael Matthews
Stage 4 - Moreno Hofland


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2015)

GC- Contador
mtns - Pirazzi
Sprint/points - Mezgec
youth - Aru
TTT - OricaG


----------



## Archie (8 May 2015)

GC - Contador
Mountains - Cunego
Sprint - Matthews
Youth - Aru
TTT - OGE


----------



## Archie (8 May 2015)

I'll go Griepel for stage 1.

Edit: Oh FFS Stage 2 I mean.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2015)

Yes, just to clarify - TTT is stage 1, no fancy names like prologue here.

Stage 2 is stage 2.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Yes, just to clarify - TTT is stage 1, no fancy names like prologue here.
> 
> Stage 2 is stage 2.


What's stage 3?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2015)

rich p said:


> What's stage 3?


It's a hipster bar/kitchen near the 'ackney Empire, cor blimey Marry Poppins


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2015)

rich p said:


> What's stage 3?



Fingers


----------



## HF2300 (8 May 2015)

Pink - Bertie
Blue - Uran
Red - Bling
White - Aru

TTT - OGE


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2015)

GC - Bertie
Blue - Aru
Red - Greipel
White - Aru

TTT - OGE
2 - Greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (8 May 2015)

2-Greipel, because i'm covering my bets and i'm going to get very drunk tomorrow night.


----------



## iLB (9 May 2015)

TTT- Sky
2- Matthews

GC- Alberto
B- Uran
R- Matthews
W- Aru


----------



## iLB (9 May 2015)

Oh, but is that Zakarin chap eligible for young rider?


----------



## simo105 (9 May 2015)

Stage 2 -matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2015)

2 - Viviani


----------



## rich p (9 May 2015)

2. Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2015)

I don't plan to report back on the scores after every stage, maybe every 5 or so - just in case you have high expectations that you will have a day by day report...


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2015)

2. Mezgec


----------



## HF2300 (9 May 2015)

2 - Bling


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2015)

A gentle nudge to @Berk on a Bike @Supersuperleeds and @beastie go remember your stage 2 picks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2015)

Stage 2 - Greipel


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 May 2015)

Stage 2 - Viviani


----------



## simo105 (10 May 2015)

Stage 2 hofland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2015)

simo105 said:


> Stage 2 hofland


stage 3?


----------



## simo105 (10 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> stage 3?


Right you are!
Stage 3 hofland
My apologies


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2015)

simo105 said:


> Right you are!
> Stage 3 hofland
> My apologies


No worries, thought you might be trying to sneak in a post-stage prediction


----------



## simo105 (10 May 2015)

Lol nar i had matthews in stage 2


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2015)

Stage 3 going greipel again


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2015)

3. Mezgec


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2015)

3 - Adam Hansen


----------



## bpsmith (10 May 2015)

Stage 3 - Greipel. He will want to make amends for going early today.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 May 2015)

Stage 3 - Matthews


----------



## rich p (10 May 2015)

3. Battaglin


----------



## Archie (10 May 2015)

3 - Matthews


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2015)

3 - matthews


----------



## beastie (11 May 2015)

Emm I missed Stage 2 so can I get two picks? No I didn't think so.

Stage 3 Greipel please.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2015)

3 - Greipel


----------



## HF2300 (11 May 2015)

3 - Matthews


----------



## robertob (11 May 2015)

3 - Greipel. If gets over the hills must have a fine chance. Big odds for him at 50/1. Worth a punt!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 May 2015)

Stage 4 - Gerrans


----------



## beastie (11 May 2015)

Stage 4 Gerrans


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2015)

Stage 4 Gilbert


----------



## simo105 (11 May 2015)

Stage 4 chavenel


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2015)

Stage 4 - Matthews - I have no idea what I am doing!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stage 4 - Matthews - I have no idea what I am doing!


You're managing to remember to pick someone for each stage, which is more than everyone can claim


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2015)

In a move that will never happen 4 - Quintanino to win it in a break over the last climb.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2015)

4. Matthews


----------



## robertob (11 May 2015)

4 - Sylvain Chavanel


----------



## Archie (11 May 2015)

Stage 4 - Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2015)

4 - Porte


----------



## HF2300 (12 May 2015)

4 - Matthews


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2015)

4 - Chavez


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2015)

Having looked more closely at today's stage profile, if it's not too late to change my mind, I'll say...

Stage 4: Phil Gilbert


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2015)

Stage 5 - Damiano Cunego


----------



## beastie (12 May 2015)

Stage 5 Aru


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 May 2015)

Stage 5 - Uran


----------



## simo105 (12 May 2015)

Stage 5 porte


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2015)

Would have gone for Pozzovivo but...

Stage 5 - Atapuma


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2015)

5 - Chavez


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2015)

5- Contador


----------



## Archie (12 May 2015)

Stage 5 - Zakarin


----------



## HF2300 (13 May 2015)

Going to take a flyer that Bertie will want to impose his authority after yesterday, that my suspicions about Astana are unfounded (or rather, that they wouldn't be that stupid), that Oleg the DS isn't going to mess it up, and that I'm in good company with Crackle!

5 - Contador


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2015)

5 - Uran


----------



## SWSteve (13 May 2015)

5 - Chavez


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

5. Porte


----------



## robertob (13 May 2015)

5 - Battaglin


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> and that I'm in good company with Crackle!


As I spectacularly failed to read the last two stages, I'm assuming irony there, in which case, you're probably right and I bet none of the main contenders will show their hand and it'll be won by a breakaway.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2015)

Scores on the doors after stage 5:
11 - @smutchin @Archie @ItsSteveLovell 
10 - me, @Berk on a Bike @User @HF2300 
6 - @beastie 
5 - @simo105 @Crackle 
1 - @rich p @Supersuperleeds @themosquitoking 
Everyone else - 0


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

At least I'm consistent


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

6. Modolo


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2015)

Stage 6 - Luca Paolini


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 May 2015)

Stage 6 - Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2015)

6 - Viviani


----------



## simo105 (13 May 2015)

6- aru


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Scores on the doors after stage 5:
> 11 - @smutchin @Archie @ItsSteveLovell
> 10 - me, @Berk on a Bike @User @HF2300
> 6 - @beastie
> ...



How did I fluke a point?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2015)

6 - Greipel


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2015)

6. Mezgec


----------



## Archie (13 May 2015)

6 - Greipel


----------



## beastie (14 May 2015)

stage 6 - Viviani


----------



## HF2300 (14 May 2015)

6 - Hofland, just to be different


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How did I fluke a point?


The same way I did, for turning up every day.


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2015)

6-greipel


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2015)

6 - Fellini


----------



## robertob (14 May 2015)

6 - Greipel - if not today, then when?!


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> 6 - Hofland, just to be different



I was going to go for Hofland but I went for Paolini because I wanted to be _really_ different... 

AKA wrong.


----------



## HF2300 (14 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> I was going to go for Hofland but I went for Paolini because I wanted to be _really_ different...
> 
> AKA wrong.



We're all wrong, it's just the degree of wrong that differs.


----------



## bpsmith (14 May 2015)

6 - Aru


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2015)

Stage 7 - Matthews


----------



## rich p (14 May 2015)

7, Gilbert


----------



## simo105 (14 May 2015)

7 boonen


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2015)

7 - Uran


----------



## HF2300 (14 May 2015)

7 - Clarke


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2015)

At the risk of cursing HF2300, again...

7 - Clarke


----------



## HF2300 (14 May 2015)

Think it's probably both of us cursing Simon Clarke.

I did fancy Pirazzi fleetingly but it'd probably rely on a break staying away and I don't know if that'll happen.

Edit - thinking about it, the same probably applies to Clarke anyway. Never mind.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2015)

7 - Hansen


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2015)

Stage 7 - Tom Jelte Slagter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2015)

Just for info - I have not "liked" any stage 7 picks yet as I left my trusty pad of paper at work this evening. I'll write them all down tomorrow and "like" them as I do it.


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2015)

So I still have time to change my pick for someone who has a chance of winning?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> So I still have time to change my pick for someone who has a chance of winning?



I doubt the additional time will make much difference


----------



## rich p (14 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 7 - Tom Jelte Slagter


I looked to see what he was up to yesterday - he's gone off my radar lately. What's happened to him?


----------



## Archie (14 May 2015)

7 - Gerrans


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2015)

He finished over 4 minutes down on today's stage. I figured he must be saving his legs for a big dig tomorrow.


----------



## beastie (15 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> 7 - Hansen


Good call.


----------



## beastie (15 May 2015)

Stage 7 JJ Lobato


----------



## SWSteve (15 May 2015)

7 - Gerrans


----------



## robertob (15 May 2015)

7 - Juan Jose Lobato


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 May 2015)

Bugger, bugger, bugger...

Stage 7 - Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2015)

beastie said:


> Good call.


It would have been if the competition was to pick the rider that would finish 97th in the stage...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

Stage 8 - Aru


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> It would have been if the competition was to pick the rider that would finish 97th in the stage...



Even TJ Slagter did better than that!

Although to be fair Hansen appeared to be on futile leadout duty for Greipel. He would arguably have had a better chance of the stage win himself.


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2015)

Stage 8 - Porte


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 May 2015)

Stage 8 - Richie Porte


----------



## simo105 (15 May 2015)

Stage 8- aru


----------



## HF2300 (15 May 2015)

8 - Sneaky feeling Bertie might surprise us, or the breakaway might stay out, but... Aru


----------



## beastie (15 May 2015)

Stage 8 - Porte


----------



## themosquitoking (15 May 2015)

8-Aru


----------



## Archie (16 May 2015)

8 - Porte


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2015)

8- Porte


----------



## robertob (16 May 2015)

8 - Beñat Intxausti


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2015)

8. Aru


----------



## rich p (16 May 2015)

8 Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

8 - Porte, just realised I had written his name down on my sheet of paper but not on here!

Still waiting on @HF2300 to make his choice for stage 8 - nudge nudge

edit - apologies, just found @HF2300 made his choice at bottom of last page...


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2015)

I said Porte, but I feel it might be Aru. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I said Porte, but I feel it might be Aru. The suspense is killing me!


Don't fecking confuse me! I can do that on my own...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 May 2015)

I see my rocket hit Betancur on the backside.....


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Don't fecking confuse me! I can do that on my own...




I'm sticking with Porte. Paddy Power may get my backing for Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Good call.


no spoilers!! 

Please...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> ermmm..............
> 
> .....caught, bang to rights. In mitigation, I'm an idiot.


You could, of course, delete the post


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> You could, of course, delete the post


Didn't think I could once it was quoted but I can, you need to do the same with your quote of it now.

Edit: No you don't, as you can't tell I'm quoting.........heh!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2015)

Stage 9 Simon Gerrans


----------



## rich p (16 May 2015)

9. Hansen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Didn't think I could once it was quoted but I can, you need to do the same with your quote of it now.



I shall leave mine as a reminder of your idiocy and as a warning to others


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 May 2015)

stage 9 - Hesjedal


----------



## simo105 (16 May 2015)

Stage 9 - rogers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

9 - Hansen (and if he doesn't win then that's the last chance he's getting from me!)


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2015)

9-Gilbert.


----------



## HF2300 (17 May 2015)

Another breakaway day doesn't bode well for punditry.

9 - Gilbert (thus ensuring that it won't be Gilbert, and it will be one of the two or three I thought about and decided against)


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2015)

9. Pirazzi, he's been saving himself for this stage, honest.


----------



## robertob (17 May 2015)

9 - Jonathan Monsalve


----------



## robertob (17 May 2015)

9 - Jonathan Monsalve


----------



## HF2300 (17 May 2015)

Rest day - Contador


----------



## rich p (17 May 2015)

Rest Day - overtime for the Kazakh centrifuge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2015)

Rest Day - A drugs test failure for one or more of the Astana team

Might as well get my failure for stage 10 out of the way:

Stage 10 - Greipel


----------



## simo105 (17 May 2015)

Stage 10 greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2015)

Tomorrow is a rest day.

Then stage 10 on Tuesday.

And a reminder that for stage 11 I'll be having the first of 3 bonus stages - 3 picks per player and points for 1st 2nd 3rd with maximum of 8 points if you manage to picked 1-2-3


----------



## rich p (17 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tomorrow is a rest day.
> 
> Then stage 10 on Tuesday.
> 
> And a reminder that for stage 11 I'll be having the first of 3 bonus stages - 3 picks per player and points for 1st 2nd 3rd with maximum of 8 points if you manage to picked 1-2-3


Blimey that's going to test your Excel spreadsheet skills....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 May 2015)

Stage 10 - Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (18 May 2015)

10 - Greipel


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tomorrow is a rest day.
> 
> Then stage 10 on Tuesday.
> 
> And a reminder that for stage 11 I'll be having the first of 3 bonus stages - 3 picks per player and points for 1st 2nd 3rd with maximum of 8 points if you manage to picked 1-2-3



I find it hard enough to pick one failure per stage never mind three


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2015)

Stage 10 - Greipel

Stage 11 - Felline, Reza, Mezgec


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2015)

Stage 10 - Mezgec
Stage 11 - Bole, Hansen, Pirazzi


----------



## themosquitoking (18 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I find it hard enough to pick one failure per stage never mind three


Actually, i'm finding it easier than i had hoped.

Stage 10 - Viviani


----------



## rich p (18 May 2015)

10 Hard to see past Greipel


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2015)

rich p said:


> 10 Hard to see past Greipel


He's a big bloke.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2015)

Might as well chuck my stage 11 in now: Ryder Hesjedal; Leopold Konig; Benat Intxausti


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2015)

10 - Viviani


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2015)

rich p said:


> 10 Hard to see past Greipel



Yes, he is quite a big chap, isn't he.

ETA: oops, TMN to @Crackle


----------



## Archie (18 May 2015)

11 - Griepel


----------



## beastie (18 May 2015)

Stage10 Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2015)

Archie said:


> 11 - Griepel


10?


----------



## Archie (18 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> 10?


Err, yes. 10 - Greipel.


----------



## HF2300 (19 May 2015)

10 - It'll be Greipel, but everyone's picked him, so .... I will as well. Greipel

(I'd like to see Viviani get it, though)


----------



## robertob (19 May 2015)

10 - Hofland


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> 10 - It'll be Greipel, but everyone's picked him, so .... I will as well. Greipel
> 
> (I'd like to see Viviani get it, though)



I picked him so he won't win


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2015)

A reminder - as if you'll need one, given that you'll all have been waiting for the first of the bonus stages  - stage 11 gives you the chance to be 3 times as wrong as you usually are:
1st 2nd and 3rd points on offer.
3 picks per player.


----------



## HF2300 (19 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> - stage 11 gives you the chance to be 3 times as wrong as you usually are.



Excellent...


----------



## Archie (19 May 2015)

Better get this done. 

Stage 11: 

1. Matthews
2. Modolo
3. Haussler


----------



## simo105 (19 May 2015)

Stage 11
1 hansen
2 moser
3 boonen


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 May 2015)

Stage 11 - Gerrans, Felline, Slagter


----------



## rich p (19 May 2015)

Matthews
Chavanel
Arndt


----------



## beastie (19 May 2015)

Stage 11

1. JJ Lobato
2. S. Gerrans
3. P. Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Arndt


Nikias or Judith?


----------



## SWSteve (19 May 2015)

For stage 11 do you just want 3 riders, or to say which order they will finish in as well?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> For stage 11 do you just want 3 riders, or to say which order they will finish in as well?


Just 3 names, no need to try to guess 1,2,3 - feck me I'm trying to get some points scored not make it fecking harder!


----------



## SWSteve (19 May 2015)

11 - Gerrans,11

Gilbert
Gerrans
Boonen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2015)

11 - Bole, Formolo, Battaglin


----------



## beastie (19 May 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 11 - Gerrans,11
> 
> Gilbert
> Gerrans
> Boonen


You don't get double points just for writing names twice do you


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2015)

11 - Matthews - Lobato - Moser

So clearly all three will quit or fall over tomorrow.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2015)

beastie said:


> You don't get double points just for writing names twice do you


Numbers too.


----------



## HF2300 (19 May 2015)

11 - Matthews; Pirazzi; Gilbert


----------



## robertob (20 May 2015)

11 - Visconti, Gerrans, Gilbert


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 11 - Felline, Reza, Mezgec



You know what, I did seriously consider making a point of picking three riders with a Z in their name too...


----------



## rich p (20 May 2015)

So none of us got one in the top 3


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2015)

That is quite a feat in itself.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2015)

@Crackle - remind @rich p what happens re spoilers.
Public flogging


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2015)

Stage 12 - Pirazzi


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> @Crackle - remind @rich p what happens re spoilers.
> Public flogging


Do I go round and open his beer for him?


----------



## rich p (20 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> @Crackle - remind @rich p what happens re spoilers.
> Public flogging


ooops! I think!
Do people really look on here not expecting to see references before watching highlights later or am I missing something?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2015)

I do, mostly due to keeping up with predictions and who everyone has chosen on stage by stage basis


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2015)

Stage 12 Mikel Landa


----------



## rich p (20 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I do, mostly due to keeping up with predictions and who everyone has chosen on stage by stage basis


Ah, okay! Sorry.
Still, you don't know who won it, only who didn't
Maybe we need another thread where we can talk about our crap punditry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Ah, okay! Sorry.
> Still, you don't know who won it, only who didn't



I cheer on all you nobbers choices for the day...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2015)

Oh well, I suppose I could go out on my bike now that rich has spoiled the highlights for me


----------



## rich p (20 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Oh well, I suppose I could go out on my bike now that rich has spoiled the highlights for me


Yeah right!
12. Gilbert


----------



## simo105 (20 May 2015)

12- Nizzolo


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2015)

12. Battaglin, though in truth, I've not picked a winner since stage 1.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 May 2015)

12 - Matthews


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Ah, okay! Sorry.
> Still, you don't know who won it, only who didn't
> Maybe we need another thread where we can talk about our crap punditry.


I'm going to say it again, someone invented a game that we're no good at yet we keep playing. It's like watching 22 under 11s chase a football around a pitch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2015)

Oh we are absolutely crap alright, only one person has scored any points since stage 7...and I don't think I'm going to have too much trouble posting totals after stage 12 as not much has changed since my last update.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2015)

12 - Matthews


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2015)

12 - Paterski


----------



## Archie (20 May 2015)

12 - Gilbert


----------



## HF2300 (21 May 2015)

12 - Gilbert, though goodness knows why.


----------



## robertob (21 May 2015)

12 - Ulissi


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2015)

12 - JJ Lobato


----------



## iLB (21 May 2015)

Can't we start making predictions inside the final 3km, to up the hit rate?


----------



## simo105 (21 May 2015)

13- modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

iLB said:


> Can't we start making predictions inside the final 3km, to up the hit rate?



You'd get on better making a prediction at any point  Maybe - as you scores from no picking are the same as most others when they have been...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

13 - greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

Here's the current overall standings. Maximum possible points available so far is 63, so it is clear that we are utterly useless.

22 - @Archie - although I think I saw him swapping wheels with someone so subject to possible penalty 
15 - @Berk on a Bike @HF2300
13 - @robertob
12 - @User @ItsSteveLovell
11 - @smutchin
10 - Me
7 - @rich p @beastie
6 - @Supersuperleeds @themosquitoking
5 - @simo105 @Crackle


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's the current overall standings. Maximum possible points available so far is 63, so it is clear that we are utterly useless.
> 
> 22 - @Archie - although I think I saw him swapping wheels with someone so subject to possible penalty
> 15 - @Berk on a Bike @HF2300
> ...



@simo105 and @Crackle are letting me down, the only prediction I was confident of getting right was me being bottom


----------



## simo105 (21 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @simo105 and @Crackle are letting me down, the only prediction I was confident of getting right was me being bottom


I shall try to do better!


----------



## Archie (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> 22 - @Archie - although *I think I saw him swapping wheels* with someone so subject to possible penalty
> 15 - @Berk on a Bike @HF2300
> 13 - @robertob
> 12 - @User @ItsSteveLovell
> ...


I'm sure that was you, you were just behind on GC last week.


----------



## Archie (21 May 2015)

13 - Griepel

Although I wouldn't be surprised if no-one works with L-S again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's the current overall standings. Maximum possible points available so far is 63, so it is clear that we are utterly useless.
> 
> 22 - @Archie - although I think I saw him swapping wheels with someone so subject to possible penalty
> 15 - @Berk on a Bike @HF2300
> ...



Is the scoring system like golf and therefore I'm really one point off the lead?


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2015)

Is it over yet? No, OK

13 - Greipel

Though I bet Mezgec finally wins, the one day I don't pick him.


----------



## HF2300 (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's the current overall standings. Maximum possible points available so far is 63, so it is clear that we are utterly useless.



Yes, but if it was remotely predictable it wouldn't be interesting racing



Marmion said:


> 22 - @Archie - although I think I saw him swapping wheels with someone so subject to possible penalty



I heard Greg Henderson said he was using a motorised prediction system




Marmion said:


> 15 - @Berk on a Bike @HF2300



How ever did that happen?


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's the current overall standings. Maximum possible points available so far is 63, so it is clear that we are utterly useless.
> ]


I laughed so hard at this beer came out of my nose.


Supersuperleeds said:


> @simo105 and @Crackle are letting me down, the only prediction I was confident of getting right was me being bottom


I'll race you to the bottom.
The whole last two hours of this thread made me laugh, at least someone scored some points today. 
I think we should all agree that no one can pick the same rider as anyone else thereby upping the number of different riders chosen and hopefully also the amount of points scored as a collective. In the interests of this,
13 - Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I laughed so hard at this beer came out of my nose.


I hope you managed to get the glass underneath to catch it, I wouldn't want to be responsible for wasting beer.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> 15 - @Berk on a Bike @HF2300





HF2300 said:


> How ever did that happen?



I'm as astounded as you. 

Anyway, here's where my illegally changed wheels fall off. I'm on my jollies tomorrow until after _il grande finale_, so here are my predictions for stages 13-21.

13 – Modolo

14 – Chavanel, Vandewalle, Durbridge

15 – Aru, Contador, Rogers

16 – Tiralongo

17 – Viviani

18 – Hesjedal

19 – Amador

20 – Contador

21 – Greipel

Buona fortuna!


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I hope you managed to get the glass underneath to catch it, I wouldn't want to be responsible for wasting beer.


I always have a spare glass on the table for such an occasion.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm on my jollies tomorrow



Have fun, just think of all those points waiting for you on your return.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Have fun, just think of all those points waiting for you on your return.


Cheers. I did consider doing a Cancellara and dropping out after the TT but nah, in it til the bitter end.


----------



## HF2300 (22 May 2015)

13 - Nizzolo Modolo whattheheck. Nizzolo


----------



## robertob (22 May 2015)

13 - Hofland


----------



## rich p (22 May 2015)

13. Greipel


----------



## iLB (22 May 2015)

13- Viviani.

The fight back begins.


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2015)

13 - greipel.


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2015)

Just realised I forgot to make a prediction for today's stage. (Ironically because I've been too busy working on a Tour de France feature.)

If it's not too late: Stage 13 - Hofland

It it is too late, it doesn't matter because I'm probably wrong anyway.


----------



## iLB (22 May 2015)

points for 3rd?


----------



## HF2300 (22 May 2015)

Probably docked for spoilers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2015)

I've come away from work without my trusty pad of paper so will note picks on Monday, so don't think I am ignoring you all - pick away and I'll add all the inevitable points on Monday...


----------



## iLB (22 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Probably docked for spoilers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2015)

Stage 14 - Porte, Contador, Uran


----------



## simo105 (22 May 2015)

Stage 14 uran,porte Durbridge


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2015)

Stage 14 - Contador, Kangert, Kiryienka


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2015)

simo105 said:


> Stage 14 uran,porte Durbridge



I've just realised, if I wait until you have done your picks and then copy yours, I can't come bottom


----------



## simo105 (22 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've just realised, if I wait until you have done your picks and then copy yours, I can't come bottom


Ha ha i got todays predictions correct so wont be bottom


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2015)

Stage 15 - Contador, Intxausti, Atapuma


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2015)

simo105 said:


> Ha ha i got todays predictions correct so wont be bottom



That means I will be


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2015)

14 Uran, kangert, Porte


----------



## rich p (22 May 2015)

14 Porte Contador Cataldo


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2015)

14 - porte uran inxausti


----------



## HF2300 (23 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 14 - Contador, Kangert, Kiryienka



I was thinking that. Wondering if Porte and Uran are going to struggle. Contador might as well. Zakarin, Kiriyienka, Kangert, Konig, maybe Intxausti and Cataldo could all be in the mix.

14 - Contador, Kiriyienka, Zakarin

Alea iacta est.


----------



## Archie (23 May 2015)

14 - Uran, Kangert, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2015)

14 - Porte, Konig, Chavez (is he still there?)


----------



## robertob (23 May 2015)

14 - Uran, Porte, Zakarin


----------



## HF2300 (23 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> ... Zakarin...



Actually, I only picked him to give Rich a chance to make jokes about victory being sweet or sugaring the pill...


----------



## rich p (23 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Actually, I only picked him to give Rich a chance to make jokes about victory being sweet or sugaring the pill...


Don't caster spersions HF


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2015)

Was Zakarin a substitute for a real rider?


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I was thinking that. Wondering if Porte and Uran are going to struggle. Contador might as well. Zakarin, Kiriyienka, Kangert, Konig, maybe Intxausti and Cataldo could all be in the mix.



My thinking in leaving Porte out was that he has a history of not performing in TTs when he's not a contender. Which he isn't any more. 

Not convinced by Uran's form but we'll see!


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2015)

14 - Uran inxausti kiriyenka


----------



## rich p (23 May 2015)

15.
I was tempted to go for a climber who the GC boys (boy?) will let go - Kruisjwik or Nieve maybe but I think Bertie is going to want to nail this one.
So, Dirty Bertie


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2015)

15 Contador


----------



## simo105 (23 May 2015)

15 contador


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2015)

I can see him wanting to try and put it beyond any doubt tomorrow so same as 
15 contador


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2015)

15 beefy bert, Landa, Intauxsti


----------



## SWSteve (24 May 2015)

15 - Bert. Then Dickov will go on about it for the rest day. See Sagan interview here (hopefully the actual transcript)


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 15 - Bert. Then Dickov will go on about it for the rest day. See Sagan interview here (hopefully the actual transcript)


----------



## HF2300 (24 May 2015)

rich p said:


> 15.
> I was tempted to go for a climber who the GC boys (boy?) will let go - Kruisjwik or Nieve maybe but I think Bertie is going to want to nail this one.
> So, Dirty Bertie



Yes, I thought the same. Could be one of those where a breakaway just takes it slightly ahead of a GC battle though and someone like Intxausti or Nieve gets it by a short head.

Still... 15 - Contador


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2015)

rich p said:


> 15.
> I was tempted to go for a climber who the GC boys (boy?) will let go - Kruisjwik or Nieve maybe but I think Bertie is going to want to nail this one.
> So, Dirty Bertie



I had similar ideas, but I thought stage 15 was another triple pick, so you could go for all three - hence...



smutchin said:


> Stage 15 - Contador, Intxausti, Atapuma



If it's only a single pick, I'll go for Atapuma, just to be different, even though I think Contador will probably win it.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> I had similar ideas, but I thought stage 15 was another triple pick, so you could go for all three - hence...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's only a single pick, I'll go for Atapuma, just to be different, even though I think Contador will probably win it.


Ah, you may be right.
In that case, Contador, Kruisjwik, Nieve


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

@ItsSteveLovell
@Crackle
@simo105
@themosquitoking
@HF2300 
Smutchin reckons this is a triple pick day!


----------



## Archie (24 May 2015)

15 - Contador, Landa, Intxausti.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2015)

Okay I'll add Aru and Van Den Broeck to Contador for stage 15


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2015)

Glad i found this now, i'll add inxausti and nieve please


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2015)

Yes, confirmed as triple pick. Last triple pick day of the Giro.

Apologies for not highlighting it earlier.

15 - Chavez, Konig, Amador


----------



## simo105 (24 May 2015)

Stage 15 contador landa henao
Stage wins for sky now porte has had a disaster


----------



## robertob (24 May 2015)

15 - Contador, Landa, Intxausti


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Yes, confirmed as triple pick. Last triple pick day of the Giro.
> 
> Apologies for not highlighting it earlier.
> 
> 15 - Chavez, Konig, Amador


If @Crackle doesn't spot my reminder about the 3 picks, can you just add Degenkolb twice for him, Marmy?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2015)

The fact that some people have not added a further 2 names to their posts will have little bearing on the scoring as they'll have been pointless if the previous form was repeated


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2015)

rich p said:


> If @Crackle doesn't spot my reminder about the 3 picks, can you just add Degenkolb twice for him, Marmy?



Pah! added already....



Marmion said:


> The fact that some people have not added a further 2 names to their posts will have little bearing on the scoring as they'll have been pointless if the previous form was repeated



Exactly!


----------



## SWSteve (24 May 2015)

I was out on a club ride, I select Landa and trofimov as my second and third picks


----------



## HF2300 (24 May 2015)

rich p said:


> [USER=2293]@HF2300
> Smutchin reckons this is a triple pick day![/USER]



Smutchin was right, I remembered, but at 2:47 this afternoon once the stage had already started and when I was 18 miles from any connected device I could use. I was thrown by the fact everyone else ahead of me had only picked one, and didn't even think. I claim premature senility, peer pressure, tunnel vision, behaving like a sheep or any combination of the above.

Just got in and haven't checked the result yet, but I'd have picked Contador and Aru, and probably gone for Landa, Intxausti or perhaps Konig for the third pick, but I don't know which and it's too late now. Anyway, last published score I was unfashionably high in the standings so I need to drop some points somewhere.



Marmion said:


> The fact that some people have not added a further 2 names to their posts will have little bearing on the scoring as they'll have been pointless if the previous form was repeated



I seem to recall getting two right on the previous triple...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2015)

OK, there are no more triple pick days in the Giro, you can all go back to being wrong once per stage


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2015)

Stage 16 - Bongiorno


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 16 - Bongiorno


Good Morning -Google translate 

16.Landa


----------



## HF2300 (24 May 2015)

Just watched the last 15 km, one I might well have picked (blow) and one I'd never have picked in a million years. That's the nearest I get to a spoiler.

Rest day - Aru's haematocrit


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

Aru needs to place an internet order with Bertie's steak supplier, pronto.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2015)

16 - Geniez


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Good Morning -Google translate



Molto bene, Giuseppe.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2015)

16: Landa


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2015)

16. Aru


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2015)

Also going to post 17 as well just in case I forgot - Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2015)

16 - Landa


----------



## Archie (25 May 2015)

16 - Aru


----------



## simo105 (25 May 2015)

16- battaglin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2015)

I have yet again left my paper and pen at work - a lot of catching up to do tomorrow night for me!


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2015)

16 - Aru
17 - Viviani


----------



## robertob (26 May 2015)

16 - Contador


----------



## HF2300 (26 May 2015)

Someone going to do a de Gent? Or isn't it a challenge without Stelvio as well?

Breakaway? Intxausti, Konig, Kruiswijk, Rosa?

Think I'll play it safe

16 - Bertie


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Someone going to do a de Gent? Or isn't it a challenge without Stelvio as well?



Konig perhaps? That would be great. Though it's easier said than done when you've got the Kazakhstan Postal Service hammering away on the front of the peloton.


----------



## HF2300 (26 May 2015)

Wondered about Pellizotti as well. Pantani stage, so maybe one for the Italians. I'd like to see Konig do well, and Viviani (though that won't be on this stage!), but thought at the start they'd be sacrificed to the Sky GC machine.

As you say, it's difficult to see it going a different way to Sunday though.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2015)

17: mezgec


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2015)

Note to self - stop forgetting to bring the pen and paper home...

17 - Viviani (I am guessing from previous picks that it's a flat stage, I have lost interest)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Note to self - stop forgetting to bring the pen and paper home...
> 
> 17 - Viviani (I am guessing from previous picks that it's a flat stage, I have lost interest)



if everybody just follows my picks then you won't need to worry about the pen and paper


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2015)

Here you go, @Marmion...

17 -






18 -





19 - 





20 - 





21 -


----------



## HF2300 (26 May 2015)

18, 19 and 20 are Landa's then (this is not an official prediction, just cynicism)


----------



## themosquitoking (26 May 2015)

Es muy posible
17-Viviani


----------



## simo105 (26 May 2015)

17- greipel


----------



## HF2300 (26 May 2015)

simo105 said:


> 17- greipel



@simo105 I think he'll struggle to win it, he's gone home, hasn't he? Long way to come for one stage.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2015)

17 Nizzolo


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2015)

17 - Hofland


----------



## HF2300 (27 May 2015)

Could be a breakaway win?

17 - Nizzolo Changed mind. Technical finish, lots of Lampres still riding - Modolo.


----------



## Archie (27 May 2015)

17 - Nizzolo


----------



## simo105 (27 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> @simo105 I think he'll struggle to win it, he's gone home, hasn't he? Long way to come for one stage.


Lazy git! Ok ill go with hofland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2015)

The magic pen and paper are home - expect lots of likes and possibly even an update of scores later


----------



## HF2300 (27 May 2015)

Better edit all my picks before you realise what I've got wrong then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2015)

18 Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2015)

Right, that's me caught up, although I can't find a stage 17 pick for @robertob so if I have missed it let me know.

Scores update:
30 - @Archie @HF2300 (deffo some out of competition testing needed there I think!)
22 - @User
21 - @Berk on a Bike
20 - @robertob
18 - @smutchin @ItsSteveLovell
17 - @Crackle
16 - @rich p @simo105
13 - @themosquitoking
11 - Me
8 - @Supersuperleeds @beastie (who seems to have done a Porte and retired)
1 - @iLB (who has only picked in 3 stages, and I decided not to dock a point for the spoiler...)


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2015)

18: Intauxsti


----------



## simo105 (27 May 2015)

Lol im not last!


----------



## simo105 (27 May 2015)

Stage 18 gilbert


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2015)

18 - Ulissi


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2015)

18 - inxausti


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2015)

I'm giving everyone fair warning, if Intxausti ever wins a stage I'm deducting a point from anyone who has not given the correct spelling


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm giving everyone fair warning, if Intxausti ever wins a stage I'm deducting a point from anyone who has not given the correct spelling


Boo, i've picked him loads and probably not spelt it properly once. Fair warning guvnor.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2015)

18 - Landa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

18 - Amador


----------



## HF2300 (28 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Scores update:
> 30 - @HF2300 (deffo some out of competition testing needed there I think!)



I've got a hotline to Vino, he tells me what fixes are in for the day.

Just to disprove that, 18 - Contador (can't bring myself to pick Landa, it's too obvious)


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

18. Zakarin


----------



## Archie (28 May 2015)

18 - Inchowsty
Inxchousti
Inshowsti
Inxcousti
Gretsch


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

Aren't there two Intxaustis?


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2015)

Can we spell it phonetically?

In chow ste

or is it

In chow ski


----------



## HF2300 (28 May 2015)

rich p said:


> 18. Zakarin



Sweet choice.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

I hope to buggery that Weening doesn't win as it was between him and Zakarin today.


----------



## HF2300 (28 May 2015)

I had a look at Weening as well!


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I hope to buggery that Weening doesn't win as it was between him and Zakarin today.


That would leave a sour taste if you chose the wrong one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2015)

Stage 19 - Landa


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

19. Bertie


----------



## SWSteve (28 May 2015)

19 - Bertie


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2015)

19: Pirazzi


----------



## simo105 (28 May 2015)

Stage 19 contador


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2015)

19 - dirty bertie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

19 - Amador


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

I'm trying to work out what my logic was that Bert would beat Landa on this stage?


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2015)

19 - Intxausti

Not that I think he's going to win but I wanted to show off how good I am at speeling.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

Given all the dopers I have decided to award an extra 100 points to be divided between those not picking a known doper for the duration of the race. On checking it appears the 100 points will go to me


----------



## Archie (29 May 2015)

19 - Contador


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 May 2015)

I see, you are applying FIFA rules


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2015)

19. Cunego


----------



## HF2300 (29 May 2015)

Nearly forgot! 19 - Bertie (unofficial side on Kruijswijk)

@400bhp didn't Cunego abandon yesterday?


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Nearly forgot! 19 - Bertie (unofficial side on Kruijswijk)
> 
> @400bhp didn't Cunego abandon yesterday?


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2015)

400bhp said:


> 19. Cunego



official change to Cardoso.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

20. Contador
Well if Bert is going to win a stage in the tour he's dominated, it'll have to be this one!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2015)

20. Contador


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2015)

Might as well do stage 21 now as I am likely to forget tomorrow, plus by posting it now anyone who wants to score points can improve their odds by avoiding my prediction.

21 - Viviani


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2015)

20 - Bertie
21-viviani


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2015)

20: Contador
21. Mezgec


----------



## simo105 (29 May 2015)

20- contador


----------



## smutchin (29 May 2015)

20. Contador
21. Modolo


----------



## iLB (29 May 2015)

What if Bert is already in recovery mode for the tour, might mean he doesn't want to go balls out for the stage?


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2015)

20. Contador.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 May 2015)

20 - Bertie


----------



## Archie (30 May 2015)

20 - Kruijswijk


----------



## HF2300 (30 May 2015)

Everyone's saying Contador. All comes down to whether he wants it or not. If he doesn't, it'll be a mix of Astanas, Hesjedal and Kruijswijk again.

If he does...

20 - Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

Archie said:


> 20 - Kruijswijk



You're a brave man Archie, going for him when you know I was already scrutinising the spelling of Intxausti and promising point deductions for any poor spelling


----------



## simo105 (30 May 2015)

21 viviani


----------



## HF2300 (31 May 2015)

21 = Modolo


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

21 Modolo


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2015)

21 - Nizzolo


----------



## robertob (31 May 2015)

21 - Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

21 - Viviani


----------



## iLB (31 May 2015)

21- ELIA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

rich p said:


> 21 Modolo



Did you miss out stage 20? Can't find a post for it from you.

edit - ignore that, just found it


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Did you miss out stage 20? Can't find a post for it from you.
> 
> edit - ignore that, just found it


It didn't trouble the scorers again!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

rich p said:


> It didn't trouble the scorers again!



You are not alone in that regard! I have only scored one point since stage 2...


----------



## Archie (31 May 2015)

21 - Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

That's the pink pro tour punditry jersey decided. Well, it's not as we have joint winners - both @Archie and @HF2300 ended up in a tie at the top with 50 points and can have a share of the Maglia Rosa and trophy for 6 months each. 



@ItsSteveLovell joins them on the podium in 3rd.

Maglia Nera goes to me with a truly appalling 13 points  especially as 2nd last player stopped picking after stage 11...

Final Giro d'Italia scores:
50 - @Archie @HF2300
38 - @ItsSteveLovell
37 - @Crackle
31 - @Berk on a Bike
28 - @smutchin @Supersuperleeds
26 - @rich p @simo105
23 - @themosquitoking 
22 - @User
21 - @iLB
20 - @robertob
18 - @beastie
13 - Me

Next up on the Punditry calendar is the Criterium du Dauphine, starting on 7th June 2015 - see you all there 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/critérium-du-dauphiné-2015-june-7-14-2015-spoilers.180348/#post-3722558


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2015)

I'm not really sure how I managed to get 37 points when I hardly picked a single stage right. It must be some quirk of the back of fag packet scoring system.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'm not really sure how I managed to get 37 points when I hardly picked a single stage right. It must be some quirk of the back of fag packet scoring system.



You scored 20 on GC and Young rider, and had a small flourish on stages 15,16,17 - other than that you were as bad as me


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> You scored 20 on GC and Young rider, and had a small flourish on stages 15,16,17 - other than that you were as bad as me


Oh I forgot about the initial guess at the jerseys. I'm pleased to hear I got all but three stages wrong though, for a minute I imagined I knew what I was doing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2015)

I did a lot better than I expected


----------



## Archie (31 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> That's the pink pro tour punditry jersey decided. Well, it's not as we have joint winners - both @Archie and @HF2300 ended up in a tie at the top with 50 points and can have a share of the Maglia Rosa and trophy for 6 months each.


There must be some spelling related tiebreaker we can invoke.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

Archie said:


> There must be some spelling related tiebreaker we can invoke.



Aye feel free to go back and draw any to my attention


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

Mid-table mediocrity for me.
Well done to Archie and HF2300


----------



## simo105 (31 May 2015)

Nice one @Marmion for sorting it out was good!


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2015)

Thanks @Marmion for sorting it out, thanks everyone else for also being so bad it's funny. Lets hope we can do better at the TdF (i bet we don't).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jun 2015)

We all scored about the same amount of points today as we did during the race...


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2015)

@Archie @HF2300 

Do either if you want a copy if Easy Rider by Rob Hayles as a prize, it would otherwise be going onto the book sharing pages. I won it during last years tour on this here punditry....


----------



## HF2300 (3 Jun 2015)

@ItsSteveLovell 

If you don't mind sending it, yes. I could send it on to @Archie after. PM you the address?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jun 2015)

HF2300 said:


> @ItsSteveLovell
> 
> If you don't mind sending it, yes. I could send it on to @Archie after. PM you the address?




Yeah, PM it to me. Hopefully we can get it shared round a little more. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Archie (3 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the offer Steve. If the book passes into my hands in time for the tour compo I'll pass it on to the winner of that.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2015)

Criterium Du Dauphine

GC - Froomedawg
Points - Talansky
White jersey - Bardet
Mountain - Mathias Frank
Lanterne Rouge - Pantano (IAM)

Stage 1 - Cummings


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2015)

No one want to get the ball rolling on Dolphiny predictions? OK, I'll be the firstsecond! (uncanny timing, @Crackle) to lay myself open to ridicule then...

GC - Froome
Points - Purito
Mountains - Simon Yates
Yoof - Tim Wellens
Lanterne rouge - Huzarski

Stage 1 - Alaphilippe
Stage 2 - Bouhanni
Stage 3 - Orica-Greenedge


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2015)

GC Froome
Points Froome
KOM Dan Martin
Yoof - S Yates
LR - Gert Dockx

Stage 1 Tony Martin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jun 2015)

GC - Froome
Points - Valverde
Mountains - Rolland
Young Rider - Bardet

Stage 1 - Gerrans


----------



## Archie (5 Jun 2015)

GC - Valverde
Points - Valverde
Mountains - Rolland
Young Rider - Kelderman

1 - Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2015)

GC - Nibali, i'm spreading the bet here people
Points - JRod (i always say this whilst giving a double thumbs up for some reason)
Mountains - Dennis
Young - Yates S

Stage 1 - Martin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> GC - Nibali, i'm spreading the bet here people
> Points - JRod (i always say this whilst giving a double thumbs up for some reason)
> Mountains - Dennis
> Young - Yates S
> ...



Which one? Tony or Dan?


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Which one? Tony or Dan?


The one that wins, obvs, but it'll be Tony.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

GC - Froomedog
Points - Allaphilippe
Mountains - Mollema
White - Meintjes

I'll record all picks made tomorrow evening, but it will stay "open" until the race starts and if anyone joins in later than that I'll probably be flexible to the extent of permitting submission until 10km from the end of stage 1 - "you're mellowing" I hear you all think...true, very true. But all spelling will be checked, and I realise I have left myself wide open to censure in my jersey selections!


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2015)

GC Froome
Points Valverde
White Jersey S Yates
Mountains S Yates

1- S yates


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Points - Allaphilippe
> ...spelling will be checked...



Ahem!


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Ahem!


...and I think Froomedawg is correctly spelt Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Ahem!





rich p said:


> ...and I think Froomedawg is correctly spelt Froome



Keeping you on your toes, checking to make sure you are paying attention...


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Which one? Tony or Dan?



Keizer


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Keeping you on your toes, checking to make sure you are paying attention...


Hoisted by his own petard, the bounder.

Are we not doing the LR then, as you haven't picked one?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Hoisted by his own petard, the bounder.
> 
> Are we not doing the LR then, as you haven't picked one?



It didn't seem to feature in the majority of picks so I didn't bother - I don't think anyone has ever picked the LR so I doubt it'll be missed. 

I'll come up with a few random "extras" for the TdF to amuse you all.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I don't think anyone has ever picked the LR so I doubt it'll be missed.



Someone did once, can't recall who, but I agree it's not worth bothering with except for fun.

But then given how few points I score, I have to treat the whole thing as 'just for fun'...

We should probably revise the scoring system if we do this again next year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> We should probably revise the scoring system if we do this again next year.


1 point for remembering to post a pick
1 point if the rider is actually in the race/stage
2 points for the rider finishing the race/stage
5 points if you don't post a spoiler in the thread
10 points deducted for picking the winner

I think it could work.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2015)

One possibility I came up with was to extend the scoring to the top ten places, like so;

20
16
12
10
8
6
4
3
2
1

And change the weighting for the jerseys so they score less than stage wins, and make GC worth more points than the minor classifications. Eg;

GC
10
7
5
3
2
1

Other jerseys
5
3
2
1


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2015)

You could also encourage left field predictions with some kind of handicapping system, eg half points for Tony Martin on a TT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> *You* could also encourage left field predictions with some kind of handicapping system, eg half points for Tony Martin on a TT


Aye, *you* could... 

Remember I work a pen and paper system  Think of the trees


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

Stage 1 - Alaphilippe


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

1 point if your rider finishes
5 points if he doesn't (this is to help me because i am the kiss of death, especially on velogames)
5 points if your rider finishes in the top ten and has had a puncture
10 points if your rider is clearly juiced but passes doping control


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

Stage winners are harder to pick than the GC - what Smutch says is true


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Stage winners are harder to pick than the GC - what Smutch says is true



Had it not been for the jersey choice in the Giro, not many would have got out of single figures!


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Had it not been for the jersey choice in the Giro, not many would have got out of single figures!


Staying in single figures whilst still seriously trying is a badge of honour i intend to own after the TdF.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

I'll have a think about scoring options for TdF and put something forward for consideration, any suggestions welcome.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

Which rider can cover the most of the stage pulling a wheelie.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2015)

1- for sorrow
2 - for joy
3 - for a girl
4 - ..........


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

Sooooo, just pick a male rider?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> 1- for sorrow
> 2 - for joy
> 3 - for a girl
> 4 - ..........


you missed out nil for Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

Name a continent and a point for every rider born there that finishes in the top 20.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

Pick a rider and a point for every mile he rides looking at his stem. Everyone has to have a different rider. 



Bagsy Chris Froome.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

Double points on Bastille Day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

Stage winner bonus on a specific stage. Additional points equal to the points their name would get in scrabble


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stage winner bonus on a specific stage. Additional points equal to the points their name would get in scrabble


On a triple word score if it's Quintana or Mezgec.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Name a continent and a point for every rider born there that finishes in the top 20.



I'll have a continent please Carol, and a bowel, and another bowel, and a continent.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stage winner bonus on a specific stage. Additional points equal to the points their name would get in scrabble


I like that one, we might just go with that.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'll have a continent please Carol, and a bowel, and another bowel, and a continent.


I'm telling you we need to make this easier. The only way we can make it even easier than this is name a planet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm telling you we need to make this easier. The only way we can make it even easier than this is name a planet.



Krypton, what do I win?


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Krypton, what do I win?


Depends if a rider from that planet does well or not.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Depends if a rider from that planet does well or not.


Most of the Astana team must be from there.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Most of the Astana team must be from there.


I thought they were from the dark side.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Most of the Astana team must be from there.


You not taking part in the latest pro pick? I can't find any selections from you.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

Stage 2 - Modolo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> You not taking part in the latest pro pick? I can't find any selections from you.


I picked Peter Kennaugh, must have forgot to post it 





I thought the next one was the tdf. I'll save my humiliation for that one


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jun 2015)

Dauphine Stage 2 - Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2015)

2 - Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

2 - Modolo


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2015)

2 - bouhanni


----------



## robertob (8 Jun 2015)

2 - Modolo


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2015)

Dammit,I forgot , though I doubt I'd have picked the winner!


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2015)

Lest we forget!.....
3. Movistar


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jun 2015)

Stage 3 - BMC


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2015)

Stage 3 movistar


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2015)

3. OGE


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2015)

3 - OGE


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> 3 - OGE


Great minds


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great minds


One day i'll pick a winner, in my head OGE always win team time trials.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2015)

3 - Orica


----------



## Archie (9 Jun 2015)

3 - OGE

Until I find time, valverde is my default pick for the rest of the stages.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2015)

Stage 4 - EBH


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2015)

4 - EBH


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

4 Gerrans


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2015)

4 - Valverde


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 4 - EBH





User said:


> stage 4........Edvald Boasson Hagen,





ItsSteveLovell said:


> 4 - EBH



I've got more chance of winning a stage than Edvald has!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2015)

4 Gerrans


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I've got more chance of winning a stage than Edvald has!



I only went for him to be different, then everyone went and copied me!


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> I only went for him to be different, then everyone went and copied me!


The bugger will probably go and win tomorrow!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2015)

4 Alaphilippe


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jun 2015)

Stage 4 - Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2015)

5 Froomedawg


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2015)

5 - Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jun 2015)

5 - Nibali.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

Stage 5 - Simon Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2015)

5 - Mollema

I haven't forgotten about the punditry btw, been a bit busy at work this week so hope to catch up with it tomorrow night and post an update (if it's worth it...)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jun 2015)

Stage 5 - Valverde


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 5 - Simon Yates


I hope you're right Smutch.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Jun 2015)

Stage 6 - Eeny meeny miney...

...Tony Gallopin


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2015)

And the likes are rolling in as marmion, sitting in his armchair, cat on lap, beer on one arm, crumpled paper and pencil on the other, licks the pencil and diligently marks us off on the back of a piece of paper from work with the scores on one side and someone's assessment on the other....

6 - Van Garderen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

<Drum roll> Scores after stage 5

15 - @Berk on a Bike 
6 - @User 
5 - @smutchin and @ItsSteveLovell 
4 - @Crackle 
2 - @rich p 
1 - me and @robertob 
0 - anyone else who is playing and is not listed

@Berk on a Bike badly letting the side down if you ask me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> And the likes are rolling in as marmion, sitting in his armchair, cat on lap, beer on one arm, crumpled paper and pencil on the other, licks the pencil and diligently marks us off on the back of a piece of paper from work with the scores on one side and someone's assessment on the other....
> 
> 6 - Van Garderen


spot on



...apart from your pick for stage 6


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> ...apart from your pick for stage 6


Goes without saying. I need to see who's scored zero though so I can feel better about myself.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2015)

A friends wife is working with the mother of Simon and Adam Yates, i told her to congratulate Mrs Yates on her excellent ovaries. I now know this sort of compliment is frowned upon in female circles.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Goes without saying. I need to see who's scored zero though so I can feel better about myself.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2015)

And now to jinx someone for tomorrow, the lucky loser is........
DRUM ROLL

6 - Frome


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> <Drum roll> Scores after stage 5
> 
> 15 - @Berk on a Bike
> 6 - @User
> ...


Don't worry. Next few days will be bloody hopeless


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Don't worry. Next few days will be bloody hopeless


You'd better be,


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2015)

5 S Yates


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2015)

6 - S Yates


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2015)

6 Dan Martin


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2015)

6. Alaphilippe


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2015)

7. S Yates
8. Intxausti


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jun 2015)

7 - Frome
8 - Intxausti


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2015)

7. Gadret yeah right. - Froome


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jun 2015)

stage 7 - Froome


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jun 2015)

7- Pinot
8 -Bardet

A man can dream


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jun 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 7- Pinot
> 8 -Bardet
> 
> A man can dream


Pinot ain't riding this race


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2015)

7 - Wellens
8 - Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

8 - Martin

Just realised I forgot to post my picks for last 2 stages - they didnae score anyway so it doesnae matter 

edit - just checked and I would have scored a whole 1 point - which would have doubled my score, I am off to have a beer to console myself


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jun 2015)

Stage 8 - Froome


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

8 - Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

Overall results for the Dauphine

Top of the podium is @Berk on a Bike who wins the lion






@Crackle and @ItsSteveLovell fill the podium

Scores:
40 - @Berk on a Bike 
29 - @Crackle 
25 - @ItsSteveLovell 
24 - @rich p 
16 - @User 
15 - @smutchin and @themosquitoking 
11 - me
1 - @Archie and @robertob


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

I contacted Froomedawg and let him know the final standings, he was delighted to see @Berk on a Bike take the title and sent me this pic to show just how delighted he was


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

As an added bonus I can present you my Lion picture from the 2005 TdeF. Imagine driving that thing over the Alps, crikey!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jun 2015)

I'm happy all that altitude training up Pen-y-ghent paid off. Couldn't have done it without my team around me etc etc...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

OK, I was thinking about some changes in scoring for the Tour de France as follows. Let me know what you think, I don't want to put people off playing by making it too complicated but the scoring so far is dire it might increase the competition.

*Jerseys - points available for top 5 riders*
GC - 20,15,12, 7, 5
Mountains - 15,12, 7, 5, 3
Points - 15, 12, 7, 5, 3
Young - 10, 7, 5, 3, 1
Most Aggressive Rider - 10, 7, 5, 3, 1

One selection per jersey

*Stages - points available for top 5 riders*
15, 12, 10, 7, 5
Double points available for stages 1 (ITT), 8 (Mur de Bretagne) , 10 (Bastille Day) and 20 (Alpe d'Huez)

For each stage you pick 3 riders rather than 1 so more chance of scoring and you can mix it up a bit re different scenarios playing out e.g. stick in a couple of riders likely to win from a breakaway and one for sprint finish.

Too complicated? Or happy to give it a go?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Too complicated? Or happy to give it a go?



Looks good to me. I suspect managing the scoring will be more complicated than making the picks, which will continue to be the same stabbing in the dark process, just in triplicate.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Too complicated? Or happy to give it a go?


I like the look of that


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

You're the boss Marmy! Better get a new pencil and rubber..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> You're the boss Marmy! Better get a new pencil and *rubber*..



Do you think I'll get a shag?


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

You can have a whole Oystercatcher for that scoring system: I just need to know that I've got to pick three and an aggressive rider category now, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> You can have a whole Oystercatcher for that scoring system: I just need to know that I've got to pick three and an aggressive rider category now, right?



Yep, the change to the picks is that 3 riders per stage and the extra pick for aggressive rider jersey in overall competition.
Everything else is changes to scoring.


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Overall results for the Dauphine
> 
> Top of the podium is @Berk on a Bike who wins the lion
> 
> ...


A couple of days ago I was on zero, people will be accusing me of using PED's.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> A couple of days ago I was on zero, people will be accusing me of using *PED's*.


Punditry-enhancing devices?


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Punditry-enhancing devices?


Yeah. I'm clearly not on them though and I've never tested positive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

OK, the Tour starts on Saturday of next week, the 4th July.
A reminder of how the selections and scoring is going to work for the Tour 

*Jerseys - one selection per player for each of the following overall jerseys with points available for top 5 riders*
GC - 20,15,12, 7, 5
Mountains - 15,12, 7, 5, 3
Points - 15, 12, 7, 5, 3
Young - 10, 7, 5, 3, 1
Most Aggressive Rider - 10, 7, 5, 3, 1

*Stages - 3 selections per player for each stage with points available for top 5 riders*
15, 12, 10, 7, 5
*Double points available for stages 1 (ITT), 8 (Mur de Bretagne) , 10 (Bastille Day) and 20 (Alpe d'Huez)*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

I have even got a new pad of paper and pen, with a page per player.

This is epic.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have even got a new pad of paper and pen, with a page per player.
> 
> This is epic.


Will one pen be enough?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Will one pen be enough?


On past efforts I reckon the pen will last beyond this decade...


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> On past efforts I reckon the pen will last beyond this decade...


But you've tripled the picks per stage, the pen is in serious danger of drying up before a point has been scored.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> But you've tripled the picks per stage, the pen is in serious danger of drying up before a point has been scored.



I still think the pen will be fine....


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I still think the pen will be fine....


Your eternal optimism is a source of great comfort to me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

OK, I'll kick it off (subject to change should any of them not turn up)

GC - Froome
KOM - Barguil
Green - Cavendish
White - Quintana
Combativity - Gallopin

Stage 1 - Malori, Tony Martin, Dowsett


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Jun 2015)

GC - Froome
KOM - Quintana
Green - Sagan
White - Quintana
Combativity - Voeckler

Stage 1 - Tony Martin, Tom Dumoulin, Adriano Malori


----------



## robertob (30 Jun 2015)

GC - Froome
KOM - Arredondo
Green - Da Gorilla aka Andre Greipel
White - Quintana
Combativity - Rolland#

Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Martin, Dowsett


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jul 2015)

Is Quintana still eligible for the white jersey?


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is Quintana still eligible for the white jersey?


Fekk knows. Poxy jersey. Is there even a list of eligible riders?
Have I whinged about this before?
Yes


----------



## smutchin (1 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is Quintana still eligible for the white jersey?



Article 25, paragraph d: "Le classement des jeunes est réservé aux coureurs nés depuis le 1er janvier 1990."
http://www.letour.com/le-tour/2015/docs/TDF15_Reglement-BD.pdf

Quintana was born on 4 February 1990, so qualifies by a month.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Jul 2015)

GC, KOM and White - Quintana
Green - Cav
Combativity (not sure how much of a word that is) - Tony Martin

Stage 1 - Tony Martin - Dowsett - J Rod


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2015)

GC, KOM and White - Quintana
green- griepel
combativity -voickler

stage 1, Tony Martin, Adriano Malori ,alex dowsett


----------



## simo105 (2 Jul 2015)

Gc froome
Kom valverde
Green sagan
White quintana
Combativity dowsett

Stage 1 dowsett martin cancellara


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2015)

GC Froome
KOM Bardet
Green Kristoff
White Quintana N
Combativity Bardet

Stage 1: Martin T, Dumoulin, Cancellara


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

GC - Froome
Mountains - J Rodriguez
Points - Sagan
Young - Quintana
Most Aggressive Rider - Gallopin

Stage 1 T Dumoulin, T Martin, R Denis

edited @Marmion


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2015)

GC - Froome
Mountains - Froome
Points - Kristoff
Youth - Quintana
Combativity - Tiago Machado

Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Cancellara, Brändle


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

A few of the Giro punditeers still to submit Jersey and Stage 1 picks, so a gentel reminder to:
@Archie and @HF2300 - they may be resting after a decidedly good showing in the Giro of course 
@ItsSteveLovell - again he may be resting after his Giro podium
@Supersuperleeds - a fine chance to show that his good start with the Giro was no fluke 
@User - waiting til the last minute to show his hand no doubt...
...and probably others but I can't be bothered checking.

And anyone else who wants to join in...

It's a bit of fun and no need to pick for every stage or even 3 riders per stage if you're happy to just go with the one.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jul 2015)

I haven't put my three picks for stage 1 in a particular order but if i was too state a certain order for finishing and i got it all right () would there be extra points? Or are we supposed doing that already?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I haven't put my three picks for stage 1 in a particular order but if i was too state a certain order for finishing and i got it all right () would there be extra points? Or are we supposed doing that already?


no need for an order, just 3 riders. So if any of them win you get winners points. And if all 3 come in the top 3 then you get points for them all.

And DOUBLE POINTS for stage 1, so everyone should be guaranteed to get off to a good start unless all the favourites for the stage fall off. Which knowing our record they most likely will.

EDIT - although the "this will be 1,2,3" option would be worthy of consideration at a stage race in the future; almost a "Joker" stage - but let's see how this one goes first tho, eh?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2015)

GC - Froome (that's cursed him )
Mountains - Contador
White - Quintana
Aggressive - Bardet
Points - Sagan
Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Martin, Cancellara


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2015)

TdF predictions

GC Froome
WHITE Quintana
POLKA Kudus (I may have got this all wrong, but this guy is meant to be good on a hill)
GREEN Sagan
ANGRY Bakelandts

ITT MARTIN FROOME DUMOULIN
2 Cavendish


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 2 Cavendish



You get 3 picks per stage - but happy to go with people just going for one if they choose


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> no need for an order, just 3 riders. So if any of them win you get winners points. And if all 3 come in the top 3 then you get points for them all.
> 
> And DOUBLE POINTS for stage 1, so everyone should be guaranteed to get off to a good start unless all the favourites for the stage fall off. Which knowing our record they most likely will.
> 
> EDIT - although the "this will be 1,2,3" option would be worthy of consideration at a stage race in the future; almost a "Joker" stage - but let's see how this one goes first tho, eh?


Careful, you may wear your pencil out...


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> You get 3 picks per stage - but happy to go with people just going for one if they choose




EVERY Stage? Blimey


2 Cav Sagan Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> EVERY Stage? Blimey
> 
> 
> 2 Cav Sagan Kwiatkowski


ALL stages, it's like Christmas in July - but only 21 Christmases in a row.

I'm Tour de Santa


----------



## Archie (3 Jul 2015)

GC, Mountains, White - Quintana
Points - Kristoff
Fighter - Rolland

Stage 1 - T Martin, Cancellara, Dowsett.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2015)

GC - Froome
Mountains - Pinot
Points - Degenkolb
Youth - Quintana
Combativity - Romain Sicard
Stage 1 - Dumoulin, Dowsett, Thomas


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> A few of the Giro punditeers still to submit Jersey and Stage 1 picks, so a gentel reminder to:
> ... @HF2300 ...



Thanks @Marmion - I may sit this one out. I have a lot going on at the mo and can't pundit reliably, and, you know, as a former joint winner I can't be doing things half-heartedly - there are standards to maintain, don'tcha know.

(either that or I don't want my normal standards of punditry to spoil my fluke Giro win)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Thanks @Marmion - I may sit this one out. I have a lot going on at the mo and can't pundit reliably, and, you know, as a former joint winner I can't be doing things half-heartedly - there are standards to maintain, don'tcha know.
> 
> (either that or I don't want my normal standards of punditry to spoil my fluke Giro win)


No worries, please feel free to post comments slagging the rest of us off as you see fit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

The new scoring system, including double points for the stage, has nearly everyone off to a flyer! 

Congratulations to @rich p and @User who both scored maximum points for guessing applying their deep knowledge and correctly picking the top 3 

Full scores after stage 1:

@rich p, @User - 68 
@Supersuperleeds - 58
@simo105, @Crackle, @Archie - 44
@Berk on a Bike, @robertob, @ItsSteveLovell - 38
@smutchin - 34
@themosquitoking, @roadrash, Me - 24
@400bhp - 14


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2015)

Stage 2 - Cavendish, Sagan, Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

Stage 2 - Degenkolb, Kristoff, Kelderman


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The new scoring system, including double points for the stage, has nearly everyone off to a flyer!
> 
> Congratulations to @rich p and @User who both scored maximum points for guessing applying their deep knowledge and correctly picking the top 3
> 
> ...


Ahem, we picked 2 out of 3 I think. Dumoulin was 4th


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Ahem, we picked 2 out of 3 I think. Dumoulin was 4th


So it was. Anyway, you both did well.

edit - and the scores are correct, just checked. Top 3 would have been 74 points.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

2. Kristoff, Greipel, Demare


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

2. Kristoff, Cavendish, Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2015)

2 - Cav, Greipel and Degenkolb please.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2015)

2 cav, sagan, and greipel


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

Bollox, I forgot Greipel was there! Oh, well, he may fall off.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Jul 2015)

Stage deux - Cavendish, Greipel, Bouhanni


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2015)

Stage 2 - Cav, Démare, Bennett


----------



## Archie (5 Jul 2015)

Stage 2 - Cavendish, Griepel, Bouhanni.


----------



## robertob (5 Jul 2015)

Stage 2 - Cavendish, Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Stage 2 - Cavendish, Demare


You just going for the 2 or are you wanting a 3rd choice?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

Still waiting on @simo105 and @400bhp - unless I have missed the picks.


----------



## simo105 (5 Jul 2015)

Cavendish sagan greipel


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Still waiting on @simo105 and @400bhp - unless I have missed the picks.


Thanks for the reminder but sorry missed it this morning


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

A change at the top, with @simo105 taking over the yellow jumper after stage 2  

But it's tight at the top

78 - @simo105
77 - @Supersuperleeds 
75 - @User and @rich p 
69 - @Crackle 
66 - @Archie 
60 - @Berk on a Bike 
58 - @roadrash 
57 - @ItsSteveLovell 
46 - @themosquitoking 
45 - @robertob 
41 - @smutchin 
24 - me
14 - @400bhp (remember to pick for stage 3)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2015)

Can it finish now please.


----------



## simo105 (5 Jul 2015)

That isnt going to last!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

The winning score for the Giro was 50 points and after 2 stages all but 5 players have out-scored that already


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2015)

Time to show the first two stages were flukes: All wave as you pass me on the leader board 

Stage 3 - Rodriquez, Bardet, Daniel Martin


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2015)

Stage 3. Sagan, Nibali, Kwiatoski


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2015)

stage 3... peter sagan, rafal majka and dirty bertie contador


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

3. Dan Martin, VavPiti, Heyjsdal


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2015)

3 Valverde, Sagan, J Rod


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

3. Nibali, Contador, Quintana


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jul 2015)

3 Martin Quintana Valverde


----------



## simo105 (5 Jul 2015)

3 Valverde, sagan, kwiakowski


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jul 2015)

Stage trois - J-Rod, Dan Martin, Michael Albasini


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2015)

Stage 3 - D.Martin, M.Matthews, V.Nibblesi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

stage 3 - Sagan, Wellens, Albasini


----------



## Archie (6 Jul 2015)

Stage 3 - d Martin, valverde, Matthews.


----------



## robertob (6 Jul 2015)

Stage 3 - Mollema, Valverde, Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

I hope @Supersuperleeds is sitting down, he's the new Yellow Jumper after stage 3, having picked up 22 points today 

Total scores:
99 - @Supersuperleeds
82 - @rich p, @User and @Berk on a Bike
78 - @simo105
73 - @Archie
69 - @Crackle
64 - @ItsSteveLovell
61 - @themosquitoking
58 - @roadrash
52 - @robertob
48 - @smutchin
24 - me
14 - @400bhp


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2015)

Well done to @Supersuperleeds .....I will put mine in for stage 4
Geraint Thomas, John degenkolb and peter Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

A wee celebration picture, the last time Leeds had anything near super wearing yellow:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

stage 4 - Thomas, Kristoff, Degenkolb


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> A wee celebration picture, the last time Leeds had anything near super wearing yellow:
> View attachment 95181



I'm going to wear my Yorkshire TDF jersey tomorrow going to work in celebration


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to wear my Yorkshire TDF jersey tomorrow going to work in celebration


Be sure to get a picture.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2015)

4. Van Avaermat, Degenkolb, Vanmarke


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2015)

Stage 4 - Kristoff, Sagan, Kwiatkowski


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2015)

4. Kristoff, Degenkolb, Sagan


----------



## simo105 (6 Jul 2015)

4. Sagan degenkolb stybar


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2015)

Stage 4, Valverde, Sagan, Kristoff

Also going to do stage 5 as I am out tomorrow night.

Stage 5, Greipel, Cavendish, Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jul 2015)

4 - Sagan, Martin, Kristoff


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> 4 - Sagan, Martin, Kristoff



Which Martin?


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Which Martin?



For once, that's a valid question - either or both of them could be in the mix tomorrow.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Which Martin?


Tony, i think. Although that has probably cursed him now.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

Stage quatre - Sagan, Degenkolb, Vanmarcke


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2015)

4- Sagan cavendish kristoff


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage quatre - Sagan, Degenkolb, Vanmarcke




I ow oils check, but I think degenkold might not be racing any more


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I ow oils check, but I think degenkold might not be racing any more


I've checked around and can't see any news to that effect. His teammate Dumoulin has abandoned though. Saw a comment blaming Degenkolb for causing the crash (by cutting in front of Bonnet).


----------



## Archie (7 Jul 2015)

Stage 3 - Degenkolb, Sagan, stybar.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jul 2015)

stage 4 - Kristoff, Sagan, Fuglsang


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 4 - Kristoff, Sagan, Kwiatkowski



In the cold light of morning, Kwiatkowski doesn't look such a good pick, so I'll change him for Greipel if I may, please, Mr @Marmion


----------



## robertob (7 Jul 2015)

Stage 4 - Degenkolb, Kristoff, Sagan


----------



## simo105 (7 Jul 2015)

5. Cavendish griepel bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2015)

A few points picked up today, with 22 being the most common score, but @themosquitoking tops the stage standings with 25.

Overall, @Supersuperleeds keeps hold of the yellow jumper for the 2nd stage in a row.

I'll update the scores later as I have to get ready to go outside to run around in the rain...


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

Beautiful sunshine here...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Beautiful sunshine here...


Aye, very pleased for you.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2015)

5 Cav Kristoff Sagan


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2015)

stage 5 cav, sagan and Greipel


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jul 2015)

Stage cinq - Cavendish, Sagan, Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

5. Bouhanni, Cavendish, Greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2015)

Stage 5 - Cav, Sagan, Greipel.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2015)

That's me back after my first pre-season football training for 8 years; the rain stopped but I sweated so much it may as well have carried on, it's a young man's game. I had forgotten about the joys of blisters from football studs...

Scores after stage 4:
109 - @Supersuperleeds 
104 - @Berk on a Bike 
101 - @rich p 
100 - @simo105 
95 - @Archie 
91 - @Crackle 
86 - @themosquitoking 
82 - @User 
80 - @roadrash 
74 - @robertob and @ItsSteveLovell 
58 - @smutchin 
36 - me
24 - @400bhp


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2015)

5 - Greipel, Sagan, Cavendish, Gallopin

edited


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

5. Cav, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jul 2015)

5. Cav, Bouhanni, Greipel


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

5 - Cav, Greipel, Degenkolb


----------



## robertob (8 Jul 2015)

5 - Cav, Greipel, Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

@Supersuperleeds and @themosquitoking are our first 1,2,3 selectors of the Tour and score 37 points, which extends @Supersuperleeds grip on the yellow jumper. A good stage for most in the points scoring - which would have been better if I had not edited my choice as I'd have got 37 points as well if I'd left it as it was 

146 - @Supersuperleeds 
133 - @rich p 
126 - @Berk on a Bike 
125 - @simo105 
123 - @themosquitoking 
117 - @roadrash 
116 - @Crackle 
112 - @User 
99 - @robertob 
96 - @ItsSteveLovell 
95 - @Archie (I can't find a stage 5 selection, if I have missed it let me know)
83 - @smutchin 
58 - me
49 - @400bhp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2015)

Stage 6 Sagan, Rodriquez, Dan Martin


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Stage 6 - Rui Costa, S.Yates, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

6 - Barguil, Sagan, Gallopin


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2015)

stage 6...dan martin, peter sagan and nibali


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2015)

Stage 6 - Sagan, Costa and J Rod.


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2015)

6 sagan, boasson hagen, coquard


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jul 2015)

Stage six - Degenkolb, Sagan, Valverde


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2015)

6. ValvPiti, Sagan, Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 6 - Barguil, Sagan, Gallopin



That is exactly the selection I was considering but then I changed my mind. Read into that what you will.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> That is exactly the selection I was considering but then I changed my mind. Read into that what you will.


Given my score I shall say you are very wise


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jul 2015)

6. Degenkolb, Froome, Nibali


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> That is exactly the selection I was considering but then I changed my mind. Read into that what you will.


I was going to pick exactly the same as Berk on a bike, but I was posting immediately afterwards, and didn't want it to look like I was copying his homework.


----------



## Archie (9 Jul 2015)

Stage 6 - Sagan, Degenkolb, Froome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

Still waiting for stage 6 picks from @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell and @robertob (although I know he usually posts in the morning - see I do pay attention!)


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Still waiting for stage 6 picks from @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell and @robertob (although I know he usually posts in the morning - see I do pay attention!)


10.30 After my morning constitutional and I've refreshed my memory of today's stage. Coast innit.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I was going to pick exactly the same as Berk on a bike, but I was posting immediately afterwards, and didn't want it to look like I was copying his homework.


Fellow pundits follow my lead at their peril. Any pick of mine will find every oil patch between here and Paris.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 6 - Rui Costa, S.Yates, Sagan



Making another late change after looking more closely at the stage finish. So...

6 - Rui Costa, Sagan, Greg Van Avermaet


----------



## robertob (9 Jul 2015)

6 - Degekolb, Sagan, Valverde


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

6. Sagan, Kristoff, Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2015)

6 - Dagan Keiatkowski Kristoff

Sorry about the delay, cycling to Paris.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

No change at the top, the yellow jumper seems to be stuck to @Supersuperleeds - a bit of shuffling about just behind with @simo105 moving into 2nd and @rich p and @Berk on a Bike sharing 3rd

158 - supersuperleeds
147 - simo105
145 - rich p and berk
135 - @Crackle
134 - @themosquitoking
129 - @roadrash
127 - @User
118 - @robertob
114 - @Archie
108 - @ItsSteveLovell cycling to Paris
100 - @smutchin
70 - me (I'm saving myself for the Vuelta...)
56 - @400bhp


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 70 - me (I'm saving myself for the Vuelta...)


Oh yeah. Of course.


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2015)

stage 7 cavendish , sagan and greipel, i switched the order just so it doesnt look like i coppied irish on the costa blanca, sagan has to win soon surely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2015)

Stage 7 - Greipel, Sagan, Kristoff

This will be the one that Cavendish wins now I haven't picked him


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stage 7 - Greipel, Sagan, Kristoff
> 
> This will be the one that Cavendish wins now I haven't picked him



i hope so


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

Stage sept - Sagan, Greipel, Cavendish


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

7. Cav, sagan, greipel


----------



## simo105 (9 Jul 2015)

7 sagan. greipel. boasson hagen


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2015)

Stage 7 - predictably as it'll be the third time i've hit this combination. Cav, Greipel, Sagan.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2015)

Greipel, Sagan and errrrm, dunno...
...Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

7 - Degenkolb, Sagan, Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

7 - Cav, Sagan, Greipel


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jul 2015)

7. Cav, Grepiel, Cocuard


----------



## Archie (10 Jul 2015)

Stage 7 - Sagan, Greipel, Cavendish. 

that's what we agreed, right?


----------



## robertob (10 Jul 2015)

7 - Cav, Greipel, Sagan

No need to be smart, I bet the trifecta!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

@Supersuperleeds holds on to a narrow lead at the top, but @Berk on a Bike and @rich p narrow the gap.
And there's a chasing pack forming hot on their heels.

185 - superleeds
182 - rich and berk
172 - @Crackle
171 - @themosquitoking
169 - @simo105
166 - @roadrash
164 - @User
155 - @robertob
151 - @Archie
137 - @smutchin
108 - @ItsSteveLovell (who didn't make a pick for stage 7, too busy cycling to Paris - a preposterous endeavour if ever there was one!)
92 - me (showing considerable flair in the picks but little reward in the points I should add...)
82 - @400bhp (likewise, the rest of you may have more points but me and 400 are flair pickers - the Tommy V's of the punditry world)

A quick reminder:
***DOUBLE POINTS FOR STAGE 8***
The chance to close gaps or extend leads.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

8 - Froome, Contador, van Garderen


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2015)

Froome, J-Rod, ValvPiti


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2015)

Rodriquez, Froome, Contador


----------



## simo105 (10 Jul 2015)

8 valverde, dan martin. Kwiatkoski


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2015)

stage 8 froome , contador and quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jul 2015)

Stage 8 - Valverde, Contador, Kwiatkowski


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jul 2015)

Stage huit - J-Rod, Valverde, Gallopin

Stage neuf - BMC, Movistar, EQS


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage neuf - BMC



I was going to be going with 3 picks for TTT as well


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2015)

I'm going to do Stage 9 now as well if that's okay.

BMC, SKY, Tinkoff-Saxo


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I was going to be going with 3 picks for TTT as well


Duly edited.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2015)

8. Froome, Contador, Nibali


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2015)

Huit - Nibble Rodriguez Valverde

Neuf - Orica BMC Sky


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2015)

8. Nibali, Purito, Gallopin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> 8. Nibali, Purito, Gallopin


It's me and you on the "flair" picks by the look of it. The rest are going for the Brailsford approach. We win. Even if we come last.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's me and you on the "flair" picks by the look of it. The rest are going for the Brailsford approach. We win. Even if we come last.



We will come alive in the mountains. You just wait.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> We will come alive in the mountains. You just wait.


If not I can always doctor the scoring, nobody pays attention


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

I do like seeing the "out there" predictions and working out the scenarios that gave rise to them - much more fun than putting all your eggs in an "inevitable" finish. Whether that be a sprint finish, a "classics" finish or a GC battle...but I'm not really a winner, more a prince of the avant garde  I may have had a few too many beers tonight as it's the first day of my summer holidays...


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's me and you on the "flair" picks by the look of it. The rest are going for the Brailsford approach. We win. Even if we come last.





Marmion said:


> 8 - Froome, Contador, van Garderen



That is a pretty left field selection. I've barely heard of those riders


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jul 2015)

Stage 9 whilst I remember
Astana, Etixx, movistar


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> That is a pretty left field selection. I've barely heard of those riders


twat


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2015)

stage 8 - Simon Yates, Warren Barguil, Dan Martin


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2015)

stage 9 - BMC, Astana, Movistar


----------



## Archie (11 Jul 2015)

Stage 8 - D Martin, Valverde, Gallopin.


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

8 - Martin, Gallopin, Fedrigo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> 8 - Martin, Gallopin, Fedrigo


I was giving you until 11am and then was going to issue a reminder - you got in just in time


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

Forgive me.... it's weekend and I gave myself half an hour longer in bed this morning.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

The double point bonanza paid off for a few pundits today, with @simo105 rising to the top and taking the yellow jumper. @Archie top scored with 54 points today which moves him into 3rd place just behind @Berk on a Bike who also had a good day with 30 points. A bad day for @Supersuperleeds as he slides off the podium.

I had a shocker as per usual and am now lantern rouge.

213 - simo105
212 - berk
205 - Archie
202 - @rich p
189 - @robertob
185 - superleeds
181 - @themosquitoking 
172 - @Crackle
166 - @roadrash
164 - @User
161 - @smutchin
128 - @ItsSteveLovell
93 - @400bhp
92 - me


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The double point bonanza paid off for a few pundits today, with @simo105 rising to the top and taking the yellow jumper. @Archie top scored with 54 points today which moves him into 3rd place just behind @Berk on a Bike who also had a good day with 30 points. A bad day for @Supersuperleeds as he slides off the podium.
> 
> I had a shocker as per usual and am now lantern rouge.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't i have won some points today? I picked valverde.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Shouldn't i have won some points today? I picked valverde.


so you did, my mistake - scores now all rechecked and edited


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

TTT - BMC, Sky, EQS


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2015)

Stage 9 - BMC sky and movistar.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The double point bonanza paid off for a few pundits today, with @simo105 rising to the top and taking the yellow jumper. @Archie top scored with 54 points today which moves him into 3rd place just behind @Berk on a Bike who also had a good day with 30 points. A bad day for @Supersuperleeds as he slides off the podium.
> 
> I had a shocker as per usual and am now lantern rouge.
> 
> ...



I'm still a lot higher than I should be


----------



## simo105 (11 Jul 2015)

Stage 9 BMC, Movistar, Sky


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

Nobody going for FDJ?


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2015)

Orica not being in most peoples choices is the big surprise for tomorrow.


----------



## simo105 (11 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Orica not being in most peoples choices is the big surprise for tomorrow.


Have they got a team left?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Orica not being in most peoples choices is the big surprise for tomorrow.





simo105 said:


> Have they got a team left?



Only 6 of their starting 9 remain.

And 2 of those are from the same family.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2015)

stage 9 ....BMC , quickstep and sky


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Orica not being in most peoples choices is the big surprise for tomorrow.


300/1 with Paddypower if you fancy it


----------



## simo105 (11 Jul 2015)

Worth a pound e/w surely?


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 300/1 with Paddypower if you fancy it


I reckon i'll keep my money thanks.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2015)

9. bmc, movistar, sky


----------



## Archie (12 Jul 2015)

Stage 9 = Sky, BMC, Movistar.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

9. Sky, BMC, Movistar.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Stage 9 whilst I remember
> Astana, Etixx, movistar


Could I changr the order @Marmion ?

Movistar, astana, etixx


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Could I changr the order @Marmion ?
> 
> Movistar, astana, etixx


What!!!!????? Is there an order?


----------



## robertob (12 Jul 2015)

BMC, Sky, Astana


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> What!!!!????? Is there an order?


No. I've already checked.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> What!!!!????? Is there an order?


no


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> What!!!!????? Is there an order?



I don't play by the rulez. I make my own up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> I don't play by the rulez. I make my own up.



I did that and I am still last...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

A few pundits scoring maximum points today, @Archie continues his good run of form and moves up to 2nd spot behind @simo105 and @rich p moves into 3rd. So simo105 gets to walk around in a yellow jumper all day tomorrow without fear of having to relinquish it.

In the battle for lantern rouge I have swapped places with @400bhp and he gets to spend the rest day being pointed at and being talked about in hushed tones. Never mind, I'm sure he and I will start performing in the high mountains. 

250 - simo105
242 - Archie
239 - rich p
237 - @Berk on a Bike 
221 - @robertob 
219 - @Supersuperleeds 
218 - @themosquitoking 
209 - @Crackle 
194 - @User 
193 - @roadrash 
191 - @smutchin 
155 - @ItsSteveLovell 
119 - me
108 - 400bhp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2015)

I know it is a rest day tomorrow, but stage 10 picks are Froome, Contador, Quintana


----------



## simo105 (12 Jul 2015)

@Marmion youll be glad to know i didnt waste a pound on OGE! wish i backed them three as a tri cast tho! Ill drop my picks for next might forget tomorrow!
10 quintana, froome, Rodriguez


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2015)

stage 10,.. chris froome , nairo quintana and dirty bertie contador


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2015)

Stage 10 - Froome, Pinot, Barguil


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jul 2015)

Stage 10 - Tejay, Quintana, Contador


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

10. Quintana, Froome, Uran


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

Clearly the French don't use Strava-this time/avg speed will be smashed tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/segments/7592876

Could we have an wild card bet @ Marmion? Estimate the average speed the winner of tomorrow's stage goes up the Col De Soudet? Assuming the average speed can be ascertained from somewhere.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

10. Froome, Teejay, Durasek


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Stage dix - Froome, Quintana, van Garderen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

10 - Quintana, Froome, Van Garderen


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

10. Froome, Quintana, Uran


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

Just realised that it's Bastille Day tomorrow, and looking at "teh rulez" I said it would be a double pointer on Bastille Day - so lots of points on offer again.

There is only one other double pointer left (stage 20) so I'm happy if anyone wants to amend their picks now that you know tomorrow is double points.

@simo105 @rich p @Berk on a Bike @Supersuperleeds @themosquitoking @Crackle @User @roadrash @smutchin @400bhp


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jul 2015)

Rather than double points can i pick six riders?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Rather than double points can i pick six riders?


If you want, I'll deduct 100 points if you do tho 

I can't see anyone who has made any "out there" picks so hopefully everyone is happy to stick with their choices.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

Imagine the weeping and a-hollering if you changed your picks from a winner to a loser. I'll stick.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> 10. Quintana, Froome, Uran



I'm twisting.

Quintana, Froome, Meintjes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> I'm twisting.
> 
> Quintana, Froome, Meintjes



I was imagining people would change to someone *more *likely to get a top 5 place


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I was imagining people would change to someone *more *likely to get a top 5 place



Pfft-boring that.

In my minds eye I can see telekinesishelluvalot in the breakaway with 1:30 on the peloton until the bottom of the last climb, but gets caught half way up. Bu the real plan of MTN chubbychecker is to launch babyface Meintjes away in the last 2k.


----------



## Archie (14 Jul 2015)

Stage 10 - Froome, Quintana, Peraud


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2015)

10 Froome Barguil Pinot

It's Bastille Day, let's not forget


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 10 - Froome, Pinot, Barguil





ItsSteveLovell said:


> 10 Froome Barguil Pinot
> 
> It's Bastille Day, let's not forget



I didn't forget! But on reflection, I can't see Pinot doing anything today, so I'm tinkering with my selection, if that's OK, Mr @Marmion...

Stage 10 - Froome, Barguil, Valverde


----------



## robertob (14 Jul 2015)

10 - Froome, Arredondo, Rolland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

A nice easy stage for adding up the scores with everyone scoring 20, 30, 40 or 50. @simo105 retains the yellow jumper, @Archie remains in 2nd and @Berk on a Bike moves to 3rd. A bad day or 2 in the mountains could make all the difference and the only remaining double pointer at stage 20 could be very important in deciding the eventual victor.

300 - simo105
292 - Archie
287 - Berk
269 - @Supersuperleeds and @rich p 
259 - @Crackle 
251 - @robertob 
243 - @roadrash 
238 - @themosquitoking 
231 - @smutchin 
214 - @User 
185 - @ItsSteveLovell 
169 - me
158 - @400bhp


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2015)

I've fallen away here. I suppose it's time to listen to my head, not my heart 

Bloody French not winning, yet again


----------



## simo105 (14 Jul 2015)

11 Martin. Majka. Rui Costa


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2015)

11, Dan Martin, Rodriquez, Pierre Rolland


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2015)

Stage 11.... froome, quintana and majka


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jul 2015)

Stage 11 - Valverde, Porte, Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

11 - Kangert, Meintjes, Sicard


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

Stage onze - Hesjedal, Arredondo, Valverde


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2015)

11 - Valverde Martin Froome


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2015)

11. Pantano, Bardet, Rolland


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Stage 11 - Wellens, Mollema, Kelderman


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2015)

11. Durasek, Dan Martin, Rui Costa


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2015)

11. no idea but Rolland, tekleheimanot(sp), Sicard


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

I'm generally curious about some of the picks for today?

Costa and Martin were pap yesterday. Do peeps think they were sandbagging?

Valverde is only good for short steep stuff.


----------



## robertob (15 Jul 2015)

11 - Mollema, Rolland, Costa


----------



## simo105 (15 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> I'm generally curious about some of the picks for today?
> 
> Costa and Martin were pap yesterday. Do peeps think they were sandbagging?
> 
> Valverde is only good for short steep stuff.



I think its going to be anyones stage today froome will sit back and watch. Group will break away late and will take the win, its guessing who will be in that group.


----------



## Archie (15 Jul 2015)

Stage 11 - Meintjes, Kruijswijk, Rui Costa


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> I'm generally curious about some of the picks for today?
> 
> Costa and Martin were pap yesterday. Do peeps think they were sandbagging?



Today's stage just looks like it suits Dan Martin much better than yesterday's. Although I decided not to pick him because everyone else had, and went for Mollema instead.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

8 pundits have got a rider in the break, and one of the 8 has 2 riders in the break.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2015)

no change at the top then


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Although I decided not to pick [Dan Martin] because everyone else had, and went for Mollema instead.



Comment deleted to avoid causing distress.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

No spoilers!


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2015)

I'd just like to say I typed in the name of someone who made the break and then deleted it and put someone else there. I also thought about picking the chap who won it but didn't think team orders would let him. I'm currently beating myself about the head with an AA Road Atlas.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'd just like to say I typed in the name of someone who made the break and then deleted it and put someone else there. I also thought about picking the chap who won it but didn't think team orders would let him. I'm currently beating myself about the head with an AA Road Atlas.



cease this action immediatly, and replace the tiny atlas with two copies of the yellow pages.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> ... I'm currently beating myself about the head with an AA Road Atlas.



I hope it's the large scale hardback one.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> No spoilers!



Oops again. Forgot which thread I was in for a moment


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Stage 12 - Froome, Quintana, Rolland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

@simo105 extends his lead at the top after fluking using his deep knowledge of the peloton to pick the top 2 today.
@Archie and @Berk on a Bike hold onto 2nd and 3rd but neither scored today so allowed the chasing pack to close in.
At the tailend neither @400bhp nor I scored. A shock, I know.

327 - simo105
292 - Archie
287 - Berk
281 - @rich p and @Supersuperleeds 
259 - @Crackle 
258 - @roadrash 
251 - @robertob 
250 - @themosquitoking 
231 - @smutchin 
214 = @User 
197 - @ItsSteveLovell 
169 - me
158 - 400bhp


----------



## simo105 (15 Jul 2015)

Your right to be fair @Marmion. I dont no how im picking these! 
12 Froome. Quintana. Fuglsang


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jul 2015)

Stage douze - Froome, Quintana, Rolland


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2015)

12. Froome, Quintana, Porte


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2015)

stage 12 . froome , quintana and valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jul 2015)

Stage 12 - Froome, Quintana, Fuglsang


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2015)

Stage 12 Froome, Quintana, Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

11 - Froome, Thomas, Quintana


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

12-Quintana, Gesink, Froome


----------



## Archie (16 Jul 2015)

Stage 12 - Quintana, Froome, Rolland.


----------



## robertob (16 Jul 2015)

12 - Froome, Majka, Rolland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'd just like to say I typed in the name of someone who made the break and then deleted it and put someone else there. I also thought about picking the chap who won it but didn't think team orders would let him. I'm currently beating myself about the head with an AA Road Atlas.


A reminder that you still have to pick for stage 12 - feel free to pick/delete and keep beating yourself about the head...

Also, @ItsSteveLovell - just a reminder to pick as well...


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> A reminder that you still have to pick for stage 12 - feel free to pick/delete and keep beating yourself about the head...
> 
> Also, @ItsSteveLovell - just a reminder to pick as well...


You do remember that Crax defaults to Degenkolb?


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> A reminder that you still have to pick for stage 12 - feel free to pick/delete and keep beating yourself about the head...
> 
> Also, @ItsSteveLovell - just a reminder to pick as well...


I'm glad you told me because I could have sworn I had but I haven't

12. Quintana, Froome, Teejay


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 11 - Froome, Thomas, Quintana





rich p said:


> You do remember that Crax defaults to Degenkolb?



At least he'll get him for stage 12, unlike me who stuck down stage 11...which should have been stage 12. But since I keep the records I know what I mean!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2015)

Stage 13 Sagan, Degenkolb, Kristoff - I'm assuming all these are still in.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Stage 13 - Sagan, Demare, Cav


----------



## simo105 (16 Jul 2015)

13 Sagan, Stybar, Boasson Hagen


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2015)

In the joys of work I missed out on picking for stage 12, arsebiscuits. 

13 - Sagan Degenkolb Cavendish


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

Stage treize - Sagan, Valverde, Stybar


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2015)

Stage 13.. sagan , cav and greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jul 2015)

Stage 13 - Sagan, Kwiatkowski, Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Apologies for the lateness and brevity of the scores update - only 3 pundits scored today, including @simo105 and @Berk on a Bike who are 1st and 2nd anyway.

The only change further down was @themosquitoking also scored to move up to 6th.
Other than that everything remains the same.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Apologies for the lateness and brevity of the scores update - only 3 pundits scored today, including @simo105 and @Berk on a Bike who are 1st and 2nd anyway.
> 
> The only change further down was @themosquitoking also scored to move up to 6th.
> Other than that everything remains the same.


I didn't score any points today, did I? I went for Froome, Quintana and Rolland who all finished safely outside the top 5.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I didn't score any points today, did I? I went for Froome, Quintana and Rolland who all finished safely outside the top 5.


So you did...I had you down for Froome Fuglsang and Valls for some reason*! I have triple checked everyone else to make sure I haven't arsed up elsewhere, and they all look ok. Thanks for letting me know.

*just checked my scribblings from last night, and I usually start off with a list of 6 which I whittle down to 3 and my original 3 were as above before I bottled it and went for "safer" options so I could have written my picks down on your sheet


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> So you did...I had you down for Froome Fuglsang and Valls for some reason*! I have triple checked everyone else to make sure I haven't arsed up elsewhere, and they all look ok. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> *just checked my scribblings from last night, and I usually start off with a list of 6 which I whittle down to 3 and my original 3 were as above before I bottled it and went for "safer" options so I could have written my picks down on your sheet


I edited my picks (before I got your "like"). I went for two breakaway hopefuls but bottled it. Ha!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I edited my picks (before I got your "like"). I went for two breakaway hopefuls but bottled it. Ha!


Aha! That's maybe it then! But they both corresponded with my picks as well...spooky that we both bottled it


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Aha! That's maybe it then! But they both corresponded with my picks as well...spooky that we both bottled it


We take it far too seriously. Need to get some therapy LOL


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

13 - EBH, Stybar, Sagan


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2015)

13 Degenkolb, Sagan, Cav


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jul 2015)

13. Navardauskas, Quemeneur, Wellens


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> 13. Navardauskas, Quemeneur, Wellens


If we end up tied for last place I'll give you an extra point for spelling effort


----------



## Archie (17 Jul 2015)

Stage 13 - Sagan, Stybar, EBH.


----------



## robertob (17 Jul 2015)

13 - Sagan, Degenkolb, Vuillermoz


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Stage 13 - Sagan, Demare, Cav



I've just seen the stage finish... Yikes! That's steep. I thought Cav might get over the intermediate lumps but no way is he going to be in contention on that final ramp.

So, revised pick, sticking with Sagan as the safe bet, and chucking in a couple of left(ish)-field picks...

Stage 13 - Sagan, Dylan Van Baarle, Julien Simon

(Sorry, @Marmion, I'll check the stage profiles properly before making picks on the rest of the race.)


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2015)

13.Sagan, Trentin, Van Avaermat


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

@simo105 seems determined to hold onto the yellow jumper all the way to Paris with a bit of a gap opening up, although @rich p appears to want to wrest it from his back with 1st and 2nd today and moves into 2nd place, with @Archie in 3rd. At the rear of the field I managed to get a bit of distance between me and @400bhp.

351 - simo105 
308 - rich p
304 - Archie
300 - @Supersuperleeds 
299 - @Berk on a Bike 
278 - @Crackle 
274 - @themosquitoking 
270 - @roadrash and @robertob 
243 - @smutchin 
221 - @User 
216 - @ItsSteveLovell 
181 - me
158 - @400bhp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2015)

Stage 14 - I'm going for a breakaway, Dan Martin, Fugslang, Rodriquez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

14 - Navarro, Valls, Cummings


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2015)

Stage 14..fuglsang, majka, and quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2015)

Fugslang, Froome, Quintana.


----------



## simo105 (17 Jul 2015)

Stage 14 valverde, fugslang, A Yates


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2015)

14 - A Yates S Yates Kwiatkowski

It'll be a big break with both of the Yates Bros tearing the tour To pieces


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Jul 2015)

Stage quatorze - J-Rod, Valverde, Froome


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2015)

14. Rodriguez, Froome, Valverde


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage quatorze - J-Rod, Valverde, Froome


Bloody nora, Berk! I deliberately didn't look at everyone else's picks either


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

14, Majka, martin, Sicard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Sicard









OK, one letter out...I almost went for him as well - you are doomed.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> almost


There's hope then.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Bloody nora, Berk! I deliberately didn't look at everyone else's picks either


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2015)

Stage 14 - Talansky, Durasek, Buchmann


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

Reminder to @400bhp to make a pick for today's stage.

I am used to @Archie and @robertob making late(ish) picks so I'm sure they need no reminding...


----------



## Archie (18 Jul 2015)

Stage 14 - Valverde, Purito, A Yates


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2015)

Err


Marmion said:


> Reminder to @400bhp to make a pick for today's stage.
> 
> I am used to @Archie and @robertob making late(ish) picks so I'm sure they need no reminding...


Err right. I haven't even looked at the stage. ..hmm. dan Martin, uran, quintana


----------



## robertob (18 Jul 2015)

Better late than never...

14 - Valverde, Mollema, Vuiillermoz


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2015)

Stage 15:

Degenkold, Cavendish, Greipel.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

Only @400bhp and I scored on today's stage - it's the stage we have both been waiting for, obviously...so no change to the placings, other than I creep closer to @ItsSteveLovell for the prestigious 3rd last position


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Stage 15 - Cav, Sagan, Demare


----------



## simo105 (18 Jul 2015)

Stage 15 sagan griepel Cavendish


----------



## roadrash (18 Jul 2015)

stage 15 ... cav, greipel and sagan


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2015)

stage 15 (yawn), Cavendish, Greipel, Degenkolb.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2015)

15. Elmiger, Greipel, Sagan


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jul 2015)

Stage quinze - Sagan, Degenkolb, Kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

15 - Sagan, Degenkolb, Greipel


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2015)

15 Cav, Degenkob, Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2015)

Stage 15, again Cavs, Greips and Sags. Because it will be this in some order.


----------



## Archie (19 Jul 2015)

Stage 15 - Cavendish, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## robertob (19 Jul 2015)

15 - Cav, Kristoff, Demare


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

Nobody fancies a break staying away?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Nobody fancies a break staying away?


I was thinking Saga, Greipel and Degenkolb would be part of the break


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

15 - Sagan Greipel Cav


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

Sorry about delay, out leading a sky ride


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

@simo105 maintains a decent gap out front with @rich p and @Archie filling the other 2 podium places, but it's all getting very close in the fight for podium places.

373 - simo105
330 - richp
329 - Archie
328 - @Berk on a Bike 
327 - @Supersuperleeds 
297 - @Crackle 
296 - @themosquitoking 
292 - @roadrash 
290 - @robertob 
250 - @smutchin 
238 - @ItsSteveLovell 
233 - @User 
230 - me
192 - @400bhp


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sorry about delay, out leading a sky ride


I'll not throw píss in your face and have included your picks despite their lateness


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2015)

Stage 16 - breakway time again - Dan Martin, Fugslang, Pinot


----------



## simo105 (19 Jul 2015)

16 - valverde, d martin, keldermen


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jul 2015)

16. Nibali, Barguil, Uran


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2015)

stage 16... van avermaet , valverde and fugslang.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jul 2015)

Back to the old "Breakaway Bingo"

Stage seize - Tanel Kangert, Michael Matthews, Rafal Majka


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

16 Bardet, Sicard, Nibali and not Pinot, it's a descent.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2015)

16 Contador, Nibali Valverde.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

16 - Bardet, S. Yates, Sagan (yes, Sagan)


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

16. Martin, Matthews, De Gendt


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

16 - Kelderman, Barguil, Nibali


----------



## Archie (20 Jul 2015)

Stage 16 - Gallopin, Rolland, D Martin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> stage 16... van avermaet , valverde and fugslang.


Just spotted that van Avermaet has left the Tour, going home for the birth of his 1st child.


----------



## robertob (20 Jul 2015)

16 - Gallopin, Styber, Kwiatkowski


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted that van Avermaet has left the Tour, going home for the birth of his 1st child.



thanks @Marmion ... replaced with sagan ,... he has to win one sooner or later

stage 16... sagan, valverde and fugslang.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Calling @ItsSteveLovell - just a reminder

With a breakaway winner more than possible I'll put an end time of midday on the picks for today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Only @roadrash and I scored today, we both moved up a couple of places. Blank scores everywhere else means no movement near the top.

So going into the final rest day, and with 5 stages remaining, the scores look like this
373 - @simo105
330 - @rich p
329 - @Archie
328 - @Berk on a Bike 
327 - @Supersuperleeds 
304 - roadrash
297 - @Crackle 
296 - @themosquitoking 
290 - @robertob 
250 - @smutchin
242 - me
238 - @ItsSteveLovell 
233 - @User 
192 - @400bhp


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2015)

I'm guaranteed at least respectability, though I think it's a shame that the organiser, who has gone to so much effort, is humiliated.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm guaranteed at least respectability, though I think it's a shame that the organiser, who has gone to so much effort, is humiliated.


I think you'll find I am moving slowly up the rankings, very slowly but upwards none-the-less. Still plenty time for some flair in the Alps.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

I may have also forgot to mention the points deductions for cheeky feckers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

17 - Bardet, Barguil, Martin


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2015)

stage 17..purito , quintana and valverde


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2015)

Stage 17 Froome, Quintana, Nibali


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jul 2015)

Stage dix-sept - A Yates, Nibali, Bardet


----------



## simo105 (21 Jul 2015)

Stage 17 Froome quintana contador


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2015)

Stage 17 - Yates, Yates, J Rod.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2015)

17. Rodriguez, Froome, Quintana


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2015)

17 - Valverde A Yates Martin


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2015)

17. Bardet, Majka, Fusglang


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2015)

17. Martin, Pauwels, Frank


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

Stage 17 - Erm, haven't a clue... Contador, S.Yates, Quintana


----------



## robertob (22 Jul 2015)

17 - Froome, Rolland, Majka


----------



## Archie (22 Jul 2015)

Struggling for time, so without much thought...

Stage 17 - Fuglsang, Valverde, Froome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

Archie said:


> Struggling for time, so without much thought...


You had an entire rest day...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2015)

I'm going to pick the rest of the stages now as I am going fishing with me dad and probably won't be online again until Saturday night.

Stage 18 - Rodriguez, Barguil, Rolland

Stage 19 - Froome, Quintana, Valverde

Stage 20 - Froome Quinrana, Valverde

Stage 21 - Sagan, Greipel, Cavendish (if any off these abandon before the finish replace with Dgenkolb and then Kristoff)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

Only @400bhp and @User scored today; unfortunately, despite the flair picks, 400bhp stays rooted in last but Irish jumps past @ItsSteveLovell into the prestigious 3rd last placing.

You can look at the last update for everyone else's scores.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Jul 2015)

Stage dix-huit - J-Rod, Sam-Sanch, J-Fug (that's Rodriguez, Sanchez and Fuglsang)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

18 - Pauwels, Valls, Geniez


----------



## simo105 (22 Jul 2015)

Stage 18 D Martin, Rodriguez, Rolland


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2015)

stage 18 .purito , quintana and valverde (same picks as stage 17)


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2015)

Stage 18 - A Yates, J Rod, Fuglsang


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2015)

stage 18. Sanchez, Rolland, Meintjes


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> stage 18. Sanchez, Rolland, Meintjes



scrap that, just read that meintjes was ill today.

stage 18. Sanchez, Rolland, Vanmarcke


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

18. Yates A., Pauwels, Bardet


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2015)

Stage 18 - Dan Martin, Purito, Vuillermoz


----------



## Archie (23 Jul 2015)

Stage 18 - D Martin, S Sanchez, Purito.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

Martin, J-Rod, Valverde


----------



## robertob (23 Jul 2015)

18 - Fuglsang, Martin, Arredondo


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jul 2015)

Stage dix-neuf - Purito and Fuglsang (again) plus Quintana


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2015)

stage 19 .purito , quintana and valverde (same picks as stage 17)


----------



## simo105 (23 Jul 2015)

Stage 19 rolland, quintana, majka


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2015)

Forgot to nominate again. 

Not that it would have made much different.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2015)

19 - Nibali, Martin, Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2015)

Stage 19 - Quintana, Fuglsang, Majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

With only 3 stages left @simo105 maintains his lead, @Supersuperleeds moves back into 2nd and @Berk on a Bike is in 3rd. 

With double points up for grabs on Saturday's stage there could be a big gain for someone hovering just behind the leaders.
To add to the excitement I am going to be away from home on Saturday so will not be updating the scores so you'll all have to wait til I get home on Sunday evening to find out the final placings - how much can you take? 

385 - simo105
339 - superleeds
332 - Berk
330 - @rich p 
329 - @Archie 
312 - @Crackle 
304 - @roadrash 
301 - @themosquitoking 
295 - @robertob 
250 - @smutchin 
242 - me
240 - @User 
238 - @ItsSteveLovell 
209 - @400bhp


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> With only 3 stages left @simo105 maintains his lead, @Supersuperleeds moves back into 2nd and @Berk on a Bike is in 3rd.
> 
> With double points up for grabs on Saturday's stage there could be a big gain for someone hovering just behind the leaders.
> To add to the excitement I am going to be away from home on Saturday so will not be updating the scores so you'll all have to wait til I get home on Sunday evening to find out the final placings - *how much can you take*?
> [/USER]


The only times i've ever heard that have been in some very dodgy films.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

18 - Froome, Quintana, Gesink


----------



## simo105 (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 18 - Froome, Quintana, Gesink


I hope you mean 19, or you havent watched staged 18 yet


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2015)

Predictions for 19, 20 and 21. Migrants and tyre burners willing, I'll be travelling to France on Saturday and probably busy tomorrow so may forget if I don't do it now.

19. Majka, Yates A., Froome
20. Quintana, Froome, Contador
21. Cav, Greipel, Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

simo105 said:


> I hope you mean 19, or you havent watched staged 18 yet


Oh aye, comes with reading a number of pages of stage 18 picks and scores. And a tired brain.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'll be travelling to France on Saturday...


Hopefully your wife and kids will report you on the way back and you spend the rest of your life trying to sneak back in on the back of a lorry


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Hopefully your wife and kids will report you on the way back and you spend the rest of your life trying to sneak back in on the back of a lorry


I'll still find a way to post shoot on here.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2015)

19. Rolland, Pauwels, Mate


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

19 - Froome, Quintana, Contador

#headsofstate


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

19. Quintana Froome Contador


----------



## robertob (24 Jul 2015)

19 - Froome, Quintana, Majka


----------



## Archie (24 Jul 2015)

Stage 19 - Quintana, Froome, Kelderman


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

**Remember, it's double points for stage 20**

Top scorer for the day was @ItsSteveLovell which takes him into the prestigious 3rd-last position 

It really is too tight to call, @simo105 still looks to be the favourite "but anything can happen on the Alpe" (according the tweedledum and tweedledummer on ITV4) and the chasing pack should be having a night on the beer to fine-tune their random guessing

397 - @simo105
361 - @Supersuperleeds
352 - @rich p
351 - @Archie
344 - @Berk on a Bike
322 - @Crackle
317 - @robertob
316 - @roadrash
313 - @themosquitoking
272 - @smutchin
264 - me
263 - @ItsSteveLovell
240 - @User
209 - @400bhp

**Remember, it's double points for stage 20**


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

***And remember it's double points for stage 20***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

Stage 20 - which is a double pointer, just in case you missed it  - Pinot, Froome, Quintana


----------



## simo105 (24 Jul 2015)

Isn't it double pointer tomorrow? Must study.


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2015)

stage 20....froome , quintana and valverde...... by the way is tomorrow a DOUBLE POINTER


----------



## simo105 (24 Jul 2015)

20 froome, quintana, pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2015)

Stage 20 - Quintana, Nibali, Froome. 
Does anyone know how many points are on offer for tomorrows stage?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 20 - Quintana, Nibali, Froome.
> Does anyone know how many points are on offer for tomorrows stage?


Not enough for me


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Not enough for me


Double double points?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Jul 2015)

Stage vingt - Froome, Quintana, Bardet
Stage vingt-et-un - Greipel, Degenkolb, Sagan


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

20 - Froome, Quintana, Bardet


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2015)

20 - Froome Quintana Nibali. 



Did someone mention triple points?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

20. Quintana, Froome, Martin (in a vain attempt to catch simo !)


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

I'll have a punt on 20 just to keep @Marmion 's virtual family amused. Quintana, Froome, Bardet


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

20 - Froome, Quintana, Bardet


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> 20 - Froome, Quintana, Bardet


Got the memo there are double points on stake today so I came to the conclusion: Change Bardet with Valverde. Thanks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2015)

21 - Greipel, Degenkolb, Sagan


----------



## Archie (25 Jul 2015)

Only a wild attack will overhaul @simo105 ... 

Stage 20 - Quintana, Contador, Nibali.


----------



## simo105 (25 Jul 2015)

Feeling like chris froome at the mo! Just waiting for someone to randomly spit on me


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2015)

stage 21..Greipel, Degenkolb, cav


----------



## simo105 (25 Jul 2015)

Stage 21 sagan, griepel, cav


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

21 - Cav, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Greipel Sagan Cav


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2015)

21 Sagan Kristoff Cav


I'd be surprised if Cav was to win, but would be very happy for him. What time is the stage expected to arrive at Champs Elesyee?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 21 Sagan Kristoff Cav
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if Cav was to win, but would be very happy for him. What time is the stage expected to arrive at Champs Elesyee?



ITV coverage starts at 4pm, so some time after that.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'd be surprised if Cav was to win, but would be very happy for him. What time is the stage expected to arrive at Champs Elesyee?



The stage will be there all the time, it just sort of lies there. Riders are scheduled just before 17:30 on the 44km/h (fastest) schedue


----------



## robertob (26 Jul 2015)

21 - Greipel, Cav, Sagan


----------



## Archie (26 Jul 2015)

Stage 21 - Greipel, Cav, Kristoff.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

21 - Cav, Greipel, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2015)

lets see if the champs elysees is deemed to dangerous or not , it certainly was dangerous in the womens race


----------



## simo105 (26 Jul 2015)

Doesn't look great, will be a few crashes


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2015)

and its officially too dangerous.... a wise decision i think


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2015)

Well that's it, it's all over. Roman Bardet won the Super-Combative. All the jersey points are counted and added to the stage points....And our winner is <drum roll> <drum roll> <drum roll>

@simo105 






2nd goes to @Supersuperleeds 

3rd goes to @Berk on a Bike 



Totals
521 - simo105
479 - supersuperleeds
450 - Berk

447 - @rich p 
437 - @Archie 
432 - @robertob 
428 - @roadrash 
423 - @Crackle 
401 - @themosquitoking 
378 - me
376 - @smutchin 
351 - @ItsSteveLovell 
295 - @User 
251 - @400bhp 

Well done to all. See you again in 27 days for the start of the Vuelta


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2015)

Any feedback on the new scoring system would be welcome - better, worse, needs tweaked, whatever...


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2015)

Well organised Marmy. You must have worn your abacus out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Well that's it, it's all over. Roman Bardet won the Super-Combative. All the jersey points are counted and added to the stage points....And our winner is <drum roll> <drum roll> <drum roll>
> 
> @simo105
> View attachment 97787
> ...



Flipping heck, well chuffed with that, all I need now is for @simo105 to fail his drug test.......


----------



## simo105 (26 Jul 2015)

Nice one @Marmion scoring is fine! Mind ya i might be a bit biased!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Any feedback on the new scoring system would be welcome - better, worse, needs tweaked, whatever...



Super Combative should have been 43 more points than it was (unless simo105 also picked Bardet), that one is by far the hardest to predict


----------



## simo105 (26 Jul 2015)

@Supersuperleeds there outside knocking the door, but i aint letting them in!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Super Combative should have been 43 more points than it was (unless simo105 also picked Bardet), that one is by far the hardest to predict


Aye, you did well with that one. You and @Crackle were the only 2 to get it; I also learned that there is only one winner and not a league table so only 10 points or 0 points. 

I don't think there is an overall Combative award in the Vuelta - there is Combined Classification tho, so I'll likely go with that.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Thank you @Marmion for doing it all and well done @simo105. I have no issues with the scoring system, i thought picking three people per stage would be horrible but it was a lot more fun.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2015)

Fantastic job @Marmion ,looking forward to the vuelta


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Jul 2015)

Chapeau @Marmion


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

User said:


> well done to all, especially @Marmion, I like the scoring and the 3 picks, although you'd never know by my scoring  but I do have an issue with someone..... @ItsSteveLovell missed picks by cycling to paris, then by taking a Skyride, all this during the Protour pundit 2015 TDF with the new scoring system and the cheeky bassstardo still finished above me, that in my book is just not cricket.................




I'd recommend a trip cycling to Paris. It was a great experience.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Any feedback on the new scoring system would be welcome - better, worse, needs tweaked, whatever...



You're doing a better job than the clown who ran it last year.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

Great work @Marmion 

I think you should have included my pick for stage 20 just to keep @400bhp off the bottom of the table.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2015)

@Archie @simo105 I've got - and read - the Rob Hayles biography from @ItsSteveLovell (thanks chap) - do either of you want it passed on? @Archie gets first shout as the joint Maglia Rosa from the Giro punditry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2015)

OK, I can sense you're all getting twitchy to know the format for the Vuelta 

*"Jersey" competitions will be*:
GC, Points, Mountains, Combined and Team.

The team prize is usually overlooked so I thought I'd chuck it in to see how it works. If it's a load of old bollox then so be it.

*Points will be awarded as follows*:
GC: 25, 20, 15, 12, 10
Points, Mountain, Combined and Team: 15, 10, 12, 7, 5

We'll go with a similar approach as the Tour, *3 picks per stage* with points awarded down to 5th place: 15, 12, 10, 7, 5

*Double points* will be awarded for stages 2, 7, 11, 16 and 17. I know, 5 stages - gripping stuff.

New players welcome. There is absolutely no need to have the first clue what you are doing.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Aug 2015)

I had totally forgotten we were doing this.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> OK, I can sense you're all getting twitchy to know the format for the Vuelta
> 
> *"Jersey" competitions will be*:
> GC, Points, Mountains, Combined and Team.
> ...


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2015)

What's the combined prize?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What's the combined prize?


It's irrelevant.

And here's a link to prove it 
http://www.lavuelta.com/15pr/es/varios/premios.html#combinada

Although I do still own an old Tour combined winter jersey and longs...must be worth millions by now!


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2015)

So no young riders, but a jersey for the guy who was 'consistently not a winner'


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> the guy who was 'consistently not a winner'



So it'll be between Sagan and Rodriguez then?


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2015)

I'm not going to pick hat category unlesds I see a photo of Marmion wearing his combined jersey. Does it still fit?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not going to pick hat category unlesds I see a photo of Marmion wearing his combined jersey. Does it still fit?


No...the biblongs do tho 

I'll see if I can get a pic of them later for you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So no young riders, but a jersey for the guy who was 'consistently not a winner'


In the Vuelta anyone under the age of 40 is seen as a young rider


----------



## 400bhp (9 Aug 2015)

I'll do my best to come last again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2015)

Let's get the Vuelta punditry kicked off:

GC - Quintana
KOM - Quintana
Points - Rodriguez
Combined - Valverde
Team - Movistar

TTT - Orica, Movistar, Sky


----------



## simo105 (20 Aug 2015)

Gc- quintana
Kom- landa
Points- bouhanni
Combined- valverde
Team- Astana

Ttt- trek,sky,giant


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Aug 2015)

GC - Froome
KOM - Quintana
Points - Valverde
Combined - Valverde
Team - Astana

Stage 1 - Sky, Trek, Orica


----------



## SWSteve (20 Aug 2015)

GC - Froomey
KOM - Aru
Points - Valverde
Combined -Valverde
Team - Astana

TTT Movistar Trek Sky


----------



## SWSteve (20 Aug 2015)

User said:


> GC - Domenico Pozzovivo (picked him for the giro, hoping I don't jinks him again)
> 
> TTT -



You missed your TTT pick...

Pozzovivo could be a strong pick, he was with good form in the Giro, let's hope he can replicate this


----------



## roadrash (20 Aug 2015)

GC - Quintana
KOM - Quintana
Points - Rodriguez
Combined - Valverde
Team - astana
TTT-movistar, sky, orrica


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Aug 2015)

Mine aren't very different. 
Gc-Quintana
Kom-Quintana
Points-Sagan 
Combined-Valverde 
Team-Movistar 
TTT - Orica, Sky, BMC.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2015)

GC Quintana
KOM Landa
Points Sagan
Combined Valverde
Team Movistar
TTT - Movistar,* BMC*, Ettix QS
Edited @08.41 @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2015)

A quick reminder to the Tour pundits @Archie @robertob @Crackle @smutchin @400bhp @Supersuperleeds 

And an open invite to anyone else who wants to give it a go - no knowledge required, random picking of names that you read on the interweb will probably get you high up the table.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> A quick reminder to the Tour pundits @Archie @robertob @Crackle @smutchin @400bhp @Supersuperleeds
> 
> And an open invite to anyone else who wants to give it a go - no knowledge required, random picking of names that you read on the interweb will probably get you high up the table.



@Marmion Thanks for the reminder. I've not even looked at who is even riding. I might not make picks everyday but here's my overall picks and stage 1 picks.

GC Quintana
KOM Quintana
Points Sagan
Combined Valverde
Team Astana (spits on floor)

Stage 1 Sky Astana Movistar


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I might not make picks everyday


You're showboating now...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> You're showboating now...



I wish, my 2nd place on the TDF was a complete fluke.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wish, my 2nd place on the TDF was a complete fluke.


That's what I said after my giro win three years ago. I hope you prove it by emulating my total failure since then.


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2015)

GC Nibali
Mountains Quintana
Points Landa
Combined Landa

TTT Movistar, Orica, Etixx


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2015)

GC Quintana
Mountains Majka
Points Froome
Combined Quintana
Team Movistar

TTT Orica, Cannondale, BMC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> GC Nibali
> Mountains Quintana
> Points Landa
> Combined Landa
> ...


Who do you want me to stick down for the overall Team "jersey" competition?


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Who do you want me to stick down for the overall Team "jersey" competition?



Thanks for the reminder... Hmmm, guess I'll go for Astana.


----------



## Archie (22 Aug 2015)

GC Quintana
Mountains Quintana
Points Sagan
Combined JRod
Team Movistar

TTT Movistar, Orica, BMC


----------



## robertob (22 Aug 2015)

GC - Froome
KOM - Froome
Points - Rodriguez
Combined - Landa
Team - Movistar

TTT - Movistar, Orica, Astana


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2015)

Stage 2. Rodriguez, Valverde, Landa


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2015)

stage 2- valverde , quintana, purito


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

The scores after the dullest, most poxy start to a Grand Tour ever:

25 - @Archie @400bhp @themosquitoking @User 
15 - @smutchin 
10 - me @robertob @Berk on a Bike @roadrash 
5 - @rich p 
No score for everyone else.

I see a couple of pundits have already picked for stage 2, but a reminder anyway...

**DOUBLE POINTS FOR STAGE 2**


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> The scores after the dullest, most poxy start to a Grand Tour ever:
> 
> 25 - @Archie @400bhp @themosquitoking @User
> 15 - @smutchin
> ...



Surely all points are neutralized for stage 1 

I'm assuming it is three picks for each stage?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Surely all points are neutralized for stage 1
> 
> I'm assuming it is three picks for each stage?



Assume no more...confirmed.


Marmion said:


> OK, I can sense you're all getting twitchy to know the format for the Vuelta
> 
> *"Jersey" competitions will be*:
> GC, Points, Mountains, Combined and Team.
> ...


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> GC Quintana
> KOM Landa
> Points Sagan
> Combined Valverde
> ...



Ahem!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Aug 2015)

Stage 2 - Valverde, J-Rod, Henao


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Ahem!


Did you change SKY with BMC? I had you down as SKY.

With all the likes I get it's hard for me to keep up with being tagged in posts


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

Stage 2 - same as @Berk on a Bike Valverde, Rodriguez, Henao


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Stage 2 - same as @Berk on a Bike Valverde, Rodriguez, Henao


Copycat coco, cheese n tomato...


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Did you change SKY with BMC? I had you down as SKY.
> 
> With all the likes I get it's hard for me to keep up with being tagged in posts





rich p said:


> GC Quintana
> KOM Landa
> Points Sagan
> Combined Valverde
> ...



Yep!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Yep!


You twat.

OK I shall update scores.


----------



## Crackle (22 Aug 2015)

Late to the party

GC Rodriguez
Mountains Aru
Points Froome
Combined Aru
Team Movistar

Stage 2. Rodriguez, Aru, Froome

I may have forgotten what the combined was and not actually looked at the stage profile but hey....


----------



## simo105 (22 Aug 2015)

Stage 2 valverde, Rodriguez, moreno


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2015)

2-Valverde, J Rod, Aru.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2015)

Stage 2. Dan Martin, Pozzovivo, Aru


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2015)

Stage 2 - Valverde, Pozzovivo, Gerrans


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2015)

2. Valverde, Froome, Rodriguez


----------



## Archie (23 Aug 2015)

stage 2 - Valverde, JRod, Majka.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Aug 2015)

2 - Gerrans, Valverde, Aru


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2015)

I'm impressed by the faith in Gerrans, considering what his year has been like!


----------



## robertob (23 Aug 2015)

Valverde, Moreno, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2015)

Well, there you go - none of us did particularly well, the best was 4th and 5th for @User who moves into the early lead.

49 - @User 
39 - @400bhp 
35 - @Archie @themosquitoking 
30 - @rich p 
20 - me @Berk on a Bike @roadrash 
15 - @smutchin 
10 - @robertob @simo105 @Supersuperleeds @Crackle 
yet to score - @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## SWSteve (23 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Well, there you go - none of us did particularly well, the best was 4th and 5th for @User who moves into the early lead.
> 
> 49 - @User
> 39 - @400bhp
> ...




Some of mine were in the top 10, does that count for nothing?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Some of mine were in the top 10, does that count for nothing?


Yes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2015)

Stage 3 Sagan Degenkolb Bouhanni.


----------



## roadrash (23 Aug 2015)

thought i had done well there with 5th , 6th and 8th, gonna have to up my game i think


----------



## roadrash (23 Aug 2015)

stage 3- mezgec, sagan, and degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2015)

3 - Degekolb, Ewan, Barbero


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Aug 2015)

Stage 3 - Degenkolb, Bouhanni, Ewan


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2015)

Bouhanni, Terpstra, Sagan
edited!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2015)

stage 3 - danny van poppel, Degenkolb, Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2015)

3-sagan, Degenkolb, Mezgec.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Aug 2015)

3 - Sagan, Degenkolb, Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2015)

3. Degenkolb, sagan, mezgec


----------



## HF2300 (24 Aug 2015)

I forgot all about this.


----------



## simo105 (24 Aug 2015)

Stage 3 sagan, bouhanni, drucker


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2015)

Stage 3 - Degenkolb, Sagan, Boeckmans


----------



## robertob (24 Aug 2015)

3 - Degenkolb, Ewan, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2015)

Top marks for 1st, 2nd and 3rd for @ItsSteveLovell and @Supersuperleeds today 

@400bhp goes into stage 4 in the lead but it's tight at the top.

And I'm now back in my familiar last position 

61 - @400bhp 
60 - @themosquitoking 
59 - @User 
57 - @rich p 
47 - @Supersuperleeds 
45 - @roadrash 
44 - @simo105 
42 - @Berk on a Bike 
40 - @smutchin 
37 - @ItsSteveLovell 
35 - @robertob @Crackle @Archie (I didn't see a 3rd stage selection for Archie, so if I have missed it let me know)
30 - me


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2015)

Stage 4 - Valverde, Sagan, Moreno


----------



## SWSteve (24 Aug 2015)

How did I get 37 points? That's incredible


----------



## SWSteve (24 Aug 2015)

How did I get 37 points? That's incredible


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2015)

It's certainly worth repeating.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2015)

Stage 4 - Sagan, Valverde, J Rod.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How did I get 37 points? That's incredible


Because, rather than picking riders who got beaten like in the first 2 stages, you managed to get the hang of the game 

I hope to follow suit soon


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Moreno


I'll have to ask, which one? Movistar or Katusha? 

I'm guessing at Daniel (Katusha) rather than Javier (Movistar)


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm guessing at Daniel (Katusha) rather than Javier (Movistar)



Whichever one wins. 

(Go on then, I meant Daniel)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2015)

Stage 4 Dan Martin, Rodriquez, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2015)

4 - Sagan, Rodriguez, The Pale Irishman


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> 4 - Sagan, Rodriguez, The Pale Irishman



Bugger, you've picked two the same as me, can I go back and change my choice, these are bound to come nowhere now you've cursed them


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Aug 2015)

Stage 4 - Dan Martin, Alejandro Valverde, Tom Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger, you've picked two the same as me, can I go back and change my choice, these are bound to come nowhere now you've cursed them


Time to play sensible and try to get a few points - I can go for the flair picks later


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2015)

4-Sagan, Moreno, Keukeleire


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2015)

4.Sagan, Martin, J-Rod


----------



## simo105 (25 Aug 2015)

Stage 4 dumoulin, dani moreno, Rodriguez


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2015)

stage 4- sagan, martin, and purito


----------



## robertob (25 Aug 2015)

4 - Valverde, Sagan, Degenkolb


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2015)

4. sagan, bouhanni, barbero


----------



## SWSteve (25 Aug 2015)

4 - Sagan, Martin Rodriguez


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2015)

400bhp said:


> 4-Sagan, Moreno, Keukeleire





simo105 said:


> Stage 4 dumoulin, moreno, Rodriguez



Just to be clear, @Marmion, these clowns are going for _Javier_ Moreno. 

Unless Javier Moreno wins, in which case I was going for him and these doofuses were going for Dani. Obviously.


----------



## simo105 (25 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Just to be clear, @Marmion, these clowns are going for _Javier_ Moreno.
> 
> Unless Javier Moreno wins, in which case I was going for him and these doofuses were going for Dani. Obviously.


How the hell did you know i was a clown? Was it the water shooting flower in my pocket? 
@Marmion edited now didnt realise there was two morenos!


----------



## 400bhp (25 Aug 2015)

Dani!!


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2015)

simo105 said:


> How the hell did you know i was a clown? Was it the water shooting flower in my pocket?







> didnt realise there was two morenos!



To be fair, Javier has hardly made himself conspicuous over the years. He's a solid, reliable rider though. In a just world, he would be better known than JJ Cobo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2015)

And today's most worthy pundit with 1st, 2nd and 3rd is @smutchin  which slings him to joint top of the pile

77 - @smutchin @themosquitoking 
74 - @User 
73 - @400bhp 
69 - @rich p 
62 - @robertob 
57 - @Berk on a Bike 
55 - @roadrash 
54 - @simo105 
49 - @ItsSteveLovell 
47 - @Supersuperleeds @Crackle 
42 - me
35 - @Archie (MIA)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ...you've cursed them


Well, that's the only thing you were right about on the stage


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> And today's most worthy pundit with 1st, 2nd and 3rd is @smutchin  which slings him to joint top of the pile



Blimey! I should just go with the first three names that come into my head more often. 

(And I named them in the right order too - do I get bonus points for that?)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Blimey! I should just go with the first three names that come into my head more often.
> 
> (And I named them in the right order too - do I get bonus points for that?)


I was gonna take half your points for Moreno.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Well, that's the only thing you were right about on the stage



Oh well. I told you I was going to do crap on this one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2015)

Stage 5 Sagan, Degenkolb, Drucker

I reserve the right to change them if @Marmion picks any of these


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2015)

5. Degenkolb, Sagan, Van Asbroek


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Aug 2015)

Stage 5 - Sagan, Degenkolb, Sbaragli


----------



## simo105 (25 Aug 2015)

Stage 5- degenkolb, sagan, bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2015)

It's the "Degenkolb, Sagan and <one other>" stage


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2015)

just not to dissapoint @Marmion ...

Stage 5- sagan,degenkolb, and bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2015)

I'll go with Danny Van Poppel as the 3rd rider in additional to Sagan and Degenkolb


----------



## 400bhp (25 Aug 2015)

Stage 5 - the usual suspects (sGn, Boo & Alpecin man)


----------



## smutchin (26 Aug 2015)

Degenkolb, Sagan, Barbero


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2015)

Degenkolb, Sagan, Bouhanni


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'll go with Danny Van Poppel as the 3rd rider in additional to Sagan and Degenkolb



I so so nearly picked him.


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2015)

5. Degenkolb, Sagan, Bouhanni


----------



## robertob (26 Aug 2015)

Degenkolb, Sagan, Barbero


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2015)

Everyone who picked for stage 5 scored 22 points, nobody managed to pick the 3rd rider.
@Archie seems to have gone missing.
@ItsSteveLovell didn't pick so missed the guaranteed 22 points.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2015)

It was a bit like when everybody had the queen mum in their fantasy death league when she was 99


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2015)

User said:


> no points for @Supersuperleeds for picking drucker who came 4th........



Well spotted, I had it in mind that someone had gone with Drucker but I cannae read my own handwriting*


*and didnae think it would have been him


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2015)

I'm going to drop in first with todays Sagan plus two others selection.
5 - Sagan, Valverde, J Rod.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2015)

User said:


> no points for @Supersuperleeds for picking drucker who came 4th.......
> .
> I think @ItsSteveLovell is riding to Dublin to see just how white the Irish really are....
> .



Thanks, I just trust he does the scoring correctly


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2015)

6. ValvPiti, Maijka, Dumoulin


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2015)

stage6 - Sagan, Valverde, and purito


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2015)

Stage 6 Rodriguez, Valverde, Aru


----------



## simo105 (26 Aug 2015)

Stage 6, Landa Valverde, Rodriguez


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Aug 2015)

Stage 6 - Valverde, J-Rod, Dan Martin


----------



## SWSteve (26 Aug 2015)

6 Quintana Valverde Aru


----------



## SWSteve (26 Aug 2015)

I've been to Iteland, but I flew, just for clarification. 

Why are there so many huge signs for Heineken in Dublin?


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2015)

I got my choices for tomorrow wrong, I was picking for stage 5 again. 
6 - Quintana, Valverde, Landa.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2015)

6 - Txurruka, van Zyl, Dombrowski


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> 6 - Txurruka, van Zyl, Dombrowski


Back to the bottom for you then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> Back to the bottom for you then.





User said:


> I'm not even sure that they are actually riding in the Vuelta



Flair picks.

You nobbers wouldn't understand.


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2015)

stage 6 - Alejandro Valverde Belmonte, Joaquim Rodríguez Oliver, Daniel Moreno Fernández


----------



## 400bhp (27 Aug 2015)

6. Dani Moreno, Froome, Valpiti


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2015)

6. Rodriguez, D. Moreno, D. Martin


----------



## robertob (27 Aug 2015)

6 - Valverde, Sagan, Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2015)

A quick reminder to all you non-flair pickers...

Stage 7 **DOUBLE POINTS**

Scores have been updated and @User is the new leader, with @rich p moving onto 2nd and @smutchin and @themosquitoking in joint 3rd.

113 - irish
106 - rich
104 - smutchin and king of the mosquito people
101 - @robertob 
100 - @400bhp 
96 - @Berk on a Bike 
82 - @roadrash 
81 - @simo105 @Supersuperleeds @Crackle 
64 - me, but with flair 
54 - @ItsSteveLovell 
35 - @Archie


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2015)

Tomorrows stage looks very pointy.
7 -Valverde, Frome, Aru


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2015)

Stage 7. Froome, Valverde, Quintana


----------



## simo105 (27 Aug 2015)

Stage 7, Quintana, Froome, dan martin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Aug 2015)

Stage 7 - Fabio Aru, Rafal Majka, Ruben Plaza


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2015)

7 - Chaves, Roche, Plaza


----------



## 400bhp (27 Aug 2015)

7. The Thomas & Froome show.

Froome, Aru, Valpiti


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

7. Froome, Quintana, Valvpiti.


----------



## smutchin (28 Aug 2015)

7 - Pozzovivo, Aru, Majka


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2015)

stage 7- quintana, majka, and valverde


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2015)

7. Froome, majka, Moreno


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2015)

7 - Froome, Martin, Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 7 - Froome, Martin, Valverde


You sure you don't wait til the last km to submit your selection for the stage?


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2015)

Nah, that would be taking the piss


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2015)

Stage 8 going to go for the sprinters getting over those little hills.

Sagan, degenkolb, drucker


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2015)

A few pundits benefitted from the double points, most didn't.

@smutchin moves into pole, with @Berk on a Bike in 2nd and @themosquitoking in 3rd.

134 - smutch
126 - berk
124 - king of the mosquitoes
120 - @400bhp
113 - @User 
106 - @rich p 
101 - @robertob 
92 - @roadrash 
91 - @Crackle 
81 - @simo105 @Supersuperleeds 
64 - me
54 - @ItsSteveLovell (I was almost tempted to deduct 10 points for submitting a stage pick at 3.45pm!!)
35 - @Archie (I hope he's ok, not been seen since stage 2)

And a reminder, don't take píss re the time of submitting stage picks - I try to be as chilled as I can but FFS 3.45pm! Seriously? 

Try and get the picks in before mid-day. I try to give forewarning of stages where I think there will be a chance of a successful breakaway and set a cut-off point but I do rely on some common sense from pundits. I'll put this one down to still being in shock that Irish people are pale


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stage 8 going to go for the sprinters getting over those little hills.
> 
> Sagan, degenkolb, drucker


Many apologies, but that's who I am going with as well


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Many apologies, but that's who I am going with as well



That's okay, I'm the Chris Froome of pro pundits, I only really do the TDF - and then not that well


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2015)

Well that's us told, i'll get in nice and early then.
Stage 8 - Sagan, Chavanel, Valverde.


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2015)

stage 8- sagan , degenkolb, and valverde , i think valverde would like to win seeing as he lives in mercia


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

8. Sagan, Degenkolb, Ewan


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2015)

roadrash said:


> stage 8- sagan , degenkolb, and valverde , i think valverde would like to win seeing as he lives in mercia


I almost posted about Valverde living there and maybe wanting to win but then thought, why give anyone else more info than they need.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Aug 2015)

Stage 8 - Valverde, Gerrans, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2015)

I might have been tempted to give @Crackle a few bonus "moral" points for being the only pundit to not have picked Valverde at any point thus far; had it not been for him taking the píss out of my flair picks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2015)

User said:


> going for a breakaway to stayaway...100% flair picks
> .
> Stage 8 ..............Thomas De Gendt - Yukiya Arashiro - Tosh van der Sande


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I might have been tempted to give @Crackle a few bonus "moral" points for being the only pundit to not have picked Valverde at any point thus far; had it not been for him taking the píss out of my flair picks


Like Flairs, some of those riders might come back into fashion.

I cannae pick Valverde, I'd feel unclean.


----------



## simo105 (28 Aug 2015)

Stage 8 Drucker, chavanel, d van poppel


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2015)

Meh. I'm playing to win.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2015)

Yah, let's go for a breakaway

stage 8 - Duque, Keukeleire, Moser


----------



## Archie (28 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> 35 - @Archie (I hope he's ok, not been seen since stage 2)


I'm fine man, just been stupid busy this week. Had beer 'n curry now so all good. 

I might get some picks in for tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2015)

Archie said:


> I'm fine man, just been stupid busy this week. Had beer 'n curry now so all good.
> 
> I might get some picks in for tomorrow.


Get yourself sorted, we're all fecking busy. A bit of prioritising wouldn't go amiss on your part. 

And you're still only just behind me in the scoring...


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 8 - Barbero, Sagan, Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stage 8 going to go for the sprinters getting over those little hills.
> 
> Sagan, degenkolb, drucker





Marmion said:


> Many apologies, but that's who I am going with as well



On second thoughts, scrap that...
stage 8 - Sagan, Degenkolb, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> I cannae pick Valverde, I'd feel unclean.



Any chance that you can bring yourself to pick 3 other riders for today's stage then?
Also, a shout out to @robertob @ItsSteveLovell and @Archie to do the same

The race is under way, 2km gone already...


----------



## Archie (29 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Get yourself sorted, we're all fecking busy. A bit of prioritising wouldn't go amiss on your part.
> 
> And you're still only just behind me in the scoring...


Still not good on the prioritising... 

Gerrans, Valverde, Terpstra.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Any chance that you can bring yourself to pick 3 other riders for today's stage then?
> Also, a shout out to @robertob @ItsSteveLovell and @Archie to do the same
> 
> The race is under way, 2km gone already...


I forgot today and better not do a stevelovell now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2015)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 9: Rodriguez, Chaves, valverde


----------



## simo105 (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 9- valverde, chaves, Roche


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 9 - valverde , purito, roche


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> I forgot today and better not do a stevelovell now.


Hell yeah. I usually get my picks in the night before and i still felt admonished.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 9 - Valverde, J Rod, Chaves.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2015)

9. Froome, valpiti, moreno


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2015)

9 - Rodriguez, Menitjes, Pozzovivo


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 9 - J-Rod, Chaves, Valverde


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2015)

9 Froome Aru Valverde


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2015)

Is that early enough?


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is that early enough?


Yes but don't get arsey, you made the rest of us feel bad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Yes but don't get arsey, you made the rest of us feel bad.



Don't push it. You're in this to win - I could make it difficult


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Don't push it. You're in this to win - I could make it difficult


It's already really difficult, i have been saying this all year.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2015)

I'm going to sleep on it. Maybe I'll dream of the breakaway winner☺


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2015)

Stage 9 - Aru, Majka, Rodriguez


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2015)

9. Chaves, Aru, Froome


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> 9. Chaves, Aru, Froome



You slept on it and that's the best you can come up with?


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> You slept on it and that's the best you can come up with?


I'd forgotten my previous post. I blame the beer. I may rethink it now you've humiliated me


----------



## Archie (30 Aug 2015)

Stage 9 - JRod, Pozzovivo, Chavez.


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2015)

9. Cummings, Chavez, Rodriguez


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I'd forgotten my previous post. I blame the beer. I may rethink it now you've humiliated me



To be fair, it got you some points.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2015)

Top scorer today with 3rd, 4th and 5th was @smutchin and he extends his lead over @Berk on a Bike and @themosquitoking 

156 - smutch
136 - berk
134 - lord of the flies
132 - @400bhp
125 - @rich p 
123 - @User 
102 - @roadrash 
101 - @robertob @Crackle 
91 - @Supersuperleeds 
81 - @simo105 
74 - me
73 - @ItsSteveLovell 
45 - @Archie


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2015)

Stage 10 - Reza, Ewan, Van Der Sande


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2015)

Stage 10 - Drucker, Ewan, Jose Joaquin Rojas


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2015)

stage 10 - degenkolb , ewan, and dumoulin


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2015)

10.Terpstra, Cummings, Durasek


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2015)

Stage 10 - Dumoulin, Degenkolb, Cummings


----------



## simo105 (30 Aug 2015)

stage 10 - Drucker, Ewan, Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2015)

10 - Goncalves, Txurruka, Terpstra


----------



## SWSteve (30 Aug 2015)

10 - Ewan, Degenkolb, Gerrans


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Aug 2015)

Stage 10 - Goncalves, Txurruka, Durasek


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2015)

10. Atapuma, Montfort, Txurruka


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2015)

Blimey - 3 of us gone for Churros


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2015)

10. Cummings, Hansen, Degenkolb


----------



## Archie (31 Aug 2015)

Stage 10 - Degenkolb, Ewen, Drucker.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2015)

Some slight shuffling about but mostly much the same as yesterday. So going into the 1st rest day the standing are:

163 - @smutchin 
146 - @themosquitoking 
141 - @Berk on a Bike 
132 - @400bhp 
130 - @User 
125 - @rich p 
114 - @roadrash 
113 - @Crackle 
101 - @Supersuperleeds @robertob (who has gone missing for the past few stages)
85 - @ItsSteveLovell 
81 - @simo105 
79 - me
57 - @Archie and his lack of prioritisation


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Aug 2015)

Might as well get Wednesdays picks in now:

Stage 11, Aru, Froome, Quintana


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2015)

stage 11- quintana, froome, and majka


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2015)

Stage 11 - Froome, Valverde, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2015)

**STAGE 11, the craziest stage EVER, is *DOUBLE POINTS***


----------



## SWSteve (1 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> **STAGE 11, the craziest stage EVER, is *DOUBLE POINTS***



That's Wednesday though, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> That's Wednesday though, right?


yes - no points for getting that right tho


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2015)

11. Froome, Aru, Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2015)

11- Froomedog, Quintata, Majka


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Sep 2015)

Stage 11 - Aru, Quintana, Froome


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2015)

11. Froome, quintana, pozzovivo


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2015)

11 - Aru, Rosa, Pozzovivo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> 11- Froomedog, Quintata, Majka


Actually, if I'm gonna be last, I'm gonna be last with flair...

11 - Cousin, Jesper Hansen, van Zyl

right, that's it - I've arsed about with them enough...there's today's top 3 for you


----------



## simo105 (2 Sep 2015)

Stage 11- froome, majka, pozzovivo


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2015)

11 - is Roche racing? If so, him - if not then Froome
Aru
Quintana.


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2015)

11. Aru, Froome, Quintana


----------



## Archie (2 Sep 2015)

Oh dear.

Stage 11 - Quintana, Majka, Froome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2015)

All the guys at the top got 24 points for 2nd place, a few just below them did as well - most of those down near the bottom didnae.

Not much worth reporting...onto stage 12.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2015)

12. De Clerq, Terpstra, Degenkolb


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2015)

Stage 12: Degenkolb, Drucker, Jose Joaquin Rojas


----------



## simo105 (2 Sep 2015)

Stage 12 - degenkolb, drucker, sbaragli


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Sep 2015)

Stage 12 - Degenkolb, Drucker, van der Sande


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2015)

Stage 12 - Degenkolb, Rojas, Keukeleire.


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2015)

12 - Van Der Sande, Rojas, Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2015)

12 - Degenkolb, Rojas, Sbaragli


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2015)

12 - Sbaragli, Rojas, Goncalves


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2015)

12. Dwgenkolb, Danny van poppel, keukeleire


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2015)

Stage 12 - Degenkolb, Drucker, and Rojas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

Scores update after stage 12:

202 - @smutchin 
180 - @Berk on a Bike 
175 - @themosquitoking 
174 - @User 
154 - @rich p 
152 - @400bhp 
137 - @Crackle 
130 - @Supersuperleeds 
119 - @roadrash 
114 - @ItsSteveLovell 
101 - @robertob 
85 - @simo105 
79 - me
57 - @Archie 

I'm grim at the punditry...


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2015)

I'm middlin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'm middlin.


At least I'm grim with flair, you're middlin and dull


----------



## simo105 (3 Sep 2015)

I must have tdf hangover my form is shot!


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'm middlin.


Marmy can only dream of mediocrity...


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Marmy can only dream of mediocrity...


He can put that on his gravestone.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Sep 2015)

I'm sneaking up on you guys at the top...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> He can put that on his gravestone.


I was hoping for something a bit more catchy, along the lines of "Totally shite at everything he did and a bit of a daffodil"


----------



## simo105 (3 Sep 2015)

Stage 13- de marchi, chavanel, terpstra


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

13 - van Zyl, Goncalves, Thomas


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2015)

13. Kiriyenka, Meintjes, Duque - no flair my arse!


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2015)

13 - Dombrowski, Serry, Moïnard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> 13. Kiriyenka, Meintjes, Duque - no flair my arse!


Who fed you that one?


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Who fed you that one?


Pah!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Sep 2015)

Stage 13 - Terpstra, Kiryienka, Visconti


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Sep 2015)

Stage 13 - Roche, Meyer, Craddock.
That's my attempt at flair.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> 13 - Dombrowski


Your lead may be at risk...
According to Mr Dombrowski on Twitter - "Left my toothbrush at the last hotel. Think my Vuelta might be over."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 13 - Roche, Meyer, Craddock.
> That's my attempt at flair.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Your lead may be at risk...
> According to Mr Dombrowski on Twitter - "Left my toothbrush at the last hotel. Think my Vuelta might be over."


Whose toothbrush is he using now?


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


>


You know that first week in strictly come dancing when someone gets kicked off? That's me that is.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2015)

Not got time to look and post. Err stage 13#random Thomas, Meintjes, Van Den Broeke


----------



## SWSteve (4 Sep 2015)

13 - Roche Thomas Gerrans


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2015)

stage 13-terpstra, valverde, and thomas


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2015)

13. Cummings, Degenkolb, Simon


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2015)

13 Dumoulin, Chaves, Cummings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

Some of you scored points, not many tho. But you'll have to wait til after Scotland win the fitba to get the updates*




*or until I lose interest due to it being a pile of cack


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

You might be getting an update soon...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

Oh FFS.


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2015)

not going well then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

Updates after stage 13

202 - @smutchin 
185 - @themosquitoking 
180 - @Berk on a Bike 
174 - @User 
166 - @rich p 
152 - @400bhp 
137 - @Crackle 
130 - @Supersuperleeds 
124 - @ItsSteveLovell 
119 - @roadrash 
101 - @robertob 
92 - @simo105 
79 - me
57 - @Archie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

roadrash said:


> not going well then.


If Scotland was a pundit team they'd be me - but without the flair.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2015)

Stage 14: Aru, Majka, Chaves


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2015)

14. Aru, Moreno, Rodriguez


----------



## simo105 (4 Sep 2015)

stage 14 Aru,Rodriguez,pozzovivo


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2015)

14. Aru, Rodriguez, Landa


----------



## SWSteve (4 Sep 2015)

Another 10 points closer @smutchin


----------



## SWSteve (4 Sep 2015)

14 - Majka, Chavez, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

14 - Dumoulin, Aru, Majka


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2015)

14 - Quintana, Aru, Chaves.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2015)

14-nieve, aru, majka


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Sep 2015)

Stage 14 - Aru, Dombrowski, Torres


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Another 10 points closer @smutchin



Ooh, I'm scared!


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2015)

14 - Aru, Nieve, D.Moreno


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> 14 - Dumoulin, Aru, Majka



Bugger, you've picked two of mine, no points for me (again)


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2015)

stage 14- Aru, purito, and majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2015)

No updates tonight, we won our first league game of the season today at the fitba and I've been in the pub and now off out to a BBQ.
I'm sure you'll cope.

15 - Aru, Quintana, Chaves


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2015)

stage 15- quintana , aru, majka


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2015)

15. Landa, Aru, Quintana


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2015)

15. Quintana, Aru, Majka


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2015)

If it's anything like today's stage, they'll let a break go and race the last couple of kms. Dull fare.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Sep 2015)

Stage 15 - Same two wild cards (Dombro and Torres) plus Quintana.


----------



## simo105 (5 Sep 2015)

Stage 15- Landa, kiryienka, atapuma


----------



## SWSteve (5 Sep 2015)

15 - Quintana, Majka, Landa

I think Aru's bubble will burst shortly


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Sep 2015)

Quintana, Aru, Pozzovivo


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2015)

15 - Quintana, Aru, Landa


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2015)

15. Quintana, Montfort, Dombrowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2015)

Scores after stage 15

214 - @smutchin 
197 - @themosquitoking 
196 - @User 
187 - @Berk on a Bike 
178 - @rich p 
159 - @400bhp
154 - @Supersuperleeds 
143 - @ItsSteveLovell @roadrash 
137 - @Crackle 
101 - @robertob 
92 - @simo105 
91 - me
57 - @Archie 

It's still all to play for.

And ***DOUBLE POINTS*** for ***STAGES 16 and 17***


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2015)

Stage 16: Pozzovivo; Moreno; Landa


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2015)

16. Rodriguez, Kiriyenka, Aru


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2015)

16. J Rod, Majka, Nieve


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2015)

16 - Majka, Pozzovivo, Quintana

How did Purrito earn his nickname?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2015)

16 - Rodriguez, Majka, Quintana


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 16 - Majka, Pozzovivo, Quintana
> 
> How did Purrito earn his nickname?



Per Wikipedia:

"His nickname in the professional peloton is _Purito_, Spanish for _little cigar_, a name he was given in an early season training camp during his first year as a professional with ONCE-Eroski. When some of his teammates stepped up the pace on a small climb, he passed them making a hand gesture appearing to be smoking a cigar, suggesting he was climbing without much effort. The gesture was not welcomed by his teammates, who made him smoke a real cigar as a hazing ritual later in the evening"


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2015)

16. Rodriguez, Aru, Majka


----------



## simo105 (6 Sep 2015)

16- Rodriguez, quintana, de clerq


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Sep 2015)

16- Quintana, Aru, Pozzivivo again.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Per Wikipedia:
> 
> "His nickname in the professional peloton is _Purito_, Spanish for _little cigar_, a name he was given in an early season training camp during his first year as a professional with ONCE-Eroski. When some of his teammates stepped up the pace on a small climb, he passed them making a hand gesture appearing to be smoking a cigar, suggesting he was climbing without much effort. The gesture was not welcomed by his teammates, who made him smoke a real cigar as a hazing ritual later in the evening"


I did a browser translate on a web page containing Purito's name and the translation was "itching". 

Stage 16 - Still flogging the dead horse that is Rodolfo Torres, plus Bart de Clerq and... Frank Schleck!


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2015)

stage 16- majka, purito,and aru


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I did a browser translate on a web page containing Purito's name and the translation was "itching".
> 
> Stage 16 - Still flogging the dead horse that is Rodolfo Torres, plus Bart de Clerq and... *Frank Schleck*!



Is this the stage where he's in a break, everyone thinks 'he's no threat, the beak gets 45 minutes and he wins the GC


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is this the stage where he's in a break, everyone thinks 'he's no threat, the beak gets 45 minutes and he wins the GC


Hope springs eternal...


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2015)

16 - Rodriguez, Aru, Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2015)

The only scorer on today's double point stage was Mr Berk on his Bike, who managed an astounding 1st and 2nd place to propel him into first place 

@Berk on a Bike now on 241 points and everyone else as we were.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Hope springs eternal...



He had 19 minutes at one point today...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> He had 19 minutes at one point today...


For the sake of this punditry competition, I'd have taken 19 seconds


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2015)

Have to hand it to you, Berk, that's how to do flair picks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Have to hand it to you, Berk, that's how to do flair picks.


I'm hoping he's gone to the bookies and put some money on Scotland winning tonight.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Have to hand it to you, Berk, that's how to do flair picks.


Irrefutable proof that if you pick the same rider 129 days in a row eventually he'll come good. Or second in this case. 



Marmion said:


> I'm hoping he's gone to the bookies and put some money on Scotland winning tonight.


I put the housekeeping on a 7-7 draw. So far so good...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2015)

Stage 17 Dumoulin; Valverde; Sanchez (Luis Leon of Astana if there is more than one Sanchez)


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2015)

ITT - Kiryenka, Dumoulin, Cummings


----------



## simo105 (8 Sep 2015)

Stage 17, dumoulin, kiryienka, sanchez


----------



## simo105 (8 Sep 2015)

Stage 17, dumoulin, kiryienka, sanchez


----------



## 400bhp (8 Sep 2015)

17. doomoolynne, smellyenka, cummingso


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Sep 2015)

17- Dumoulin, Valverde, Kiryienka.


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2015)

Stage 17- dumoulin, kiryienka, and sanchez


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Sep 2015)

Stage 17 - Dumoulin, Kiryienka and Sanchez


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2015)

simo105 said:


> Stage 17, dumoulin, kiryienka, sanchez





simo105 said:


> Stage 17, dumoulin, kiryienka, sanchez



Coincidence? I think not


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2015)

17. Dumoulin, Kiriyenka, Thomas 

Struggling to think of any good tt'ers left in but it's a third week tt so it'll probably all go to hell in a handcart.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> 17. Dumoulin, Kiriyenka, Thomas



Stage 17 - I'll go with the same picks as Mr Flair


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2015)

17 - Dumolin, Kiriyenka, Olivera


----------



## smutchin (9 Sep 2015)

So it's Dumoulin, Kiryienka and one other then, yeah? Ok...

17. Dumoulin, Kiryienka, Oliveira


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Stage 17 - Dumoulin, Kiryienka and Sanchez





smutchin said:


> So it's Dumoulin, Kiryienka and one other then, yeah? Ok...
> 
> 17. Dumoulin, Kiryienka, Oliveira



I'm pretty disappointed that Berk hasn't picked Van Poppel, Degenkolb and Sbaragli


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

Stage 18 - Day of the breakaway :- Pierre Rolland, Navarro, Arroyo


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm pretty disappointed that Berk hasn't picked Van Poppel, Degenkolb and Sbaragli


I ummed and aahhed over Bodnar, I'll admit... Oh well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2015)

Top scorer on the stage was @themosquitoking with 1st, 3rd and 4th.

That's all the double point stages over, and it's almost as tight as the race itself.

With 4 stages left and a maximum of 37 points per stage I reckon anyone in the top 4 could still win, and anyone down to Crackle could still sneak a podium spot - but it might need some flair from the riders and added flair from the pundits. I cannae see many points being scored in the overall "Jerseys" competitions.

285 - @Berk on a Bike
261 - @themosquitoking 
258 - @smutchin 
240 - @User 
212 - @rich p 
204 - @Supersuperleeds 
203 - @400bhp 
187 - @ItsSteveLovell @roadrash 
181 - @Crackle 
136 - @simo105 
135 - me
@robertob and @Archie seem to have done a Froome


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Sep 2015)

Stage 18 - Goncalves, Visconti, Bouet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2015)

18 - Quintero, Elissonde, Goncalves


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2015)

Stage 18 - Cummings, Gonclaves, J Rod. I'm only picking Rodriguez because he pisses me off by only ever making an effort when i don't pick him.Therefore i am prepared to sacrifice his chances at the GC by picking him for every stage from now on.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> 18 - Quintero


Who at 200/1 was too good a random breakaway option not to stick a wee e/w bet on


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Who at 200/1 was too good a random breakaway option not to stick a wee e/w bet on


Now i'm tempted and i originally thought you'd just misspelled Quintana.


----------



## smutchin (9 Sep 2015)

18 - Brambilla, Boswell, Fraile


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2015)

18. Plaza, Brambilla, Lindeman


----------



## simo105 (10 Sep 2015)

18 - visconti, d moreno, roche


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2015)

18. Meintjes, Sicard, Le Gac


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2015)

stage 17 - Dumolin, Kiriyenka, and Roche


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2015)

18 - Boswell, Thomas, Dombrovski


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2015)

19 Dumolin, Aru, Landa


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2015)

19. Brambila, Durasek, Cummings

20. Landa, Aru, Rodriguez

21. Degenkolb, Mezgec, Sbaraglia


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2015)

Not much happened of note, I'll not bother updating other than to say the top 2 scored 10 points and the chasing pack didnae.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2015)

19 - Thomas, Goncalves and Valverde


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Sep 2015)

Stage 19 - Hansen, Visconti, Goncalves


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Sep 2015)

Stage 19 - J Rod, Sánchez, Rojas

Edited twice due to stupidity.


----------



## simo105 (11 Sep 2015)

19- Gerrans, Thomas, Visconti


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2015)

19 - Rodriguez, Majka, Nieve


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2015)

19 - Rojas, Visconti, Oliveira


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2015)

19. Hansen, oliviera, Degenkolb
20. Aru, Rodriguez, Majka
21. Degenkolb, Mezgec, Rojas


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2015)

forgot today ,,, hope im not too late

stage 19-Dumolin, Aru, and Landa


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2015)

Might as well get last two stages done now.

20: Valverde, Aru, Rodriguez
21: Degenkolb; Drucker, Mezgec


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Sep 2015)

20 - Aru, Quintana, J Rod


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2015)

Score updates after stage 19 - @smutchin moved to within a point of @themosquitoking in the battle for 2nd and 3rd. @Crackle moved up a place. Everyone else as you were, with @Berk on a Bike still in the lead. Looks like it's going to be between the top 3 with everyone else there to make up the numbers now.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2015)

stage 20 - Quintana, Purito , and Aru


----------



## simo105 (11 Sep 2015)

Stage 20 nieve, quintana, aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2015)

Time for me to play my trump card...

Stage 20 - Quintana, Quintana and Quintana
I never said the picks had to be different riders 

OK, I'll play fair:
Quintana, Valverde, Aru


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Sep 2015)

Stage 20 - Valverde, Aru, de Clerq


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2015)

20 - Valverde, Majka, Rodriguez


----------



## Archie (12 Sep 2015)

Hello! Just for a laugh I'll go breakaway for stage 20.

Kiryenka, Monfort, Brambilla.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2015)

I'm sure nobody will be surprised to learn that nobody scored any points today, so going into the final stage it's still @Berk on a Bike in the lead with 295 points, @themosquitoking 2nd with 274 and @smutchin in 3rd on 270 - nearest to them after that is @User with 240.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2015)

21 - Sbaragli, Drucker, Degenkolb


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Sep 2015)

Stage 21 - Degenkolb, D van Poppel, Sbaragli


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2015)

Since there's no point picking anyone the same as Berk, might as well go down in a blaze of glory...

21 - Van der Sande, Van Asbroeck, Maes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Since there's no point picking anyone the same as Berk, might as well go down in a blaze of glory...
> 
> 21 - Van der Sande, Van Asbroeck, Maes


Consistency and the flair on stage 16....


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Since there's no point picking anyone the same as Berk, might as well go down in a blaze of glory...
> 
> 21 - Van der Sande, Van Asbroeck, Maes


And for the same reason i have every interest in picking exactly the same as you.
However
21 - Impey, Hansen, Drucker


----------



## simo105 (13 Sep 2015)

21- drucker, degenkolb, van poppel


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2015)

stage 21- degenkolb , drucker, and van poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2015)

Final stage top scorers were @roadrash and @simo105 who used their deep knowledge of the peloton to predict 1st 2nd and 3rd 

Top scorer in the jersey competitions was @Crackle would used his even deeper knowledge to score 47 points 

The final stage plus jerseys changed the order quite a bit with a few pundits making a good leap in the final standings and a few others taking a downward final day slump.

And so to the winner - this year's red jumper goes to @Berk on a Bike 





2nd is @themosquitoking 




3rd equal is @smutchin and @User 





Overall scores for everyone as follows:
344 - @Berk on a Bike 
318 - @themosquitoking 
282 - @smutchin and @User 
270 - @roadrash 
259 - @rich p 
252 - @Crackle 
248 - @Supersuperleeds 
230 - @400bhp 
209 - me and @ItsSteveLovell 
207 - @simo105 
128 - @robertob 
99 - @Archie 

Well done everyone


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2015)

You'll see from the OP that I didn't list the World Championships in the list of pundit competitions but it seems silly to not cover them so I'll include the following events:
22 September - Elite Women TT
23 September - Elite Men TT
26 September - Elite Women Road
27 September - Elite Men Road 

Same format as most recent competitions with 3 picks per event, overall World Champ Pundit decided on accumulated scores across the 4 events.

Which will then take us to the final pundit event of the year, Il Lombardia on 4th October.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2015)

Well played to @Berk on a Bike for winning and @Marmion for organising. Three cracking grand tours this year really.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Sep 2015)

Goes to show, as in actual pro cycling just one good stage can make all the difference. I doff my cap to the enigma that is Frank Schleck and to that other bloke who took second on the same stage.

Thanks once again to @Marmion for crunching the numbers every day


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2015)

User said:


> well done to all you and @Marmion nice one again, although I might have to reevaluate going for flair picks, bastards done me no good..


Flair doesnae pay unless in very small doses and on the right stage with the right riders*

Consistency is the key; steady accumulation. I doubt I'll pay this fact the slightest bit of attention tho.

*if, indeed, Schleck comes into the category of flair


----------



## SWSteve (19 Sep 2015)

TTT W - Velocio SRAM, Rabo-Liv, Orica-AIS


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> TTT W - Velocio SRAM, Rabo-Liv, Orica-AIS


I'm only doing the individual TTs - Women on 22nd September, men on 23rd.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2015)

Women TT - Brennauer, van Dijk, Van der Breggen
Men TT - Martin, Dennis, Dumoulin

And a reminder to @Berk on a Bike @themosquitoking @smutchin @User @roadrash @rich p @Crackle @Supersuperleeds @400bhp @ItsSteveLovell
@simo105 @robertob @Archie if you can be arsed


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Sep 2015)

Women ITT - Lisa Brennauer, Hanna Solovey, Ellen van Dijk
Men ITT - Tony Martin, Rohan Dennis, Vasil Kiryienka


----------



## smutchin (22 Sep 2015)

Men ITT - Taylor Phinney, Tom Dumoulin, Tony Martin

Women ITT - Ellen van Dijk, Lisa Brennauer, Evelyn Stevens


----------



## simo105 (22 Sep 2015)

Men ITT- Tony Martin, Rohan Dennis, Tom dumoulin

Womens ITT- Lisa Brennauer, Kirsten Armstrong, Ellen Van Dijk


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2015)

Womens TT - Lisa Brennauer, Ellen van Dijk, and Anna Van der Breggen .

Mens TT - Tony Martin, Tom Dumoulin, and Vasil Kiryienka .


----------



## SWSteve (22 Sep 2015)

Women's TT Evelyn Stevens, Ellen van dijk, Van set Breghrn

men's TT Tony Martin, Rohan Dennis, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2015)

Update after Elite Women TT:

@User gets off to a flyer with 1st, 2nd and 5th

30 - paleirishbloke
22 - @roadrash and me
15 - @simo105 
10 - @Berk on a Bike @smutchin 
yet to score - @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## SWSteve (22 Sep 2015)

Story of my life.....


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Sep 2015)

Hello, sorry I've been busy.
Mens itt Martin, Dumoulin and Dennis.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2015)

Mens TT
Bialoblocki, Malori, Dennis


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Bialoblocki



Oo-er, someone's been doing their homework!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Oo-er, someone's been doing their homework!


I'll probably get D minus though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2015)

Well, there you go...
Another top scoring pundit award to @User who joint top scored along with @roadrash in the men's ITT

Scores for Men ITT
20 - irish and road rash
15 - @Berk on a Bike 
12 - @rich p 
5 - everyone else who played

Totals so far:
50 - pale irish bloke
42 - roadrash
27 - me
25 - @Berk on a Bike 
20 - @simo105 
15 - @smutchin 
12 - @rich p 
5 - @ItsSteveLovell @themosquitoking 

Onto the Women's RR next on the 26th and finishes with the Men's RR on the 27th


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2015)

bloody hell i will get nose bleeds being so high up


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2015)

I will pick the womens now , presume i can change if any are non starters

womens road race- Lizzie Armitstead, Jolien dhoore, and Elisa Longo Borghini


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Sep 2015)

Women's road race - d'Hoore, van der Breggen, Bronzini


----------



## simo105 (25 Sep 2015)

Womens race- bronzini, armistead, johansson


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Sep 2015)

Crap, forgot. If it's not too late.
Lizzie, Bronzini, D'hoore


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

Armitstead, Borghini, Johanssen
Kristoff, Matthews, Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Crap, forgot. If it's not too late.
> Lizzie, Bronzini, D'hoore


it's not til tomorrow


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2015)

Women's
PVP, Armitstead, Bronzini


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Crap, forgot. If it's not too late.
> Lizzie, Bronzini, D'hoore



Don't worry, I think you can still submit predictions until the final 5km


@Marmion


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> it's not til tomorrow


So. What am I watching on the youtube at the moment?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> So. What am I watching on the youtube at the moment?


Porn?


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Porn?


Sort of I suppose, women on bikes. Two common types of it covered there.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Sep 2015)

It's the womens road world cup from vargada apparently. Clearly I wasn't paying too much attention.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Clearly I wasn't paying too much attention.


Are you claiming that you did for the rest of the season?


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Are you claiming that you did for the rest of the season?


No, how very dare you. My wife completely failed to carry last seasons form in support through the winter, that's why I've been a bit shoot.


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2015)

Mens: Matthews, Gilbert, Rui Costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Armitstead, Borghini, Johanssen
> Kristoff, Matthews, Kwiatkowski



I'm gonna change my men's selection to Kristoff, Matthews and Gallopin - looks like it's gonna be the kind of weather that might allow a solo break the chance to succeed and Gallopin is the man for that!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

Bloody hell, @User is playing a blinder! 1st and 2nd in Women's RR, although I managed to get 1st, 4th and 5th to joint top score...

Women's RR scores
27 - palebloke and me
22 - @roadrash
20 - @simo105
15 - @themosquitoking @ItsSteveLovell
12 - @Berk on a Bike

Overall scores:
77 - sosowhitealmostinvisble
64 - roadrash
54 - me
40 - simo
37 - berk
20 - lordoftheflies and latecallsteve
15 - @smutchin
12 - @rich p

edit - I'm a teensy bit pissed so highlight any errors...


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bloody hell, @User is playing a blinder! 1st and 2nd in Women's RR, although I managed to get 1st, 4th and 5th to joint top score...
> 
> Women's RR scores
> 27 - palebloke and me
> ...




You said I scored 15 points, then failed to list me with the guys that also scored 15 points!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You said I scored 15 points, then failed to list me with the guys that also scored 15 points!


You did get mentioned as scoring 15 and then that added to your 5 from the previous race...and you are now known as "latecallsteve" in totals.

But I shall now call you "latecallandlackinginhumoursteve"


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Sep 2015)

Men's road race - Kristoff, Matthews, Stybar


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2015)

I didn't see 'latecallsteve' 

Sozbae


----------



## simo105 (27 Sep 2015)

Mens- matthews, griepel, sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Sep 2015)

Mens. Sagan, Matthews, Kristoff


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2015)

Men - Sagan, Matthews, Valverde

One of these is the perennial podium placer so I should be guaranteed points. Sagan more for hope than expectation - the less horrendous yellow kit in the peloton the better.


----------



## roadrash (27 Sep 2015)

Mens RR- Griepel, Mathews , and Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2015)

Bling seems to be a popular pundit choice, here's hoping he can do it. He'd be a popular winner I reckon.


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2015)

Been too busy to pay much attention to the cycling but I probably would have gone for Taylor Phinney if I had got around to getting a prediction in - as with the TT, more in hope than expectation. Great to see him in a break, though I'd be surprised if this group stays away.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2015)

And the punditry men's RR champion is @themosquitoking who correctly picked 1st, 2nd and 4th 

Men's RR scores
34 - lordoftheflies
32 - @ItsSteveLovell 
27 - @roadrash @simo105 
22 - @Berk on a Bike 
19 - me
12 - @rich p 
And after stating that Irish was on fire I seem to have been the kiss of death as he scored 0

Onto the overall World Pundit Champion...

The Winner is @roadrash 






@User finishes in 2nd with me making up the podium.

World Champs Final Scores
91 - @roadrash 
77 - @User 
73 - me
67 - @simo105 
59 - @Berk on a Bike 
54 - @themosquitoking 
52 - @ItsSteveLovell 
24 - @rich p 

The final punditry race of the season is Il Lombardia on 4th October (which is next Sunday, just in case anyone is thinking "that's ages away"...)


----------



## roadrash (27 Sep 2015)

woo hoo just goes to show that closing your eyes and sticking a pin on the paper can sometimes work


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2015)

Lanterne Rouge...

....chapeau á moi !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2015)

Reminder - it's the last pro pundit event of the season tomorrow.

Il Lombardia.

Gilbert, Dan Martin, Gallopin


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2015)

ValvPiti, Gilbert, Vuillermoz


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Oct 2015)

Lombardia - Nibali, Majka, Ulissi


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2015)

lombardia- valverdi, nibali , and majka


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Oct 2015)

Lombardia - Nibali, Valverde, Rui Costa

Edited because my favourite little loser is out.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Oct 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Lombardia - Nibali, Valverde, J Rod


J Rod ain't playing. Injured.


----------



## simo105 (3 Oct 2015)

Lombardia - gilbert, a yates, alaphillipe


----------



## Archie (4 Oct 2015)

Il Lombardia - Valverde, Martin, Gallopin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2015)

Joint winners of the final pundit race of the year are @roadrash and @themosquitoking who both scored 22 points
@Berk on a Bike was next with 15
@rich p @User and @Archie scored 7
Me and @simo105 took in the sights and enjoyed ourselves but scored nothing at all

So that's it all over for the season.

See you all again next year - any suggestions for improvements welcomed.


----------



## roadrash (4 Oct 2015)

looking forward to next year already


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Oct 2015)

Me too. Have you chosen a rosta of races to pundit on next year yet?
Suggestions for improvement, it needs more cowbell.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Me too. Have you chosen a rosta of races to pundit on next year yet?
> Suggestions for improvement, it needs more cowbell.


Not decided on races so feel free to suggest additions/removals - don't make it too complicated tho' as there are limits to what a pen and paper and my brain can handle e.g. don't have 2 races on the go at the same time.

I'm quite happy if others want to volunteer to run a few of the competitions as long as we are clear who is doing what.

And to keep you happy...


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2015)

If i have one point not worth making, it's that the young rider comp in GTs is rubbish as nobody has a scooby who's eligible. 
That aside, my grateful thanks to the scotch git for his diligence, his pen and his paper.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2015)

I suppose we could have the 'lympics cycling events.


----------



## roadrash (5 Oct 2015)

that would be good, i will have to get my lucky pin out again, oh and i forgot to say thanks for running this thread , i wouldnt have a clue where to start


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2015)

Righto punditeers, I have a calendar of events sorted for next year. There will be more races covered than last year and the season will start in January (with La Tropicale Amissa Bongo, rather than the Tour Down Under just to add something a bit different) and end with the Worlds in October. The only "cross over" events will be Vuelta/ToB clash in September but hopefully by that time I'll have razor sharp pen and paper skills and take it in my stride.

No need to take part in all events, it's just for fun (unless I win and then it's very important - but that is very unlikely to happen, ever) so feel free to pop in and out as you want.

I'll start a PTP 2016 thread in the early New Year with "teh rulez" and stuff.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2015)

Cheers @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2015)

User said:


> can I make a suggestion, after every race or tour give the top three pundits a set of points or a gold - silver - bronze whatever works for you, then come october, you can announce the top tipsters over the season, you wouldn't have to publish after every race, just keep a note until the end of the season....
> I do worry that you don't have enough to do during the season....


Worry not, I plan to keep a running total next season for everyone - my pencil and counting fingers will be working overtime!. And to have a few competitions e.g. Classics/semi-classics competition, Olympic competition (14 events covering road and track), Women's competition (I have a few women's races scheduled into the pundit programme)


----------



## roadrash (30 Oct 2015)

looking forward to it, i hope you have extra pencils


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2015)

roadrash said:


> looking forward to it, i hope you have extra pencils


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Oct 2015)

I know somewhere you can get a job lot of cheap sharpener blades.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I know somewhere you can get a job lot of cheap sharpener blades.


I doubt that your scores will blunt the pencils - I may reserve one especially for you that can write "0"


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> I doubt that your scores will blunt the pencils - I may reserve one especially for you that can write "0"


The problem is i am cold blooded and it takes me until August to warm up.


----------

